# Name a song from the last letter, part II



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

*FROM FAT CHARLIE*

Listen to your heart - Soundtracks of our lives (SOOL)


OR 

Listen to your heart - Roxette

T :bow:


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 20, 2006)

The Challenge of Caring- From a Second Story Window

G

(How come teh original thread got closed?)


----------



## Esme (Dec 20, 2006)

Games Without Frontiers- Peter Gabriel


S


(probably because it got too big for some people to open is my guess)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

Im innosent I think ....I just remembered two songs with the same name...

Get fizzy - Timbuktu.

Listen here:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=52644994 

Y


I was to slow scip this !


----------



## Donna (Dec 20, 2006)

Esme said:


> Games Without Frontiers- Peter Gabriel
> 
> 
> S



I hope I am doing this right....

Spirit Never Die by Masterplan

Which makes the next one "E"....right?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 20, 2006)

everything evil-coheed and cambria



L


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 20, 2006)

Love/Hate-Dystopia

E


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 20, 2006)

EDIT: Bah.

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Big D. (Dec 20, 2006)

Your Auntie Grizelda-the Monkees


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

I was to slow there 


Lovefool - Cardigans


L again skip this


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

Too slow again 


Alice Restaurante - Arlo Gutrie 


E

Hope I got it this time


----------



## Donna (Dec 20, 2006)

Electric Requiem-Queensryche

M


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

Morning again - Pete Seeger


N


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 20, 2006)

Neon Guide-Knut

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Eleanor Rigby - Beatles


Y?


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 20, 2006)

Your Blood is Mine- Severe Torture

E


----------



## clynn (Dec 20, 2006)

Every Little Step - Bobby Brown

P


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2006)

"Patience" - Guns N' Roses

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2006)

"All Shook Up" - Elvis Presley

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 20, 2006)

Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley

R


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 21, 2006)

Rainy Days And Mondays-----The Carpenters

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Someday Never Comes - CCR

S! 

:huh: Again? :blink:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 21, 2006)

"Sunglasses After Dark" - The Cramps (or Dwight Pullen)

K


----------



## Daytripper (Dec 21, 2006)

Kama Sutra - Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band

A


----------



## clynn (Dec 21, 2006)

Ain't Nobody - Rufus & Chaka Khan

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 21, 2006)

Yet - Mountain of Venus

T


----------



## clynn (Dec 21, 2006)

Tom's Diner - Suzanne Vega

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 21, 2006)

Revoltion - Beatles

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 21, 2006)

"North to Alaska" - Johnny Horton (1960)

A


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 21, 2006)

Androgynous Mind - Sonic Youth 


*D*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 21, 2006)

"Don't" - Elvis Presley

T


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 21, 2006)

Today - The Smashin Pumpkins


*Y*


----------



## Daytripper (Dec 22, 2006)

Yer Blues - The Beatles

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 22, 2006)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## clynn (Dec 22, 2006)

Rhythm Is Gonna Get You - Miami Sound Machine

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2006)

Under The Gun - Sisters Of Mercy


N!


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 23, 2006)

Never Gonna Get It - En Vogue


----------



## clynn (Dec 23, 2006)

Toy Soldiers - Martika

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 23, 2006)

Santa Lucia - Traditional swedish song, always sang December 13th:blink: 

A


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 23, 2006)

All you need is love- The Beatles

X


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 24, 2006)

Actor4hire said:


> All you need is love- The Beatles
> 
> X



Every Breath You Take - The Police

E


----------



## Daytripper (Dec 24, 2006)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## clynn (Dec 24, 2006)

You Make Me Wanna - Usher

A


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry, I'm new to this game & I thought you just put whatever letter you want. LOL! 

A Whole New World -Peebo Bryson

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 24, 2006)

"Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue" - Crystal Gayle

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 24, 2006)

Actor4hire said:


> Sorry, I'm new to this game & I thought you just put whatever letter you want. LOL!
> 
> A Whole New World -Peebo Bryson
> 
> D



Not to worry - Everyone gets it wrong the first time!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 24, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue" - Crystal Gayle
> 
> E



Easy Answers - Rob Wasserman

S


----------



## clynn (Dec 24, 2006)

Saving All My Love For You - Whitney Houston

U


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 24, 2006)

Under the Boarwalk - Ben E. King

K


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2006)

"Kick My Ass" - Big & Rich

S


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 24, 2006)

Satisfaction- The Rolling Stones

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Not to worry - Everyone gets it wrong the first time!


Would be nice if we'd be able to post the rules as a "floating" post-it, sticking on top of eyery page of the thread...


----------



## clynn (Dec 24, 2006)

No Diggity - Blackstreet

Y


----------



## elle camino (Dec 24, 2006)

you fucked up - ween

p


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2006)

"Paradise City" - Guns N' Roses

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 24, 2006)

Yodelittle - moe.

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 25, 2006)

Eye Of The Tiger-I think it is Survivor

R


----------



## clynn (Dec 25, 2006)

Rock Me Amadeus - Falco

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 25, 2006)

"Susan" - The Buckinghams (1968)

N


----------



## clynn (Dec 25, 2006)

No More Drama - Mary J. Blige

A


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 25, 2006)

A day in the life- The Beatles

E


----------



## clynn (Dec 25, 2006)

Emotions - Mariah Carey

S


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 25, 2006)

Shout- Tears For Fears

T


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 25, 2006)

The Wind Cries Mary----------Jimi Hendrix

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 25, 2006)

You be the damn, I'll be the water- 38 Special


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx

G


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Good Golly Mrs. Molly- Little Richard

Y


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

You're The Inspiration - Peter Cetera or Chicago

N


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Never Say Never- That Dog

R


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Rock Around The Clock - Bill Haley and The Comets

K


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Keep Fishin- Weezer

N


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

New Sensation - INXS

N


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N

(nice N-loop  let's keep it going!)


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Never My Love - The Association

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Elenor Rigsby- The Beatlers

Y


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Yellow Ledbetter- Pearl Jam

R


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Riders On The Storm - The Doors

M


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Mr. Jones- Counting Crows

S


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Start Me Up - The Stones

P


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Paul Revere- Beastie Boys

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police 

C


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool it now- New Addition

W


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby

S


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Stop in the name of love- Diana Ross & The Supremes....

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Evergreen - Barbara Streisand

N


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Never Can Say Goodbye- Jackson 5

E


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 26, 2006)

Easy Lover - Phil Collins/Philip Bailey


R


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Revolution- The Beatles

N


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 26, 2006)

Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 26, 2006)

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd

L


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 26, 2006)

Landslide - Stevie Nicks


E


----------



## clynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Easy Lover - Phil Collins & Philip Bailey

R


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 26, 2006)

Rainy Days And Mondays - Paul Williams/Karen Carpenter


S


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Super Freak -Rick James R.I.P.

K


----------



## clynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack

Y


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 26, 2006)

Y.M.C.A. - Village People


A


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Another One Bites The Dust- Queen

T


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 26, 2006)

Teach Your Children - Crosby, Stills & Nash


N


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

No Use In Crying- The Stones

G


----------



## clynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Good Enough - Cyndi Lauper

H


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Hot In Here- Nelly

E


----------



## clynn (Dec 26, 2006)

End Of The Road - Boyz II Men

D


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Dirty Deeds- ACDC

S


----------



## clynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Stories Of Old - Depechemode

D


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 26, 2006)

De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da - Sting


A


----------



## clynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Angel - Shaggy feat. Rayvon

L


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

La Bamaba -Richie Vallins

A


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Allison - Elvis Costello

N


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2006)

"Nookie" - Limp Bizkit

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime - Dean Martin

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Every Breath You Take- The Police

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Embraceable You - George & Ira Gershwin

U


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Under Cover Lover- 38 Special

R 

LOL!


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 26, 2006)

Runaway - Dion

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 26, 2006)

Yesterday- John Lennon

Y


----------



## elle camino (Dec 26, 2006)

you bet i've got something personal against you - black flag

u


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 27, 2006)

Ugly Girl- Weird Al Yankovic

L


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Little Deuce Coupe - The Beach Boys

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## elle camino (Dec 27, 2006)

where eagles dare - the misfits


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Walk On - Neil Young

N


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Nookie- Limp Bizkit

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Europa- U2

A


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Acrobat - U2

T


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

The Shame Of Life- Butt Hole Surfers

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

End Of The Innocence - Don Henley

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Everything She Wants- Wham

S


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Shock The Monkey - Peter Gabriel

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

You and I and I - Match Box 20

I


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

I Believe I Can Fly - R. Kelly

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Your Body Is A Wonderland- John Mayer

D


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy? - Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

You Will Be A Hot Dancer- Incubus

R


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Raspberry Beret - Prince

T


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

The Reflex- Duran Duran

X (But you cant use mine) LOL


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

(There is no other "X" song!)

U


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Under The Bridge- Red Hot Chili Peppers

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Eat The Rich - Aerosmith

H


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Hot Hot Hot- Buster (Cant think of the last name) 

T


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Take It To The Limit - The Eagles

T


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Think - Aretha Franklin (A BBW in her own right)

K


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Karma Chamelion - Culture Club

N


----------



## SummerG (Dec 27, 2006)

Notorious, Duran Duran

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 27, 2006)

Actor4hire said:


> Hot Hot Hot- Buster (Cant think of the last name)
> 
> T




Is It, Poindexter?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 27, 2006)

Supernatural - Santana

L


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Love - The Beatles

E

Yes it was Buster Poindexter!!


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Englishman In New York - Sting

K


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 27, 2006)

Kiss - Prince


S


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Supa Dupa Fly- Missy Elliot

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello


S!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 27, 2006)

"Something" - The Beatles

G


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 27, 2006)

Get Off Of My Cloud - Rolling Stones


D


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 27, 2006)

Dead skunk in the middle of the road - Loadon Wainwright III

D again


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Dancing In The Dark - Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Keep On Moving- Soul 2 Soul

G

(As I sit here waiting for my friend BBWmodel to sign on) :bounce:


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Everybody Hurts -R.E.M.

S


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

She's Mad - David Byrne

D


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Disco Inferno - The Trampps (One of my favorite songs!)

O


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Open Your Heart - Madonna

T


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

The Wall- Pink Floyd

L


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Lady - D'Angelo

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

You dropped the bomb on me- The Gap Band (Another one of my favorites!)

E


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Everything You Want - Vertical Horizon

T


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

The Bird - Morris Day & The Time

D


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Duke Of Earl - Gene Chandler

L


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Legs -ZZ Top

L


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Song Of Sophia - Dead Can Dance

A


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Against All Odds- Phil Collins

S


----------



## clynn (Dec 27, 2006)

Somebody - Depechemode

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Yellow Submarine- Do I really need to say who?

E


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 27, 2006)

Edge Of Reality - Elvis Presley

Y


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Yellow - Not sure who the band is, but it is that song they play in all the movies when a hot chick walks by LOL

W


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2006)

"When The Sun Goes Down" - Kenny Chesney

N


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up - Barry White

P


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

People are people- Depeche Mode

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Easy Lover - Phil Collins & Philip Bailey

R


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Rock & Roll All Night- Kiss

T


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Take On Me - Aha

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic- The Police

C


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

California Girls - The Beach Boys

S


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Sexy Back- Justin Timberlake

K


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Keeping The Faith - Billy Joel

H


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Hot In Here- Nelly

E


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 28, 2006)

"End, The" - The Doors

D


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

The Dance - Garth Brooks

E


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Everything She Wants- Wham

S


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah- Usher


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Hard To Say I'm Sorry - Peter Cetera

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Yesterday- The Beatles

Y


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

L


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Lately- Stevie Wonder

Y


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Y.M.C.A - The Village People

A


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 28, 2006)

All Shook Up - Elvis Presley

P


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Purple Rain- Prince


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Night and Day - Cole Porter

Y

:smitten:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 28, 2006)

Relaxation Station - Keller Williams


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Nothing Compares To You- Prince 

U

:bow:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 28, 2006)

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 28, 2006)

Do it any way you wanna - People's choice


A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 28, 2006)

Assholes on Parade - Timbuk3

E


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 28, 2006)

Eldorado - Neil Young

O


----------



## clynn (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh Girl - Chi-Lites

L


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 28, 2006)

Land Of The Living - Don Henley


G


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

Garden Party - Ricky Nelson

Y


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Yankee Doodle Dandy- Various Artists LOL!!!

Y


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 28, 2006)

You're The Inspiration - Peter Cetera

N


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Nowhere Man -The Beatles

N


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 28, 2006)

Night Moves -Bob Seger and the Silver Bullett Band

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Three... yikes! Gotta change...

Screaming Night Hog - Steppenwolf

G!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2006)

"Go Faster" - Black Crowes

R


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 28, 2006)

Ride the Wind-Poison

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Doctor Jeep - Sisters Of Mercy

P!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 29, 2006)

Peaceful, Easy Feeling - The Eagles

G


----------



## starwater (Dec 29, 2006)

Great Balls of Fire -- Jerry Lee Lewis.

E


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 29, 2006)

Endless Love - Lionel Richie

E


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 29, 2006)

Every Word Was A Piece Of My Heart - Jon Bon Jovi


T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 29, 2006)

"The Long and Winding Road" - The Beatles (1970)

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 29, 2006)

Down In Traffic - Adventures In Stereo

C


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 29, 2006)

California Girls - Beach Boys (My fav band)

S


----------



## clynn (Dec 29, 2006)

Stupid Girl - Garbage

L


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 29, 2006)

clynn said:


> Stupid Girl - Garbage
> 
> L



I hope you did not answered Sandie's "California Girls - Beach Boys (My fav band)" with that in purpose  you naughty little girl 

"Little boxes" - Pete Seeger:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 29, 2006)

Say You Say Me - Paul McCartney

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 29, 2006)

"Everybody Loves a Lover" - The Shirrelles (1963)

R


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 29, 2006)

Red Hill Mining Town - U2


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 29, 2006)

"Night The Lights Went Out in Georgia" - Vicki Lawrence (1972)

A


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 29, 2006)

Addicted To Love - Robert Palmer

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 29, 2006)

E Luxo So - Stan Getz/Charlie Byrd

O


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 29, 2006)

Now That I Know - Devendra Banhart

W


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 29, 2006)

What A Man - Salt 'N Pepa w/ En Vogue

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 30, 2006)

Nothing Too Fancy - Umphrey's McGee

Y


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 30, 2006)

You've Lost That Loving Feeling - The Righteous Brothers


G


----------



## Daytripper (Dec 30, 2006)

Godzilla's Return - Neil Innes

N


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 30, 2006)

"Nobody Wants To Be Lonely" Ricky Martin w/Christina Aguilera (2001)

Y


----------



## clynn (Dec 30, 2006)

You're The Inspiration - Chicago

N

I hope you did not answered Sandie's "California Girls - Beach Boys (My fav band)" with that in purpose you naughty little girl 

*Gasp* I would never do such a trifling thing!


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 30, 2006)

New Sensation - INXS

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 30, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> New Sensation - INXS
> 
> N


"Never Can Say Goodbye" - Gloria Gaynor

E (again)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 30, 2006)

Eunich Television Musheads - Spacefish

S


----------



## clynn (Dec 30, 2006)

Step By Step - NKOTB

P


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 30, 2006)

"Put Your Head On My Shoulder" - Paul Anka (1959)

R


----------



## clynn (Dec 30, 2006)

Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 30, 2006)

Yourself to blame - Nikke Ström

Hear here:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=48161993

E


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 30, 2006)

"Earache My Eye (Featuring Alice Bowie)" Cheech & Chong (1974)

E


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 30, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> "Earache My Eye (Featuring Alice Bowie)" Cheech & Chong (1974)
> 
> E




Oh my gawd Paul, that is so funny...and I so remember that!  


Every little thing she does is magic - Police

C


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 30, 2006)

"Can't Take My Eyes Off You" Frankie Valli (1967)

U


----------



## clynn (Dec 30, 2006)

Untitled - D'Angelo

D


----------



## Daytripper (Dec 30, 2006)

Death Cab for Cutie - Bonzo Dog Band

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 30, 2006)

"Eternal Flame" - The Bangles

E - again!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 30, 2006)

El Condor Pasa - Paul Simon


A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins

E!


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 30, 2006)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison

N


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 31, 2006)

Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up - Barry White


P


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 31, 2006)

"Puttin On the Ritz" Taco (1983)

Z


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 31, 2006)

Zoo Station - U2

N


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 31, 2006)

"Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye" Steam (1969)

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 31, 2006)

'Everybody's Fool" - Evanesence"

L


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2006)

*"Living In America" - James Brown

A

*


----------



## clynn (Dec 31, 2006)

Almost Lost My Mind - Pat Boone

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 31, 2006)

Dirty Business - New Riders of the Purple Sage

S


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2006)

"She Talks To Angels" - Black Crowes

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 31, 2006)

Silver Plastic 9-Volt Heart - The Iguanas

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 31, 2006)

Three steps to heaven - Showaddywaddy

N


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 31, 2006)

"Nasty" Janet Jackson (1986)

Y....Y? Because we like you


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2006)

You're Pitiful- Weird Al Yankovic  

Paul is cool though.  

L


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 31, 2006)

"Licking Stick-Licking Stick, Pt 1" James Brown & the Famous Flames (1968)

1 or the word One


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 31, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> "Licking Stick-Licking Stick, Pt 1" James Brown & the Famous Flames (1968)
> 
> 1 or the word One



One - The Guess Who

E


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 1, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> One - The Guess Who
> 
> E


 that's Three Dog Night (1969)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 1, 2007)

"Eyes Without A Face" Billy Idol (1984)

E


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 1, 2007)

Everybody's Trying to Be My Baby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 1, 2007)

"You've Made Me So Very Happy" most famously by Blood, Sweat & Tears 
(1969)

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 1, 2007)

"Ya Ya" - Lee Dorsey (1961)

A


----------



## clynn (Jan 1, 2007)

Again - Janet Jackson

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2007)

No reply  - Beatles


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 1, 2007)

"Yakety Yak" - The Coasters (1958)

K


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2007)

Killing me alive - Bob Dylan

(Was it that Saddam said ? )


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 1, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> that's Three Dog Night (1969)



Yes, it is.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 1, 2007)

"E.I." Nelly (2001)

I


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 1, 2007)

It's Your Thing----------Isley Brothers

G


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 1, 2007)

"Gypsy" Fleetwood Mac (1982)

Y


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 2, 2007)

You Done My Brain In - Bonzo Dog Band

N


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 2, 2007)

"Nice To Be With You" Gallery (1972)

U


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 2, 2007)

"Under the Boardwalk" - The Drifters (1964)

K


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 2, 2007)

Keeping The Faith - Billy Joel


H


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 2, 2007)

"Hello, I Love You" - The Doors

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Unchain My Heart - Joe Cocker

T!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

The Tender Trap---Frank Sinatra

P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 2, 2007)

Patience - take that


E


----------



## Ceres (Jan 2, 2007)

every breath you take-police
E
ceres


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 2, 2007)

"Ebony and Ivory" Paul McCartney w/Stevie Wonder (1982)

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello (1983)


S!


----------



## clynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Switch - Will Smith

H


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Heavy Whispers - Yello

S!

Again? :doh:


----------



## clynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll take anything but an E, Thank you!!

Someday - Mariah Carey

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 2, 2007)

Yesterday - Beatles 

Y again


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison


E! !


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2007)

"Elvira" - Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 2, 2007)

A Hard Day's Night - The Beatles

T


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 3, 2007)

"Tragedy" Bee Gees (1979)

Y


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 3, 2007)

You're Pretty Good Looking (For a Girl) - The White Stripes

L


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 3, 2007)

"Lightning Crashes" - Live

S


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 3, 2007)

"Slip Slidin' Away" Paul Simon (1978)

y


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 3, 2007)

"You Can't Always Get What You Want" - The Rolling Stones

T


----------



## mango (Jan 3, 2007)

*Think - James Brown

K


*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 3, 2007)

"King Of The Road" - Roger Miller (1964)

d


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 3, 2007)

Diary - David Gates


Y


----------



## clynn (Jan 3, 2007)

Your Love Is King - Sade

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 3, 2007)

"Goin' Out Of My Head" - Little Anthony & The Imperials (1964)

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2007)

Down by the riverside - Pete Seeger and many others 


E


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 3, 2007)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


C


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2007)

Chacy Jones - Joe Hill

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 3, 2007)

Silkiturnitova - The Big Wu

A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 3, 2007)

"A Hard Day's Night" - The Beatles (1964)

T


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 4, 2007)

"Taste of Honey" Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass (1965)

Y


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 4, 2007)

Yellow Sun - The Raconteurs

N


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 4, 2007)

"Never Ending Story" Limahl (1985)

Y


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

_Your Cheatin Heart_-Hank Willaims Sr

*P*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

Painted by numbers - The Sounds.

Listen here http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=3087303 :bow:


S


----------



## clynn (Jan 4, 2007)

Sugar Walls - Sheena Easton (never even get to hear it on the 80's station!)

S


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 4, 2007)

Still the One - Orleans


E


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 4, 2007)

Vertical Horizon - "Everything You Want"

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 4, 2007)

"Takin' Care of Business" - Bachman Turner Overdrive

S


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shine on You Crazy Diamond- Pink Floyd

d


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 4, 2007)

We posted both of ours at the exact same time. Guess it's up to the next person to decide whether to use the "S" or the "K".


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 4, 2007)

just changed mine. use d


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Don't Break My Heart Again" - Pat Green

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 5, 2007)

"Nobody's Listening" - Linkin Park

G


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 5, 2007)

"Good Girls Don't" The Knack (1979)

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

"Tonight's Not the Night" - Jackson Taylor Band

T


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 5, 2007)

"Temporary Thing" - Lou Reed

g


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 5, 2007)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## mango (Jan 5, 2007)

*Killer Queen - Queen

N


 *


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 5, 2007)

"No No Song" Ringo Starr (1975)

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 5, 2007)

"Goody Goody" - Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers

Y


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 5, 2007)

"You Can't Always Get What You Want" - Rolling Stones"

Y


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 5, 2007)

DenverBHM said:


> "You Can't Always Get What You Want" - Rolling Stones"
> 
> Y



Hey Denver...

using your song, the letter should be "T"


Take It To The Limit - The Eagles


And again...

T


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hey Denver...
> 
> using your song, the letter should be "T"
> 
> ...



"That's Me Trying" - William Shatner, feat. Aimee Mann and Ben Folds

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 5, 2007)

Gonna make you a star - David Essex


R


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 5, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hey Denver...
> 
> using your song, the letter should be "T"
> 
> ...



oops....brain fart:doh: 

"Red Hill Mining Town" - U2

N


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 5, 2007)

New York State Of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't Pay The Ferryman - Chris DeBurgh


N!


----------



## clynn (Jan 5, 2007)

No Me Ames - Jennifer Lopez & Marc Anthony

S


----------



## JelleyBean (Jan 5, 2007)

Shadow of the Moon~ Blackmore's Night

Hugs,
Kristin

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 5, 2007)

Now or never - Lisa Ekdahl and many others 

Listen here http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=51863771


R


----------



## clynn (Jan 5, 2007)

Run It - Chris Brown

T


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 5, 2007)

"Take Good Care of My Baby" most famous by Bobby Vee (1961)

Y


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 5, 2007)

"Your Song" - Elton John

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 5, 2007)

Green River - CCR

R


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 6, 2007)

R.O.C.K In The USA - John Cougar Mellencamp

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

"Austin" - Blake Shelton

N


----------



## starwater (Jan 6, 2007)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley.

Y


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 6, 2007)

Starwater, that would be P, not Y, you go by the last letter of the song..

Paradise By The Dashboard Light-----------Meatloaf

T


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 6, 2007)

"Tennessee Waltz" Patti Page (1950) in the rock era by Sam Cooke (1964)

Z...ahem


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 6, 2007)

"Zing Went the Strings of my Heart" - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## JelleyBean (Jan 6, 2007)

"The Song Remembers When" ~ Trisha Yearwood

Hugs,
Kristin


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 6, 2007)

Nashville Cats - The Lovin' Spoonful 

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 6, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Nashville Cats - The Lovin' Spoonful
> 
> S


"So Long, It's Been Good to Know You" - The Weavers

U


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 6, 2007)

Under the boardwalk - The drifters


K


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Kentucky Woman - Deep Purple

N!


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 6, 2007)

"Never Enough" - The Cure

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 6, 2007)

He's Gone - The Grateful Dead

The dreaded EEEEEeeeeeeee...


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

Everloving - Moby



*G*


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 7, 2007)

"Games People Play" Joe South (1969); "Games People Play" Alan Parsons Project (1981), the latter a different song same title


Y


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 7, 2007)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

L


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon
> 
> L



Layla - Derek and the Dominoes

A


----------



## clynn (Jan 7, 2007)

All The Man That I Need - Whitney Houston

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2007)

"Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying" - Gerry & The Pacemakers (1964)

G


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 7, 2007)

"Going Up the Country" Canned Heat (1969)

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2007)

You to me are everything - The Real Thing


G


----------



## clynn (Jan 7, 2007)

Gettin Jiggy Wit It - Will Smith

T


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

Territorial Pissings ---- Nirvana


*S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 7, 2007)

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye

G


----------



## clynn (Jan 7, 2007)

Go Away Little Girl - Donny Osmond

L


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 7, 2007)

Late In The Evening - Paul Simon


G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 7, 2007)

"Georgia" - Ray Charles

A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 8, 2007)

"A Lover's Concerto" - The Toys (1965)

O

(Actually, that Ray Charles song is called "Georgia On My Mind". It was writtten by Hoagy Carmichael, and is now the State Song of Georgia. Ray Charles performed it for the State Legislature when they passed the bill naming it theis State Song - I remember seeing it on the evening news.)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 8, 2007)

Orinoco Flow - Enya


W


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 8, 2007)

"Walk This Way" first, Aerosmith (1977) later Run DMC (1986)


Y


----------



## clynn (Jan 8, 2007)

You're The One That I Want - Olivia Newton John & John Travolta

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Teach your parents well - Crosby, Still, Nash and Young

L


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 8, 2007)

"Little Latin Lupe Lu" Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels (1966)

U


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 9, 2007)

"Us and Them"- Pink Floyd

M


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 9, 2007)

My Sharona - The Knack

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2007)

"All Things Considered" - Yankee Gray

D


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 9, 2007)

"Deja Vu" Dionne Warwick (1980)

U


----------



## lyonheart535 (Jan 9, 2007)

"undercover angel" alan o'day


----------



## runningman (Jan 9, 2007)

Love will tear us apart - Joy Division

T


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 9, 2007)

"Tarzan Boy" Baltimora (1986)


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

You - Elin Peterson

Listen here:http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=113347084


U


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 9, 2007)

Ungawa - Neil Innes

A


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Alice restaurant _ Arlo Guthrie

T


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Take It From Here - Justin Timberlake

"e"


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Electric - Melody Club

Listen here:http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=26185999
And hear "Destiny" it's realy good Nr one in Sweden now  

C


----------



## clynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Cold Part Of Town - Concrete Blonde

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Now or never - Lisa Ekdahl and many others a classic.

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Rare And Precious Chain - Jethro Tull


N!


----------



## clynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Not Gonna Get Us - Tatu

S


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 9, 2007)

Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) - Journey 


S


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Sing a song of freedom - by whom? 

M


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

Miscommunication - Delta Goodrem

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Nobody knows - Not me either  


S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

Stay the same - Gabrielle


E


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Eternal circle - Bob Dylan

E again like an eternal circle


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

Everything i own - David Gates

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Nobody knows - Not me either
> 
> 
> S


It's like an eternal circle  
S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2007)

Sweets for my sweet - The Searchers


T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 9, 2007)

"Tell It Like It Is" - Aaron Neville (1966)

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

Sweet Child O' Mine --- Guns N Roses


E! *YaY!!!*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2007)

Endless Love - Lionel Richie


E again


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 10, 2007)

"Everytime I Look For You" - Blink-182

U


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2007)

Up where we belong - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


G


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 10, 2007)

"Get Down" - Everlast

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2007)

Never tear us apart - Inxs

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 10, 2007)

Terrapin Station - The Grateful Dead


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

North country blues - Bob Dylan


S


----------



## clynn (Jan 10, 2007)

Shit, Damn, Motherfucker - D'Angelo

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

Revolution - The Beatles .... viva la Chavez


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 10, 2007)

"New York Mining Disaster, 1941 (Have You Seen My Wife Mr. Jones)" Bee Gees (1967)


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 10, 2007)

"Secret Lovers" - Atlantic Starr 

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

"Smokerings in the Dark" - Gary Allan

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 10, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Teach your parents well - Crosby, Still, Nash and Young
> 
> L



Actually, It's called "Teach Your Children"

Semantics, huh?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 10, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Smokerings in the Dark" - Gary Allan
> 
> K



Karn Evel 9 - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

9 or Nine or N


----------



## Accept (Jan 10, 2007)

Crap! Too slow

EDIT:

"Nova Era" - Angra

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

"Almost Doesn't Count" - Mark Wills

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 11, 2007)

"Tuesday Afternoon" - The Moody Blues

N


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 11, 2007)

New Kid In Town - Eagles

N


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 11, 2007)

"Nights On Broadway" Bee Gees (1975)


Y


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 11, 2007)

Liar - Queen


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 11, 2007)

"Run To Me" Bee Gees (1972)

E


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 11, 2007)

Aw hell, broke the game.

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E.
(and order is maintained!)


----------



## elle camino (Jan 11, 2007)

earth people - dr. octagon


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 11, 2007)

"Edge of the Universe" Bee Gees (1977)


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 11, 2007)

"Everybody Loves Somebody" - Dean Martin (1964)

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 11, 2007)

"You Got No Right" - Velvet Revolver

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 11, 2007)

Tons of Steel - Grateful Dead

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

La Grange - ZZ Top

E!


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 11, 2007)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## clynn (Jan 11, 2007)

You're Makin Me High - Toni Braxton

H


----------



## Accept (Jan 11, 2007)

clynn said:


> You're Makin Me High - Toni Braxton
> 
> H



"Hocus Pocus" - Focus

S


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 12, 2007)

"Stayin' Alive" Bee Gees (1978)

E


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 12, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> "Stayin' Alive" Bee Gees (1978)
> 
> E



Eternal Flame, Bangles

E Again (its a tough one)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 12, 2007)

"Easy Come, Easy Go" Bobby Sherman (1970)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 12, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> "Easy Come, Easy Go" Bobby Sherman (1970)



Orange Blossom Special - Traditional as played by Vassar Clements

L


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Your Mama Don't Dance - Poison
> 
> 
> E! !



Everyone wants me
Billy Squire.. or was that everybody wants me.. i hope i am playing right

E again.. sorry


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

i knew i would screw it up.. forgive my two posts here please


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 12, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Orange Blossom Special - Traditional as played by Vassar Clements
> 
> L


"La La Means I Love You" - The Delfonics

U


----------



## Accept (Jan 12, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "La La Means I Love You" - The Delfonics
> 
> U



"Under the Ice" - Blind Guardian

E


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 12, 2007)

"Elusive Butterfly" Bob Lind (1966)


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

"Yourself to blame" - Nikke Ström

Listen and hear :http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=48161993


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 12, 2007)

Excuse me Mr - No Doubt


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 12, 2007)

"Regal Begal" - Fu Manchu

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 12, 2007)

Lonesome L.A. Cowboy - N.R.P.S.

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

You playboys and playgirls - Bob Dylan


S


----------



## clynn (Jan 12, 2007)

Sh-Boom - The Crew Cuts

M


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 12, 2007)

Make It With You........Bread

U


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

Masters of war - Bob Dylan


R


----------



## clynn (Jan 12, 2007)

Ratha Be Ya Nigga - 2Pac

A


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahab the Arab-Ray Stevens


----------



## clynn (Jan 12, 2007)

Black Boys On Mopeds - Sinead O'Connor

S


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 12, 2007)

slap and tickle- squeeze


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 13, 2007)

clynn, interesting choice of songs you have there


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 13, 2007)

leaving off with E

"853-5937" Squeeze (1988)

N or the numeral or word 7


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

Nowhere Man- The Beatles


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2007)

"Nowhere to Run" - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas

N (again)


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

Naughty Girls need Love Too- Samantha Fox


----------



## clynn (Jan 13, 2007)

One More Try - Timmy T

Y


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

You better run- Pat Benatar


----------



## swordchick (Jan 13, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> clynn, interesting choice of songs you have there


 
I actually gave her the song title by 2pac, Denise. I like 2pac's music & poetry. We both like black boys on mopeds and anywhere else.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> leaving off with E
> 
> "853-5937" Squeeze (1988)
> 
> N or the numeral or word 7



Oh I missed this chance  

7 days a week - The Sounds

So it will be 

Not ready to make nice _ Dixie Chicks! It's a good one

E sorry


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 13, 2007)

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 13, 2007)

You wear it well - Rod Stewart


L


----------



## clynn (Jan 13, 2007)

Lost In Your Eyes - Debbie Gibson

S


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 13, 2007)

"Space Oddity" David Bowie (1973)

Y


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 13, 2007)

Young Americans - David Bowie

S


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

suffragette city - yet again with Bowie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 14, 2007)

"Echo" - The Emotions (one of the lesser-known teen-dies-in-a-car songs from the Early '60s)

O


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2007)

On the plane - Loudon Wainwright III


E


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 14, 2007)

Easy- The Commodores

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2007)

You're no good - Bob Dylan
(The songs say so - I don't have any opinion about it , but I think you are good when you play whit me here  )

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

Detonation Boulevard - The Sisters Of Mercy


D again...


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 14, 2007)

Dr. Jazz - Bonzo Dog Band

Z


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 14, 2007)

"Zorba the Greek" Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass (1966)

K


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 14, 2007)

"Know" - System of a Down

W


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Way Down Yonder In New Orleans" Freddie Cannon (1960)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2007)

Strawberrez - Mysteeq

Z


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 15, 2007)

Zimbabwe - Sublime

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 15, 2007)

Echoes - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2007)

See the day - Dee C Lee


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 15, 2007)

You and me and rain on the roof - Loving Spoonful (The song goes like that but I'm not sure if it was the name of the song )

F


----------



## clynn (Jan 15, 2007)

Faith - George Michael

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 15, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> You and me and rain on the roof - Loving Spoonful (The song goes like that but I'm not sure if it was the name of the song )
> 
> F



Must ask Paul Fannin!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 15, 2007)

clynn said:


> Faith - George Michael
> 
> H



Hungry Planet - The Byrds

T


----------



## clynn (Jan 15, 2007)

The Carnival Is Over - Dead Can Dance

R


----------



## lyonheart535 (Jan 15, 2007)

rocky raccon - beatles


----------



## clynn (Jan 15, 2007)

No, No, No - Destiny's Child

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2007)

"One Dance With You" - Vince Gill


U


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 16, 2007)

"Ungena Za Ulimwengu (Unite the World)" Temptations (1970)


D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2007)

"Darling Be Home Soon" - The Lovin' Spoonful (1967)

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 16, 2007)

"Natural Mystic" - Bob Marley

C


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 16, 2007)

Curse of the Witches - Strawberry Alarm Clock

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 16, 2007)

Slow dance - John Travolta


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 16, 2007)

East-West - Paul Butterfield Blues Band

T


----------



## Accept (Jan 16, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> East-West - Paul Butterfield Blues Band
> 
> T



"Tonight, Tonight" - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2007)

'"Till Then" - The Classics (1963)

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 17, 2007)

Nautical Wheelers - Jimmy Buffet

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 17, 2007)

stand by your man - tammy wynette


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 17, 2007)

"Nights On Broadway" - The BeeGees

Y


----------



## eriofool (Jan 17, 2007)

yellow coldplay

W


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 17, 2007)

"War" - Bob Marley

R


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 17, 2007)

Road to nowhere- Talking Heads

E


----------



## Accept (Jan 18, 2007)

"Evil Eye" - Yngwie Malmsteen

E!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2007)

"Everybody Is A Star" - Sly & The Family Stone

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

"Raindrops" - Armor For Sleep

S


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 18, 2007)

"Somebody's Crying" -Chris Isaak

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

"Good God" - Korn

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 18, 2007)

"Doin' It To Death" - The JBs 

H


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

"Had A Dat" - Sublime

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 18, 2007)

"Try Me" - James Brown 

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

"Execute the Grounds" - P.O.D.

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 18, 2007)

Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffet

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

"Reckless" - Papa Roach

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 18, 2007)

Stand by me - Ben E King


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2007)

"Everybody Loves a Clown" - Gary Lewis & The Playboys (1965)

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

"Nothin' on but the Radio" - Gary Allan


O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2007)

"On the Good Ship Lollipop" - Shirley Temple

P


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2007)

"Pinion" - Nine Inch Nails

N


----------



## Isa (Jan 19, 2007)

Not Like Me - Cherrie Blue

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2007)

"Everyone's Gone to the Moon" - Jonathan Edwards (1965)

(The only reason I thought of that one is that I actually heard it on the radio yesterday.)

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 19, 2007)

"Natural Life" - Breaking Benjamin

E


----------



## onefunbbw (Jan 19, 2007)

Everybody's Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 19, 2007)

"L.O.T.M." - Soulfly

M


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 19, 2007)

Monster Mash - Bonzo Dog Band

H


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2007)

"How Do You Do" - Mouth & MacNeil (1970)

O


----------



## clynn (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, Father - Madonna

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 19, 2007)

Reunited - Peaches & Herb


D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2007)

"Darling Companion" - The Lovin' Spoonful

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 19, 2007)

New - No Doubt

W


----------



## clynn (Jan 19, 2007)

Way Cool Jr - Ratt

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2007)

"Rock Around The Clock" - Bill Haley & The Comets (1955)

K


----------



## clynn (Jan 19, 2007)

Karma - Alicia Keys

A


----------



## herin (Jan 19, 2007)

Armageddon it - Def Leppard

H


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2007)

herin said:


> Armageddon it - Def Leppard
> 
> H


No, "T". The next person has to name a song that starts with the last letter in the song YOU named - in this case, "T".

"The Night Has a Thousand Eyes" - Bobby Vee (1963)

S


----------



## clynn (Jan 20, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> No, "T". The next person has to name a song that starts with the last letter in the song YOU named - in this case, "T".
> 
> "The Night Has a Thousand Eyes" - Bobby Vee (1963)
> 
> S



I LOVEEEEE That Song!!!

Stay - Shakespeare's Sister

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 20, 2007)

"You Burn First" - Alexisonfire

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 20, 2007)

"Teddy Bear" - Elvis Presley

R


----------



## malvineous (Jan 20, 2007)

"Ravenous" - Arch Enemy

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 20, 2007)

Starlight - Superman Lovers

T


----------



## clynn (Jan 20, 2007)

Tutti Fruitti - Little Richard

I


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Its --- King Missile


_S_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

"Song of the South" - Alabama

H


----------



## clynn (Jan 21, 2007)

Hero - Mariah Carey

O


----------



## scarcity (Jan 21, 2007)

The Eagles - One Of These Nights (great Sunday song)

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 21, 2007)

"Susan" - The Buckinghams (1968)

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 21, 2007)

Numb - Pink


B


----------



## clynn (Jan 21, 2007)

Bitch Better Have My Money - AMG

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 21, 2007)

Yep - Yeponomous

P


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 21, 2007)

"Play it All Night Long" Warren Zevon

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 22, 2007)

"Get on the Good Foot" - James Brown 

 T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 22, 2007)

The Wino and I Know - Jimmy Buffet

W


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 22, 2007)

Wandering Stranger - Lionel Ritchie


R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 22, 2007)

"Rapp Payback" - James Brown 

K


----------



## clynn (Jan 22, 2007)

Keep On Movin' - Soul II Soul

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 22, 2007)

Nowhere To Run - JJ Cale

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 22, 2007)

"Naked and Famous" - The Presidents of The United States of America

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 23, 2007)

Simple Times - Rebecca's Statue

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 23, 2007)

"She's Like Heroin" - System of a Down

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2007)

"No Milk Today" - Herman's Hermits (1966)

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 24, 2007)

You Were Only Dreaming - Bobby Hines

G


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 24, 2007)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 24, 2007)

Kentucky Woman - Deep Purple


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 24, 2007)

Needless To Say - Loudon Wainwright III

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 24, 2007)

You are my rock - Delta Goodrem


K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2007)

"King of the Road" - Roger Miller (1964)

D


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2007)

Duke Of Earl - Dean Chandler



L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 25, 2007)

"Little Latin Lupe Lu" - The Righteous Brothers

U


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2007)

umma gumma - pink floyd


a


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 25, 2007)

"A Lover's Concerto" - The Toys (1965)

O


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2007)

"Our Lips Are Sealed" - The Go-Go's

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

"Date Rape" - Sublime

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 25, 2007)

Everybody's Jumpin' - Dave Brubek Quartet

N


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 25, 2007)

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 25, 2007)

La Guera Felix - The Iguanas

X


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 25, 2007)

Xanadu - RUSH

U


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2007)

"Under My Thumb" - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 25, 2007)

Band on the Run - Paul McCartney & Wings

N


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Never Gonna Come Back Down-BT


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

"Need To" - Korn

O


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

On Bended Knee- Boys II Men


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

"Exploder" - Audioslave

R


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Raid-Lakeside


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

"Dirt Off Your Shoulder" - Jay-Z

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 25, 2007)

Rockabilly Rebel - Jets

L


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Let's Dance- David Bowie


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 25, 2007)

Evergreen - Will Young


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 25, 2007)

"Never Enough" - Papa Roach

H


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 25, 2007)

"House of the Rising Sun" - The Animals (1964)

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

No Matter What - Badfinger

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 26, 2007)

"Take This Job and Shove It" - Johnny Paycheck (1976)

T (again)


----------



## calauria (Jan 26, 2007)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 26, 2007)

"Everybody" - Tommy Roe

Y


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 26, 2007)

"You Should Never Have Opened That Door" - The Ramones

R


----------



## Oona (Jan 26, 2007)

"Ring Of Fire" - Johnny Cash



E


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 26, 2007)

Easy Livin' - Uriah Heep

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 26, 2007)

Never never gonna give you up = Barry White

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

Pre-You - Jimmy Buffet

U


----------



## clynn (Jan 26, 2007)

Un-Pretty - TLC

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 26, 2007)

"You Can't Always Get What You Want" - The Rolling Stones

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 26, 2007)

Tornado Warning - Pure Prarie League

G


----------



## Oona (Jan 26, 2007)

"Good Times" - Finger Eleven

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

"So Far Away" - Carole King

Y


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

You Probably Shouldn't Move Here - Five Iron Frenzy


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

"Express Yourself" - Charles Wright & the Watts 103rd Street Band (1969)

F


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

Front Porch - Donna the Buffalo

H


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

"Happy Together" - The Turtles (1967)

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 27, 2007)

Runaway Boys - Stray Cats


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

"Stray Cat Strut" - Stray Cats (who else?)

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

The Klan - Richie Havens

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2007)

Night to Remember - Joe Diffie

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

"Remember Then" - The Earls (1962 - the record I used as my theme song when I was an oldies DJ)

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

Nightmare of Percussion - Strawberry Alarm Clock

N


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 28, 2007)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

(another N loop - imagine that!)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 28, 2007)

"North to Alaska" - Johnny Horton (1960)

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

"Ain't No Thinkin' Thing" - Trace Adkins

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

Goin' Down the Road Feelin' Bad (Trad.) - as performed by The Grateful Dead

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 28, 2007)

Rockin all over the world - Status Quo



D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Do Wah Diddy Diddy - Manfred Man

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 28, 2007)

"You and Me Against The World" - Helen Reddy (1975)

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 29, 2007)

Dancing Queen - Abba

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 29, 2007)

"No Woman No Cry" - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 29, 2007)

You will find me there - Carole King

E


----------



## lyonheart535 (Jan 30, 2007)

Evergreen - Barbra Streisand 
N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 30, 2007)

"Never Gonna Fall In Love Again" - Eric Carmen

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 30, 2007)

"Nobody Loves Me Like You Do" - Whitney Houston and Jermaine Jackson

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 30, 2007)

"Omaha" - Counting Crows

A


----------



## calauria (Jan 30, 2007)

Always-Atlantic Starr


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 30, 2007)

"Shake, Rattle and Roll" - Joe Turner, Bill Haley & the Comets and more (but Turner's version is the greatest!)

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 30, 2007)

"Lost in a Portrait" - Trapt

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 30, 2007)

Tennessee Waltz - Eva Cassidy

Z


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 30, 2007)

Zaintoin - Papa Wemba and Koffi Olomide. 

Love Africa music

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 30, 2007)

Zelao - Vince Guaraldi

O

Oh, guess I was slightly too late for the ZZZzzzzz's!

Naima - John Coltrane


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 30, 2007)

On the plane - Loudon Wainwright III 

Opps and I was to fast on OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Alice Restaurante - Arlo Gutrie

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 30, 2007)

"Restaurant" ends in a "T".

"The Night They Drove Ol' Dixie Down" - Joan Baez

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 30, 2007)

"Nothing Else Matters" - Metallica

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Settle For A Slowdown - Dierks Bentley

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 31, 2007)

"No Hope = No Fear" - Soulfly

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 31, 2007)

New Paint - Loudon Wainwright III

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 31, 2007)

"Twisted Transistor" - Korn

T


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 31, 2007)

Though I Hear You Calling, I Will Not Answer - The White Stripes

R


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 31, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> The Wino and I Know - Jimmy Buffet
> 
> W



listening to that right now


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 31, 2007)

"Rag Doll" - The 4 Seasons

L


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jan 31, 2007)

"Like A Virgin" - Madonna

N (again)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 31, 2007)

Never had a love like this before- Travares


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2007)

"East of the Sun and West of the Moon" - Tommy Dorsey

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Nothing On But the Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2007)

"Over The Rainbow" - Judy Garland

W


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 31, 2007)

We've Only Just Begun-----------The Carpenters

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2007)

"New Kid In Town" - The Eagles

N (again - at least it's not an "E"".....)


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 1, 2007)

"New Song" - Sublime

G


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

Gafas Oscuras - Shakira


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 1, 2007)

"Superhero" - Stephen Lynch

O


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

October - A-Ha


----------



## Daytripper (Feb 1, 2007)

Red Rain - The White Stripes

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 1, 2007)

"Nobody Puts Baby in the Corner" - Fall Out Boy

R


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

Radio Free Europe - R.E.M.


----------



## Daytripper (Feb 1, 2007)

Excitable Boy- Warren Zevon

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 1, 2007)

"You're Beautiful" - James Blunt

L


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

Labyrinth - The Cure


----------



## Daytripper (Feb 1, 2007)

Lovely Rita - The Beatles

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 1, 2007)

"Away from the Sun" - 3 Doors Down

N


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

Naked - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 1, 2007)

Drinking Song - Loudon Wainwright III

G


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

Galactic Groove - Pillar


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 1, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode

E (eggen)


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 1, 2007)

"Ever Blazin'" - Sean Paul

N


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

N Word - Trick Daddy


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 1, 2007)

Dream On - Aerosmith

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 1, 2007)

Never felt this way - Alicia Keys


Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2007)

"Everybody Loves Somebody" - Dean Martin (1964)

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah yeah - Cyndi Lauper 


H


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 1, 2007)

Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel---------------Tavares

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 1, 2007)

"Love of my Life" - Santana

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2007)

"Easter Parade" - Judy Garland

E (again)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 1, 2007)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

E - again! woohoo!


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 2, 2007)

Everybody Dance Now------C+C Music Factory

W


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 2, 2007)

"What Becomes of the Broken-Hearted?" - Jimmy Ruffin (1966)

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 2, 2007)

"Dreaming" - System of a Down

G


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

G-Force - Sonic Youth


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 2, 2007)

ANOTHER one that ends in "E"???

:doh: 

"Easy to be Hard" - Three Dog Night (1970)

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 2, 2007)

"Dog's Life" - Sublime & Kotton Mouth Kings

E


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

Easier To Run - Linkin Park


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 2, 2007)

New York, New York - Ryan Adams


K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 2, 2007)

Kentucky Moonshine - Pure Prarie League

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 3, 2007)

Eternal Flame - Atomic Kitten


E again


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 3, 2007)

"Enter Faith" - Soulfly

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 3, 2007)

Henry - New Riders of the Purple Sage
 
Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 3, 2007)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Rogers

O


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh Girl-----------Chilites

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 4, 2007)

Lazy Lightnin' - Kingfish

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2007)

No Time To Kill - Clint Black

L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 4, 2007)

"Last Kiss" - J. Frank Wilson & The Cavaliers (1964)

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 4, 2007)

"Soulfly" - Soulfly

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 4, 2007)

You've got your troubles - The Fortunes



S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 4, 2007)

Saturday in the Park - Chicago

K


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 5, 2007)

"Kalana 'Alani" - Livin EZ

I


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

Infatuation --- Rod Stewart


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 5, 2007)

"Nadine" - Chuck Berry

E (again)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 5, 2007)

"Every Word Means No" - Let's Active

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh Canada - Canadian National Anthem

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 5, 2007)

Autumn Leaves - Eva Cassidy


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 5, 2007)

"Soul Shaker" - Big & Rich

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 6, 2007)

"Red Sails in the Sunset" - Nat King Cole

T


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 6, 2007)

"Thunderball" - Tom Jones

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 6, 2007)

"Let Me Down Easy" - The Isley Brothers

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 6, 2007)

Years from now - Dr Hook


W


----------



## Daytripper (Feb 6, 2007)

What Noise Annoys a Noisy Oyster? - Neil Innes
 
R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 6, 2007)

Reach for the stars - Sclub7


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 6, 2007)

Superman - Lazlo Bane


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 6, 2007)

"Night Fever" - The BeeGees (1977)

R


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2007)

Run On - Moby



N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 7, 2007)

"Never On Sunday" - The Chordettes

Y


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

You Make Me Feel Like a Whore - Everclear


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Everybody wants to heaven - (Alla vill till himmeln) Timbuktu  

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 8, 2007)

"No Transitory" - Alexisonfire

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 8, 2007)

"You're So You" - Ivana Santilli 

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 8, 2007)

"Underneath it All" - Nine Inch Nails

L


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 8, 2007)

La La Means I Love You------The Delfonics

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 8, 2007)

"Under My Skin" - Mudvayne

N


----------



## calauria (Feb 8, 2007)

New - No Doubt


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 8, 2007)

"What Matters" - Ivana Santilli 

S


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2007)

Second Hand News - Fleetwood Mac


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 9, 2007)

"Slow Boat to China" - Kay Kyser

A


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

Adrian - Jewel


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 9, 2007)

Nobody's Fool - Avril Lavigne


L


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 9, 2007)

"Lester Leaps In" - Lester Young

N


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 9, 2007)

Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen

A


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

Aerials - System Of A Down


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 9, 2007)

"Sherry" - The 4 Seasons

Y


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 9, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 10, 2007)

Everything Must Happen - Native

N


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 10, 2007)

"Nightswimming" - R.E.M.

G


----------



## herin (Feb 10, 2007)

Gone Daddy Gone ~ Violent Femmes


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 10, 2007)

"Ends" - Everlast

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 10, 2007)

she bop - cyndi lauper


P


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 10, 2007)

"Put Your Head On My Shoulder" - Paul Anka (1959)

R


----------



## clynn (Feb 10, 2007)

Romantic - Karyn White

C


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 10, 2007)

"Clap Clap" - Shirley Ennis (1965)

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 10, 2007)

Para Machucar Meu Coracoa - Stan Getz/Joao Gilberto

A


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

Angry Chair - Allice In Chains


R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 11, 2007)

"Rain On The Roof" - Lovin' Spoonful

F


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2007)

"Forget Me Nots" - Patrice Rushen

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 11, 2007)

"Susan" - The Buckinghams (1968)

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 11, 2007)

"Nasty" - Janet Jackson (1986)

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 11, 2007)

"Youth Are Getting Restless" - Sublime

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 11, 2007)

"Saturday Night" - The Bay City Rollers

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 11, 2007)

Take the World By Storm - The Big Wu

M


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2007)

Make Love- Daft Punk

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 11, 2007)

Everybody loves somebody - Dean Martin 


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 11, 2007)

"You Don't Know" - Jay-Z

W


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 11, 2007)

"Wendy" - The Beach Boys

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 11, 2007)

"You Burn First" - Alexisonfire

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 11, 2007)

Take A Red - New Riders of the Purple Sage

D


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 12, 2007)

"Darling Nikki" ~ Prince

( I )


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 12, 2007)

"I do" Lisa Loeb

O


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

Overblown - Mudhoney


N


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 12, 2007)

"New York Mining Disaster 1941" - Bee Gees

E

(And can I go on record as loving Wayne Zitkus' song choices?)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 12, 2007)

El Condor Pasa (If I Could) - Simon&Garfunkle

A or D


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

All I Have To Do Is Dream -- The Everly Brothers


M


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe he'll know - Cyndi Lauper


W


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 12, 2007)

"Wonderwall" - Oasis

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 12, 2007)

Leaves That Are Green - Simon&Garfunkle

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 12, 2007)

"North to Alaska" - Johnny Horton (1960)

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 12, 2007)

"Away From The Sun" - 3 Doors Down

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 13, 2007)

"Nothing But Heartaches" - Diana Ross & The Supremes

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 13, 2007)

Summer on the Sound - Dave Brubek Quartet

D


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 13, 2007)

Do It - Nelly Furtado

T


----------



## Daytripper (Feb 13, 2007)

Tubas in the Moonlight - Bonzo Dog Band

T _again_...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 13, 2007)

Trouble - Coldplay


E


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 13, 2007)

"Enola Gay" - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 13, 2007)

You keep me hangin on - Diana Ross & the Supremes


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 13, 2007)

Now That I Know - Devendra Banhart

W


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 13, 2007)

Watermark - Enya

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 13, 2007)

"King of the Road" - Roger Miller (1964)

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't Do It - The Band

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 13, 2007)

"The Long and Winding Road" - The Beatles (1970)

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 13, 2007)

"Doin' Time" - Sublime

E


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 14, 2007)

"Ebony and Ivory" - Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder (1982) 

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 14, 2007)

You Don't Know Me - Rebecca's Statue

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 14, 2007)

"El Manana" - The Gorillaz

A


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 14, 2007)

"All I Do" - Stevie Wonder

O


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 14, 2007)

Over the rainbow - Eva Cassidy


W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 14, 2007)

Wharf Rat - Grateful Dead

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 14, 2007)

"The Last Sunrise" - Aiden

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 15, 2007)

"Early In The Morning" - Vanity Fair (1970)

G


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 15, 2007)

G? Hah! Goody.

Grandma God Ranover By a Reindeer - Dr. Elmo

R


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2007)

Raspberry Beret - Prince

T


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 15, 2007)

Ahhh. Swamptoad, Great Song. Prince is unappreciated.

Teach Your Children - Crosby Still and Nash

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 15, 2007)

New - No doubt

W


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2007)

"What The World Needs Now" - Burt Bacharach

W


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 15, 2007)

Who let in the rain - Cyndi Lauper


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2007)

"Never Satisfied" - Michael Franks 

D


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 15, 2007)

"Denis" - Blondie


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 15, 2007)

Saturday in the Park - Chicago

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 15, 2007)

Kick It In Second Wind - Jimmy Buffet

D


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2007)

Domino - Van Morrison


O


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Sister - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## Sumguy (Feb 15, 2007)

Raver's Fantasy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSjTx8KPCNs


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 15, 2007)

"You Keep Me Hanging On" - Diana Ross & The Supremes

N


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 16, 2007)

"No Such Thing" - John Mayer

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 16, 2007)

Give & take - Gabrielle


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 16, 2007)

Exodus - Bob Marley

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 16, 2007)

"Some Enchanted Evening" - Jay & The Americans

G


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 16, 2007)

Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves-----------Cher

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 16, 2007)

Song for you - Barclay James Harvest


U


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 16, 2007)

Until the last dog dies - Zifa


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 17, 2007)

"Savior" - 30 Seconds to Mars

R


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 17, 2007)

"Rosanna" - Toto

A

<look at that A. It is such an a.>


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 17, 2007)

Against the grain - Full blown chaos



N


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 18, 2007)

Not ready to make nice - Dixie Chicks


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 18, 2007)

Eleanor - The Turtles


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 19, 2007)

Rasputin - Boney M

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 19, 2007)

Norwegian Wood - The Beatles

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Diamonds in the mine - Leonard Cohen

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 20, 2007)

Easy - The commodores


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 20, 2007)

You keep sayin' that you're leavin' - Johnny Winter


G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 20, 2007)

Goodbye, Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

Destiny calling - Melody Club.

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 21, 2007)

Genocide junkies - Black label society


S


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 21, 2007)

September - Earth, Wind, and Fire

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 21, 2007)

Regular people - Pantera



E


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 21, 2007)

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant

E (eggin)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 21, 2007)

Earth To Earth - Groove Collective

H


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 21, 2007)

"High School" - MC5

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2007)

"Let's Get Down" - Tony Toni Toné 

*N *


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 21, 2007)

Wooohhw. Haven't listened to Tony Toni Toné in a decade! Sweet.

New Moon on Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

You ain't going nowhere - Bob Dylan


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 22, 2007)

EB - Sound Tribe Sector 9 

B


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 22, 2007)

Berlin - Barclay James Harvest


N


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 22, 2007)

Nzize - Omwana Wabandi (From Uganda)

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 22, 2007)

Erpland - Ozric Tentacles

D


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 22, 2007)

Darlington County Bruuuuuuuuuuuce

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 23, 2007)

You've Got the Power - Steve Miller

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 23, 2007)

Rid of you - Gods Favorite  

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 23, 2007)

Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 23, 2007)

Kabaseke - Omwana Wabandi


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 23, 2007)

Extraordinary day - Delta Goodrem


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

You playboys and playgirls - Bob Dylan


S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 24, 2007)

Suicide - Barclay James Harvest

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 24, 2007)

Eep Hour - Jerry Garcia

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Riden with the king - BB King


G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 25, 2007)

Goodbye girl - David Gates


L


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

Lovefool - Cardigans


L


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 25, 2007)

"Lucky" - 311

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 25, 2007)

You've changed - Eva Cassidy


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

"Diggin Up Bones" - Randy Travis

S


----------



## PhillyFA (Feb 26, 2007)

Squonk - Genesis

K


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 26, 2007)

Kung Fu Fighting----Carl Douglas

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 26, 2007)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 26, 2007)

Kiss from a Rose - Seal 

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 26, 2007)

Echoes - Pink Floyd


S


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 26, 2007)

Scenes from an Italian Restaurant - Billy Joel

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 26, 2007)

So long, Marianne - Leonard Cohen

To late 

The Partisan - Leonard Cohen


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 26, 2007)

Tin Man - America

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 26, 2007)

Now or never - many different, classic, and Lisa Ekdahl
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=51863771

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 26, 2007)

Runaway Child, Running Wild - The Temptations

D


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


P


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 27, 2007)

Palace station - Melody Club


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 28, 2007)

Nebraska - moe.

A


----------



## Daytripper (Feb 28, 2007)

"Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" - Monty Python

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 28, 2007)

Eleanor Rigby - Beatles


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

Yourself to blame - Nikke Ström

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=48161993

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm begining to think ya all saving the E's for me 

Easy Lover - Phil Collins 

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

You are Right ! But this time it will be harder  

Rainy day women 12 & 35 - Bob Dylan 


5


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 1, 2007)

Easy peasy  

5-4-3-2-1 - Manfred Mann


1


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

1 is a magic number - Loadon Wainwright III 

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 1, 2007)

Rock away your teardrops - Smokie


S


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

Smokie Joes café - Loadon Wainwright III

É (Dont forget the ´  )


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I guess I have to let you go with just an E or else this thread will stop.

So Mottiemushroom you are right when you said 
"I'm begining to think ya all saving the E's for me" 
But I know you can make it !


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't mind the letter E. There are just so many songs ending with the letter E. *DOH* :doh: 

E-bow the letter - R.E.M.


R


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 3, 2007)

Rocks and gravel - Bob Dylan


L ....for a change:bow:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 4, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Rocks and gravel - Bob Dylan
> 
> 
> L ....for a change:bow:



La Bamba - The late, great Ritchie Valens

A


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 4, 2007)

African prayer - ZIFA


R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 5, 2007)

Run Straight Down - Warren Zevon

N


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 5, 2007)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N again


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 5, 2007)

Nothing was delivered - Bob Dylan  


D


----------



## clynn (Mar 5, 2007)

Donkey Butt - 69 Boyz

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 5, 2007)

Tony the beat - The Sounds

T again


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2007)

"Tomorrow's Dream" - Al Green 

M


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Mojo hand - Lightnin' Hopkins


D


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Dream A Little Dream of Me - Mamas and Papas

"E"


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Well that's nice maybe I will but the only song on E that I haven't posted before most be 

Evil thing - Melody Club . . . . Sorry nothing personal 


G


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 7, 2007)

Green-Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf


A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 7, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Well I guess I have to let you go with just an E or else this thread will stop.
> 
> So Mottiemushroom you are right when you said
> "I'm begining to think ya all saving the E's for me"
> But I know you can make it !



Sorry i let you down Charlie - i've been offline with PC probs grrr. Anyway back to the present.

Atomic - Blondie

C


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 7, 2007)

Cowboy take me away - Dixie Chicks


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 7, 2007)

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes

E (sorry)


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 7, 2007)

Emotionally Yours - Bob Dylan

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Stealing - Bob Dylan



G


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> Sorry i let you down Charlie - i've been offline with PC probs grrr. Anyway back to the present.
> 
> Atomic - Blondie
> 
> C



You are welcome back hope your PC can coop with all this Dylan


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 8, 2007)

Gotta Serve Somebody - Bob Dylan

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 8, 2007)

Yoni - Keller Williams

I


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 8, 2007)

"If I Could Build My Whole World Around You" - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell 

U


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Ugandan/Kenyan Gals - Bobi Wine


S


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 9, 2007)

Sad-eyed Lady of the Lowlands - Bob Dylan

S

FatCharlie, I'm hoping you're gonna continue with Dylan!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 9, 2007)

Saturday Night at the World - Mason Williams

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Sad-eyed Lady of the Lowlands - Bob Dylan
> 
> S
> 
> FatCharlie, I'm hoping you're gonna continue with Dylan!!!



Ok here we go !

Don't think twice, it's all right - Robert Zimmerman

T


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 9, 2007)

The Times They Are-A Changin' - Dylan

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 9, 2007)

Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain

E


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

Early morning rain - Bob Dylan


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 9, 2007)

"Nardis" - Miles Davis 

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

Stuck inside of Mobile with the Memphis blues again - Bob Dylan


N


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 9, 2007)

Nobody 'Cept You - Bob Dylan

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"Unanswered Prayers" - Garth Brooks

S


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Say It Right - Nelly Furtado

"T"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"Texas Women" - Hank Williams, Jr.

N


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks

"E"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"Elvira" - Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Away We Drift - Elliott

"T"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"Tonight's Not the Night" - Jackson Taylor Bank

T


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Top Back - T. I.

"K"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"King of the Road" - Roger Miller

D


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't Matter - Akon

"R"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"Remember When" - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice N' Easy - Frank Sinatra  

"Y"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"Yellow Rose of Texas" - Bob Wills

S


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Sexyback - Justin Timberlake

"K"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

"Keeper of the Stars" - Tracy Bryd

S


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Stupid Boy - Keith Urban

"Y"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 10, 2007)

You Better, You Better, You Bet - The Who

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 10, 2007)

Tattva - Kula Shaker


A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 11, 2007)

An Island - Devendra Banhart

D


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 11, 2007)

Do Your Thing - Basement Jaxx. Great Song

W

(Beware, Next time I will put 'X' )


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 11, 2007)

Wild Pack of Asscracks - Psychedelic Breakfast

S


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 11, 2007)

So Very Hard To Go-----------------Tower of Power

O


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 12, 2007)

Obviously Five Believers - Bob Dylan

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 12, 2007)

Shoot the runner - Kasbian


R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 12, 2007)

Runaway Chid, Running Wild - The Temptations 

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 12, 2007)

Dying in your arms - Trivium


S


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 12, 2007)

Shelter From the Storm - Bob Dylan

M


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 12, 2007)

Mood For A Day - Yes

Y


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

"Youth Gone Wild" - Skid Row

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 13, 2007)

"Don't You Know Who I Think I Am?" - Fall Out Boy

M


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 13, 2007)

Machete y Maiz - The Iguanas

Z


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 13, 2007)

"Zumbi" - Soulfly

I


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 13, 2007)

It Never Entered My Mind - Miles Davis

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 13, 2007)

"Danger" - Third Eye Blind

R


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

"Ride The Lightning" - Metallica

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 13, 2007)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

"Kickin' My Heart Around" - Black Crowes

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't Do It - The Band

T


----------



## Ryan (Mar 13, 2007)

"Tom Sawyer" - Rush

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 14, 2007)

Release, Release - Yes

E(ek)!!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Mar 14, 2007)

"Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've?)" - Buzzcocks _or_ Fine Young Cannibals

E again . . .


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 14, 2007)

Rejoice - Yes

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 14, 2007)

Endless Love - Lionel Richie


E


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 14, 2007)

Eat Me Alive - Judas Priest

E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 14, 2007)

Eulogy - Tool


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 14, 2007)

Yellow Snow - Frank Zappa

W


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 15, 2007)

"Wake Up" - Korn

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 15, 2007)

Perpetual Change - Yes

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 15, 2007)

GRRR !!! i even varied my time on here to avoid it & still i end up with those bloody E's lol




Echoes - Pink Floyd


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 15, 2007)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 15, 2007)

Running Free - Iron Maiden

E (sorry mottiemushroom)


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 16, 2007)

"Every Planet We Reach is Dead" - Gorillaz

D


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 16, 2007)

Detroit Rock City - KISS

Y


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2007)

YYZ - Rush

Bit of a tough one. 

Z


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 17, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> YYZ - Rush
> 
> Bit of a tough one.
> 
> Z


"Zing Went the Strings Of My Heart" - Judy Garland

T

(It's good to be back!!)


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 17, 2007)

"The After Dinner Playback" - From Autumn to Ashes

K


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 17, 2007)

Knights of Cydonia - Muse

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 17, 2007)

"A Modern Myth" - 30 Seconds to Mars

H


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Hung Up - Madonna


P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 17, 2007)

Paid my dues - Anastacia


S


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2007)

"Sex Changes" - Dresden Dolls

S


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

skeletal onslaught - three inches of blood

t


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^ Killer band, just for that.

Testament - Trial By Fire \m/

E


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

elective surgery - dr. octagon (so what if it's an interlude. YOU HAVE BEES FLYING AROUND YOUR RECTUM.)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 18, 2007)

"Yakity Yak" - The Coasters (1958)

K


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 18, 2007)

"Kaya" - Bob Marley

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 18, 2007)

A 4th World - Xavier Rudd

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 18, 2007)

"Down Rodeo" - Rage Against the Machine

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh Very Young - Cat Stevens

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 18, 2007)

"Getcha Groove On" - Limp Bizkit

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 18, 2007)

Nautical Wheelers - Jimmy Buffet

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 18, 2007)

"So Cold" - Breaking Benjamin

D


----------



## Sebrena_Canada (Mar 18, 2007)

Doo Run Run - Shawn Casside  


N



Sebrena


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 18, 2007)

"Natural Mystic" - Bob Marley

C


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't get it back - Mis-Teeq


K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 18, 2007)

Kiwi and the Apricot - Keller Williams

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 18, 2007)

"This Ain't A Scene, It's an Arms Race" - Fall Out Boy

E


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2007)

"Every Rose Has Its Thorn" - Poison

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 19, 2007)

Never Say No - Butterfield Blues Band

O


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 20, 2007)

"Only You" - Teddy Pendegrass 

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 20, 2007)

Unbroken Chain - Grateful Dead

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 20, 2007)

"Never On Sunday" - The Chordettes

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 21, 2007)

"Your Sweet Six Six Six" - HIM

X


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 21, 2007)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John 


U


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2007)

"Under The Boardwalk" - The Drifters (1964)

K


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 21, 2007)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

"R-Evolve" - 30 Seconds to Mars

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh goodie it must be my turn cos we're back with the E ones lol Just as well my kids have gathered me a list of them 


Eyes of the insane - Slayer


E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*Eight days a week - Beatles

k...*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

"Kaya" - Bob Marley

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*A hard day´s night - Beatles

T*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

"T & P Combo" - 311

O


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*Off he Goes - Pearl Jam

L*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

"Landing in London" - 3 Doors Down

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*Nobody´s fault but mine - Led Zeppelin

E*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 22, 2007)

"East of the Sun" - Billie Holliday

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

"Next Contestant" - Nickleback

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*Ticket to ride - Beatles

E*


----------



## elle camino (Mar 22, 2007)

ego tripping at the gates of hell - flaming lips

L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*Love me do - Beatles

O*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

"Original Prankster" - The Offspring

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*Riders on the storm - The Doors

M*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

"Mutatis Mutandis" - Mudvayne

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*She loves you - Beatles

U*


----------



## mr_nick (Mar 22, 2007)

undertow - tool
w


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*We can work it out - Beatles

T*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

"The Red Summer Sun" - Third Eye Blind

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 22, 2007)

*November rain - Guns´n´Roses

N*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 23, 2007)

"Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye" - Steam

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*Eleanor Rigby - Beatles
 
Y*


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 23, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*Yellow submarine - Beatles

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 23, 2007)

Ever so sweet - The Early November


T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*The End - The Doors

D*


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Driver's High - L'Arc~en~ciel

H


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*Help - Beatles

P*


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Pieces - L'Arc~en~ciel

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 23, 2007)

"She's Like Heroin" - System of a Down

N


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Niji - L'Arc~en~ciel

I


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 23, 2007)

"I Love My Dog" - Sublime

G


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Ghetto 'Panick' - Bounty Killer

K


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

Killing me alive - Bob Dylan

E


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Ephemeral Dream - Keiki Kobayashi

M


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

Morning has broken - Cat Stevens


N


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Never Gonna be the Same - Sean Paul

E


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2007)

Epic - Faith No More

C


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Counter Attack - Ko Otani

K


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 23, 2007)

Knock on wood 

D next


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Dragonia "Proud Loneliness" - Yuko Fukushima

S


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2007)

Supercalifragi- listicexpialidocious - Mary Poppins and others


S


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Sayonara - L'Arc~en~ciel

A


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

A hard rain's a gonna fall - Bob Dylan


L


----------



## -X- (Mar 23, 2007)

Link - L'Arc~en~ciel

K


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*Keys to your love - Rolling Stones

E*


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 23, 2007)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*Not fade away - Rolling Stones

Y*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah ! Heavy and a bottle of bread - Bob Dylan


D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 24, 2007)

*Day tripper - Beatles

R*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

Ramblin', gamblin' Willie ! - Bob Dylan


E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

*Emotional rescue - Rolling Stones

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 25, 2007)

Easier to run - Linkin park


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 25, 2007)

Nowhere To Run - JJ Cale

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 25, 2007)

"Nothin' But Love" - 2pac

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 25, 2007)

Everybody's Song - Yes

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 25, 2007)

"Get Away" - Train

Y


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 25, 2007)

"You Got It" - Roy Orbison

T


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 25, 2007)

Tonight's Music - Katatonia

C


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2007)

"Crazy Little Thing Called Love" - Queen

E


----------



## -X- (Mar 25, 2007)

Epilogue ~Those who Reman~ - Ko Otani

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 25, 2007)

-X- said:


> Epilogue ~Those who Reman~ - Ko Otani
> 
> N


'Never Should Have Let You Go" - Neil Sedaka

O


----------



## -X- (Mar 25, 2007)

Ohatsu's Theme - Hideyuki Fukasawa

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 25, 2007)

"Eight Days a Week" - The Beatles

K


----------



## -X- (Mar 25, 2007)

Kasou - L'Arc~en~ciel

U


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 25, 2007)

"Unchained Melody" - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 25, 2007)

"You and I Both" - Jason Mraz

H


----------



## clynn (Mar 25, 2007)

Hot For Teacher - Van Halen

R


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 25, 2007)

Rainbow In The Dark - Dio \m/

K


----------



## clynn (Mar 25, 2007)

Karma - Alicia Keys

A


----------



## -X- (Mar 25, 2007)

Anemone - L'Arc~en~ciel

E


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 25, 2007)

Emerald - Thin Lizzy

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 25, 2007)

"Donde Hubo Fuego" - Daddy Yankee

O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 25, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> "Donde Hubo Fuego" - Daddy Yankee
> 
> O


"Oh, What a Night" - The Dells

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 25, 2007)

*The long and winding road - Beatles

D*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

Downer - Nirvana


R


----------



## -X- (Mar 26, 2007)

Ready Steady Go! - L'Arc~en~ciel

O


----------



## clynn (Mar 26, 2007)

Only You - 112

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 26, 2007)

"Under My Skin" - Mudvayne

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 26, 2007)

*Nick of Time - AC/DC

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 26, 2007)

Escape - Metallica 


E


----------



## -X- (Mar 26, 2007)

Emergency - Vybz Kartel

Y


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 26, 2007)

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 26, 2007)

*Eruption - Van Halen

N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 26, 2007)

Nutbush city limits - Ike & Tina Turner


S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 26, 2007)

*Something - Beatles

G*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 26, 2007)

Good vibrations - Beach Boys


S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 26, 2007)

*Strange Days - The Doors

S*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 26, 2007)

Stay the same - Gabrielle


E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 26, 2007)

*Everlasting Love - U2

E*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 26, 2007)

"Ebin" - Sublime

N


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2007)

"Nativity In Black" - Ozzy & Primus

K


----------



## -X- (Mar 26, 2007)

Killing Me - L'Arc~en~ciel

E


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam


W


----------



## -X- (Mar 26, 2007)

Winterfall - L'Arc~en~ciel

L


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2007)

"Lit Up" - Buckcherry

P


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

Plump - Hole


P


----------



## -X- (Mar 26, 2007)

Pond Di River - Elephant Man

R


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2007)

"Roadhouse Blues" - The Doors

S


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet Emotions - Aerosmith


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 26, 2007)

"Senoria Paranoia" - Saint Diablo

A


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2007)

"All Shook Up" - Elvis

P


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 26, 2007)

Paint It Black _ The Stones

K


----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2007)

"Kick My Ass" - Big & Rich

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 27, 2007)

*Spanish Caravan - The Doors

N*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2007)

O-I - Ozric Tentacles

I


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 27, 2007)

*I want to hold your hand - Beatles

D*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't play your rock n roll to me - Smokie


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2007)

Dude Loop - Keller Williams

P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty woman - Roy Orbison

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 27, 2007)

*Nothing as it seems - Pearl Jam

S*


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

Sucker Bet -- Modest Mouse

B


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 27, 2007)

*Break on Through - The Doors

H*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 27, 2007)

"Hunter" - 30 Seconds to Mars

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 27, 2007)

*Roadhouse Blues - The Doors

S*


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2007)

"Shake It Up" - The Cars

P


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

Please, Please Me - The Beatles


E


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 27, 2007)

"Easier to Run" - Linkin Park

N


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

Numb - Linkin Park


B


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 27, 2007)

"Bad Religion" - Godsmack

N


----------



## PhillyFA (Mar 28, 2007)

Night - Springsteen

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 28, 2007)

"Throw Yourself Away" - Nickelback

Y


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 28, 2007)

"You Are" - Jimmy Wayne

*E*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 28, 2007)

*Even Flow - Pearl Jam

W*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2007)

Wake Up - String Cheese Incedent

P


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 28, 2007)

*Paperback writer - Beatles

R*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 28, 2007)

Rapture - iio


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 28, 2007)

*Elderly woman behind the counter in a small town - Pearl Jam

N*


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 29, 2007)

never ending story Limahl

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 29, 2007)

*You are lost little girl - The Doors

L*


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 29, 2007)

"Leave it Behind" - The Offspring

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 29, 2007)

*Don´t look back in anger - Oasis

R*


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 29, 2007)

Rooms on Fire.................Stevie Nicks

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 29, 2007)

*Evacuation - Pearl Jam

N*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 29, 2007)

"No Milk Today" - Herman's Hermits

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 30, 2007)

*You are - Pearl Jam

E*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

*Nobody yet???*


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 1, 2007)

Everything is Everything - Lauryn Hill

G...


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

*Get back - Beatles

K*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 1, 2007)

Kickin' the Gong Around - (trad.) Cab Calloway

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 1, 2007)

*Daughter - Pearl Jam

R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 2, 2007)

Ribbon of Darkness - Marty Robbins

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 2, 2007)

"Say Now" - Nelly

W


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 2, 2007)

Witchcraft - Frank Sinatra


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 2, 2007)

*Thin air - Pearl Jam

R*


----------



## Ryan (Apr 3, 2007)

"Ready Steady Go" - Paul Oakenfold

O


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 3, 2007)

"One Summer's Day" - Jo Hisaishi

Y


----------



## Takera (Apr 3, 2007)

Yearbook - Hanson

K


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 3, 2007)

Knight of the Woeful Countenance (from Man of La Mancha).

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmmm I see the E's have been waiting for me again lol

Endlessly - Muse


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 4, 2007)

"You Don't Love Me Anymore" - Weird Al Yankovic

There you go MM - you've got another E.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 5, 2007)

"Everybody (We The People)" - Groove Collective 

E


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 5, 2007)

Edge of Seventeen...............Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 5, 2007)

*Not for you - Pearl Jam*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 5, 2007)

Uncle Albert - Paul McCartney

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 5, 2007)

*Thumbing my way - Pearl Jam*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 5, 2007)

Young American's - Davis Bowie

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 5, 2007)

"South of the Border" - Frank SInatra

R


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 6, 2007)

Roll The Bones - Rush

S


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2007)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


N


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 6, 2007)

November Has Come - Gorillaz

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 6, 2007)

"Nights in White Satin" - Moody Blues

N (again)


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 6, 2007)

*Nothingman - Pearl Jam

N (again... hehehehehe)*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 6, 2007)

No good for me - The Corrs


E


----------



## NettieBet (Apr 6, 2007)

Everything You Want- Vertical Horizon 

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 6, 2007)

Tennessee Jed - Grateful Dead

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 6, 2007)

*Do the evolution - Pearl Jam

N*


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 7, 2007)

Nothing from Nothing.......Billy Preston

G


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

Gone - Kelly Clarkson

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 8, 2007)

PMSL wouldn't ya know it - i got the E again 


Epidemic- Slayer


C


----------



## clynn (Apr 8, 2007)

Come On - Method Man & RedMan

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 8, 2007)

"North to Alaska" - Johnny Horton (1960)

A


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 8, 2007)

At Last------------Etta James

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 8, 2007)

That Was The Day - The The

Y


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 8, 2007)

YMCA - The Village People

A.


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 8, 2007)

All is Fair in Love----------------Stevie Wonder

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 9, 2007)

*Evil walks - AC/DC*


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 9, 2007)

Sin City - AC/DC

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 9, 2007)

Your Song - Elton John

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 9, 2007)

Give & take - Gabrielle



E


----------



## Takera (Apr 9, 2007)

Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 9, 2007)

*Shaman´s blues - The Doors

S (again hehehehehe)*


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

Stealing Kisses - Faith Hill

S again!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 9, 2007)

Still, You Turn Me On - Emerson,Lake&Palmer

N


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 9, 2007)

Nobody Loves A Fairy When She's Forty - various artists, including Tiny Tim

Y


----------



## Takera (Apr 9, 2007)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 10, 2007)

What's Love Got To Do With It - the incomparable Tina Turner

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 10, 2007)

"The Lonely Bull" - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass (1963)

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 10, 2007)

"Let's Put It All Together" - The Stylistics

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2007)

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 10, 2007)

Never Gonna Give You Up-----------Barry White

P


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 10, 2007)

*Penny Lane - Beatles

E*


----------



## Takera (Apr 10, 2007)

Emotions and Photons - Freezepop 

S


----------



## clynn (Apr 10, 2007)

Stay the Night - Chicago

T


----------



## Takera (Apr 10, 2007)

Thorn in My Side - Eurythmics

back to E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 10, 2007)

*Education - Pearl Jam

N*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2007)

Echoes - New Riders of the Purple Sage

S


----------



## Takera (Apr 10, 2007)

New Slang - The Shins

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 10, 2007)

*Go let it out - Oasis

T*


----------



## Takera (Apr 11, 2007)

Two Beds and a Coffee Machine - Savage Garden

E (Again)


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 11, 2007)

Everyday - Dave Matthews Band

Y


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 11, 2007)

You've Got It All--------------The Jets

L


----------



## Takera (Apr 11, 2007)

Loosing My Religion - R.E.M.

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 11, 2007)

*New Years Day - U2

Y*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 11, 2007)

Yellow submarine - Beatles


E


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 11, 2007)

Every Little Thing She Does--------------The Police

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 11, 2007)

*Summer´s Almost Gone - The Doors

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 11, 2007)

Emenius sleepus - Green Day


S


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 11, 2007)

SINNER - Judas Priest 

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 11, 2007)

Roamer - Enrique Iglesias


R


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 11, 2007)

Rooms on Fire-------------Stevie

E


----------



## nickyuk (Apr 11, 2007)

Endless Love - Mariah Carey & Luther Vandross

E


----------



## Takera (Apr 11, 2007)

Ever Fallen in Love - Pete Yorn (From Shrek 2 Soundtrack)

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 11, 2007)

*End Of The Night - The Doors

T*


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 12, 2007)

Turn On the Night - KISS

T again


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 12, 2007)

Takin it to the streets---------Doobie Brothers

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 12, 2007)

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 12, 2007)

Gunning down romance - Savage Garden


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 12, 2007)

"Expect The Unexpected" - Control Denied

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 12, 2007)

*Dissident - Pearl Jam

T*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 12, 2007)

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 12, 2007)

The Majesty of the Blues - Wynton Marsalis

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 12, 2007)

She bop - Cyndi Lauper



P


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 12, 2007)

Planets of the Universe-----------Stevie Nicks

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 12, 2007)

*Easy Ride - The Doors

E (again... hehehehe)*


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 12, 2007)

*East West - Paul Butterfield*

T


----------



## Takera (Apr 12, 2007)

Take a Picture -Filter

E


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 12, 2007)

Exciter - KISS - Judas Priest same song title, different song 

R


----------



## Takera (Apr 12, 2007)

Rocket Man - Elton John

N


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 12, 2007)

Neon Bible - Arcade Fire

E


----------



## Takera (Apr 12, 2007)

Everyday is a Winding Road - Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 13, 2007)

Distant Lover------------Marvin Gaye

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 13, 2007)

*Runnin´Blue - The Doors

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 13, 2007)

Enjoy your day - Alkaline Trio


Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 13, 2007)

*Yes, The Rivers Knows - The Doors

S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 13, 2007)

Southcity Midnight Lady - The Doobie Brothers

Y


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 13, 2007)

*Yellow Moon - The Neville Brothers*

*N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 13, 2007)

No matter what sign you are - Diana Ross & the Supremes


E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 13, 2007)

*Every Little Thing - Beatles

G*


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 14, 2007)

Get Back-------------The Beatles(again)

K


----------



## Ryan (Apr 14, 2007)

"Keep Hope Alive" - The Crystal Method

E


----------



## CreativeDreams (Apr 14, 2007)

Empty Causes-Bad Religion

S


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 14, 2007)

Supercallafragillistic-expialidocious - Mary Poppins

S again


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2007)

Same Ol' - Keller Williams

L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 14, 2007)

*Light My Fire - The Doors

E*


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 14, 2007)

Everlone - The Wildhearts


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 14, 2007)

Empty apartments - Yellowcard

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2007)

Saint of Circumstance - The Grateful Dead

E(ek!)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 14, 2007)

"Easy to be Hard" - Three Dog Night

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2007)

Death and Destruction - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## Suze (Apr 15, 2007)

no one knows- queens of the stone age

F


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 15, 2007)

*Faithfull - Pearl Jam

L*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 15, 2007)

Last Train to Glory - Woody Guthrie

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 15, 2007)

Years from now - Dr Hook


W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2007)

"Where Were You" - Alan Jackson

U


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 15, 2007)

"Unplugged in New York" - Nirvana

K


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 15, 2007)

*Keys To Your Love - Rolling Stones

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 16, 2007)

Expendable youth - Slayer

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2007)

Happy Hour Hero - moe.

O


----------



## Takera (Apr 17, 2007)

Over My Head - The Fray

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 17, 2007)

*Do It - The Doors

T*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 17, 2007)

The Elements Song - Tom Lehrer

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 17, 2007)

*Given To Fly - Pearl Jam

Y*


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 17, 2007)

"You All Everybody" - Drive Shaft (hahaha! yes, I watch waaaay too much 'Lost')

*Y *


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 17, 2007)

*You Make Me Real - The Doors

L*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2007)

Llewellyn - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 17, 2007)

*Newborn Awakening - The Doors

G*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 17, 2007)

Good golly miss molly - Little Richard


Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 17, 2007)

*You Got Me Rocking - Rolling Stones

G*


----------



## Ryan (Apr 17, 2007)

"Gimme Shelter" - Rolling Stones

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2007)

"Red Sails in the Sunset" - Nat King Cole

T


----------



## Ryan (Apr 17, 2007)

"Tarzan Boy" - Baltimora (link included for one of the best 80s songs)

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 17, 2007)

*You can´t always get what You want - Rolling Stones

T*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 17, 2007)

"Till Then" - The Mills Brothers

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

New Paint - Loudon Wainwright III

T


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 18, 2007)

"Tomorrow Never Knows" ~ The Beatles

*~ *S* ~*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

Soundchaser - Yes

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 18, 2007)

*Ride On - AC/DC

N*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 18, 2007)

"Never Gonna Fall In Love Again" - Eric Carmen

N (again)


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 18, 2007)

*No use in crying - Rolling Stones

G*


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 18, 2007)

"Greensleeves" - Traditional, P.D. 

*S*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 18, 2007)

*Street Fighting Man - Rolling Stones

N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 18, 2007)

New York, New York - Ryan Adams


K


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 18, 2007)

*Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

Rice Clients - The Codetalkers

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 18, 2007)

"Susan" - The Buckinghams

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 19, 2007)

*No Quarter - Led Zeppelin

R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2007)

'Round the Wheel - String Cheese Incedent

L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 19, 2007)

*Love Me Two Times - The Doors

S*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 19, 2007)

Shes The One - Robbie Williams

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 19, 2007)

*Everybody Needs Somebody To Love - Rolling Stones

E (again hehehehe!!!)*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2007)

Eep Hour - Jerry Garcia

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 19, 2007)

*Rock Me Baby - Rolling Stones

Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2007)

You've Changed - Stephen Kellogg and the Sixers

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 19, 2007)

*Do It - The Doors

T*


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 19, 2007)

"Pass the Peas" - The JBs 

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 19, 2007)

Silent movie - Natasha Bedingfield

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 19, 2007)

*Easy Ride - The Doors

E (again... hehehehe!!!)*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 19, 2007)

"Eve of Destruction" - Barry McGuire (1965)

N


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2007)

November Rain --- Guns N Roses


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 20, 2007)

"Nightbird" - Stevie Nicks


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't Do It - The Band

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 20, 2007)

"The Night Has a Thousand Eyes" - Bobby Vee (1963)

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 20, 2007)

*Start Me Up - Rolling Stones

P*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 20, 2007)

FA to the Bone said:


> *Start Me Up - Rolling Stones
> 
> P*



Preto Velho- Mestre Barrao
Yay for Capoeira Music!!  

O!


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 20, 2007)

*Out Of Tears - Rolling Stones

S

by the way, do You play capoeira Jon? brazilian love it!!!*


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 20, 2007)

"So Amazing" - Luther Vandross 

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2007)

Glory, Glory - The Byrds

Y


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 20, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Glory, Glory - The Byrds
> 
> Y



Your Guts (I Hate 'Em) - Reel Big Fish

M


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 20, 2007)

*Miss You - Rolling Stones

U*


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 20, 2007)

Up All Night - Suburban Legends

=Divals


----------



## Isa (Apr 20, 2007)

Temptation Serenade - MLWTTKK

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

Electric Guitar - Fluke

R!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

"Remember When" - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## clynn (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice and Lovely - Shaggy feat. Rayvon

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 22, 2007)

New - No Doubt


W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

"Welcome to My World" - Ray Price

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 22, 2007)

Downtown - Petula Clark

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 22, 2007)

*Night Flight - Led Zeppelin

T*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

"Ticks" - Brad Paisley

S


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2007)

September - Earth Wind & Fire

R


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 23, 2007)

Rocket Man - Elton John

N


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 23, 2007)

Namah Shivaya - Krishna Das

A


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 23, 2007)

A - Barenaked Ladies

A again, I think... LoL


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 23, 2007)

A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procul Harum

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 23, 2007)

Eyes of a criminal - Chrimera


L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 23, 2007)

*Let´s Spend The Night Together - Rolling Stones

R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2007)

Red Hot Women and Ice Cold Beer - New Riders of the Purple Sage

R


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 23, 2007)

"Rocks" - Aerosmith

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2007)

Songs About Rain - Gary Allan

N


----------



## Isa (Apr 24, 2007)

Need Your Loving Tonight - Queen

T


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 24, 2007)

Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield

S


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 24, 2007)

Still Alive - Leslie Fish

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*Empty Heart - Rolling Stones

T*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

"Tijuana Taxi" - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass (1966)

I


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*It´s only Rock´n´Roll (but I like it) - Rolling Stones

T*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

"Till The End of Time" - Perry Como

E (again)


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*Every Little Thing - Beatles

G*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

"Go Now!" - The Moody Blues (1965)

W


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*What Is And What Sould Never Be - Led Zeppelin

E*


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 24, 2007)

Everything is Cool - Reel Big Fish

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2007)

Little Miss Bad - New Riders of the Purple Sage

D


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 24, 2007)

Doctor Who On Holiday - Dean Gray

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

"Ya Ya" - Lee Dorsey (1961)

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 24, 2007)

An American Dream - Nitty, Gritty Dirt Band

M


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 24, 2007)

"My, My, My" - Johnny Gill 

Y


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 24, 2007)

You're So Foxy - No Doubt

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*You Shook Me - Led Zeppelin

E*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

"Ebony Eyes" - The Everly Brothers

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*Since I´ve Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin

U*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

"Unchain My Heart" - Ray Charles

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin

G*


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

Grandaddy: Go Progress Chrome

P


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*People Are Strange - The Doors

E*


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 25, 2007)

"Easy" - The Commodores 

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 25, 2007)

*Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin

E*


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 26, 2007)

"Epileptic Strut" - The Freelance Bishops 

T


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2007)

Tenisu No Boifurendo - Freezepop

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 26, 2007)

Ohio - Neil Young

O


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 26, 2007)

*Out of Control - Rolling Stones

L*


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 26, 2007)

Love Minus Zero/No Limit - Bob Dylan

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 26, 2007)

"Tell It To The Rain" - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons (1966)

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nothin' On But The Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 27, 2007)

*Out On The Tiles - Led Zeppelin

S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 27, 2007)

Silver & Gold - Quicksilver Messenger Service

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 27, 2007)

*Dazed And Confused - Led Zeppelin

D (again hehehehe!!!)*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't look back in anger - Oasis


R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 28, 2007)

*Roadhouse Blues - The Doors

S*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 28, 2007)

Someone else's baby - Adam Faith


Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 28, 2007)

"Young Girl" - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap (1968)

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 28, 2007)

Legs of Bees - The Fruit Bats

S


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2007)

"Shoot To Thrill" - AC/DC

L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 29, 2007)

"La La Means I Love You" - The Delfonics

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 29, 2007)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## clynn (Apr 29, 2007)

Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 30, 2007)

*You Can't Catch Me - Rolling Stones

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 30, 2007)

Everything turns grey - Lagwagon


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2007)

You And I Will Meet Again - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


N!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 30, 2007)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Party With Marty - Mushroom

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 2, 2007)

You could be happy - snow patrol

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 2, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Party With Marty - Mushroom
> 
> Y



i dont recall making any recordings  lol


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 2, 2007)

*You Really Got A Hold On Me - Beatles

E*


----------



## Ruke (May 2, 2007)

Black Sabbath - Electric Funeral

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Land of the Navajo - Old & in the Way

O


----------



## PhillyFA (May 2, 2007)

Only A Pawn In Their Game - Bob Dylan

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 2, 2007)

Early Mornin' Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 3, 2007)

*Now I've Got A Witness - Rolling Stones

S*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Shake The Disease - Depeche Mode

E...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 3, 2007)

Everyday People - Sly & the Family Stone

E


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 3, 2007)

*Everybody´s Trying To Be My Baby - Beatles

Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

You're My Everything - Miles Davis

G


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Groovy Feeling - Fluke


Gagain...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

Gary's Notebook - Lee Morgan

K


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2007)

Halloooo evveryboddyie.....long time not been here........

Killing me alive - Bob Dylan

E a gain


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 4, 2007)

Exactly Like You - John Coltrane

U


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 4, 2007)

"Unchain My Heart" - Ray Charles

T


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Tosh - Fluke


H


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 5, 2007)

*Hold Me Tight - Beatles

T*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 5, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Unchain My Heart" - Ray Charles
> 
> T



Ah, ah, ah...

What year?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 5, 2007)

Take it Back - Zyrah's Orange

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 5, 2007)

"Kind of a Drag" - The Buckinghams (1966)

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 5, 2007)

God's Own Drunk - Jimmy Buffet

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

Kiss Me in the Dark - Randy Rogers Band

K - again!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 5, 2007)

Kiss Me in the Car - John Berry

R!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

Red High Heels - Kelly Pickler

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 6, 2007)

Space Cowboy - Steve Miller

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

"You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like That" - Toby Keith

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 6, 2007)

"The Impossible Dream" - Jack Jones (1965)

M


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

Maneater- Hall and Oates 

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

Redneck Yacht Club - Craig Morgan


B


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 6, 2007)

Boogie Wonderland - Earth Wind and Fire

D


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

Dream Police- Cheap Trick


----------



## Ryan (May 7, 2007)

"Everybody Wants To Rule The World" - Tears For Fears

D


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Dream On - Depeche Mode

N


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

Not gonna Cry-Corey Smith

*L*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 7, 2007)

Living In America - Aztec Two-Step

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 7, 2007)

*Ask Me Why - Beatles

E*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

If my eyes are right, this should be a "Y"... so...

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

Now we have an "E"...


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 7, 2007)

*Esteemed TIMBERWOLF... You´re right... I wrote the wrong letter...

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

You're welcome...

New Life - Depeche Mode


E again...


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 7, 2007)

*Erase, Rewind - Cardigans

D*


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

Don't Waste Your Heart-*The Dixie Chicks*


*U*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 7, 2007)

Actually, it's T.

"The Gypsy Cried" - Lou Christie (1962)

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 7, 2007)

Dire Wolf - Grateful Dead

F


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 7, 2007)

"Fly Me To The Moon" - Tony Bennett

N


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2007)

Never Let Me Down Again - Depeche Mode


Nagain...


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2007)

Nothing Was Delivered - The Byrds

D


----------



## PhillyFA (May 8, 2007)

Delivering the Goods - Judas Priest

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2007)

Silly Girl - The Rascals

L


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 8, 2007)

*Lady Jane - Rolling Stones

E*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 8, 2007)

Eye In The Sky - Alan Parsons Project

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 8, 2007)

*You Can´t Do That - The Beatles

T*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 8, 2007)

Talk Talk - Talk Talk

K


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 8, 2007)

*King Nothing - Metallica

G*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2007)

Garden Party - Ricky Nelson

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 8, 2007)

You And The Clouds Will Still Be Beautiful - XTC

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2007)

"Life Ain't Always Beautiful" - Gary Allan

L - again


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 8, 2007)

Lightening Strikes - Blotto

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

"Stupid Boy" - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## boogiebomb (May 9, 2007)

"Your Congratulations" - Alanis Morissette


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

Script for a Jester's Tear - Marillion

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 9, 2007)

"Reach Out in The Darkness" - Friend & Lover (1968)

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 9, 2007)

*She Said She Said - The Beatles

D*


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 9, 2007)

Don't Look Back - Boston

(this one's for you, JoyJoy  )

K


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 9, 2007)

*Kansas City: Hey-Hey-Hey-Hey! - The Beatles

Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 9, 2007)

You Turn Me On I'm A Radio - Joni Mitchell

O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

our lips are sealed - the gogo's/fun boy three

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Dreamweaver - Gary Wright

R


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Rock The House - Gorillaz

E... again


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Everywhere - Tim McGraw

E - love that letter!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

Experiment IV - Kate Bush

V


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Vicious Games - Yello

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

samskeyti - sigur rós

I


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

If You Leave - OMD

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

Electricity - OMD

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 9, 2007)

*You´ve Got To Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles

Y*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 9, 2007)

YYZ - Rush

Z


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 9, 2007)

*Zombie - Cranberries

E*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 9, 2007)

Every grain of sand - Bob Dylan

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 9, 2007)

DAWN: Dawn Is A Feeling - The Moody Blues

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Georgia - Ray Charles

A


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Absurd - Fluke


D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2007)

Desire Walks On - Heart

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 10, 2007)

Nightmare of Percussion - Strawberry Alarm Clock

N again


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

North To Alaska - Johnny Horton

A


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Around My Heart - Sandra


T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2007)

They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa! - Dr Demento

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

"Anyway" - Martina McBride

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 10, 2007)

*You Can Make It If You Try - Rolling Stones

Y*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2007)

You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth - Meat Loaf

H


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 10, 2007)

*Honky Tonk Women - Rolling Stones

N*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2007)

Night Boat To Cairo - Madness

O


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 10, 2007)

*Oh No, Not You Again - Rolling Stones

N*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 10, 2007)

National Express - Divine Comedy

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

She's Everything - Brad Paisley

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 10, 2007)

"Going Out Of My Head" - Little Anthony & The Imperials (1964)

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2007)

Dog Eat Dog - Joni Mitchell

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 11, 2007)

"Gloria" - Shadows of Knight (1965)

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 11, 2007)

*Angie - Rolling Stones

E*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 11, 2007)

Experiment In Terror - Henry Mancini

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Return to Sender - Elvis Presley

R - again! hehe!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 11, 2007)

Rock Lobster - The B52's

R -


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Rockin' With the Rhythm of the Rain - The Judds

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 12, 2007)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley


P


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

Pi - Kate Bush

I


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

It's Your World - Jason Allen

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

Daniel - Elton John

L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

Lily on the Beach - Tangerine Dream

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Ticks - Brad Paisley


S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 12, 2007)

"Gloria" - Laura Brannigan

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Lily on the Beach - Tangerine Dream
> 
> H



High Time - The Grateful Dead

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 12, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Gloria" - Laura Brannigan
> 
> A



Assholes on Parade - Timbuk3

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

Echo Beach - Martha & The Muffins

H


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Hold On My Heart - Genesis


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Texas Angel - Honeybrowne

L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

Letter From America - The Proclaimers

A


----------



## Mishty (May 12, 2007)

Alright-John Legend

*T*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 12, 2007)

Teenage Kicks - The Undertones

S


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Shake The Disease - Depeche Mode

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 13, 2007)

Etienne - Gueush Patti

E


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode


S!


"Everything counts in large amounts..."


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 13, 2007)

Several species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict - Pink Floyd



T


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Tiger Dust - Yello


T... again? Heh.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 13, 2007)

Tell Me Why - Wynonna :wubu: 

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

You Keep On Moving - Deep Purple


G


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys


S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 13, 2007)

Seveteen - Ladytron

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Nothing on but the Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 13, 2007)

Once In A Lifetime - Talking Heads

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

"Every Second, Every Minute" - Colin Raye

E - again


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Stand - Rascal Flatts


D


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Dream On - Depeche Mode


N... Ni?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon


R


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Riding The Dragon - Dancewolf


N

(Though I have to admit that this is a song to come...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Next to You Next to Me - Richochette

E - uh oh!


----------



## fatcharlie (May 13, 2007)

Emmett Till (The death of) - Bob Dylan (I'm a theating Sweed )

L


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 13, 2007)

*Love Me Do - The Beatles

O*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters

K


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

Kravel - Bjork


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 14, 2007)

Last trip - Kasabian

P


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 14, 2007)

Pull Out The Pin - Kate Bush

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 14, 2007)

Naked, If I Want To - Moby Grape

O


----------



## fatcharlie (May 14, 2007)

Oxford town - Bob Dylan

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 14, 2007)

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues

N


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues
> 
> N



Love that song and my wife really loves the poem at the end of the song.

Numb --- Linkin Park


*B*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 14, 2007)

Burghammer Hill - Machinae Supremacy

*L*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Love that song and my wife really loves the poem at the end of the song.
> 
> Numb --- Linkin Park
> 
> ...



Breathe deep, the gathering gloom...

L= Lazy Lightnin' - Kingfish

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 15, 2007)

Nemo - Nightwish

O


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 15, 2007)

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - Beatles

*A*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 15, 2007)

An Eala Bhan (The White Swan) - Capercaillie

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 15, 2007)

Neverland - Annihilator


D


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 15, 2007)

*Do You Want To Know A Secret - The Beatles

T*


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 15, 2007)

Tuesday's gone - Lynard skynard


E


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 15, 2007)

*Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.

S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2007)

Sex Kills - Joni Mitchell

S


----------



## fatcharlie (May 15, 2007)

Stealin' - Bob Dylan

N


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 15, 2007)

Nights On Broadway - Bee Gees

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (May 15, 2007)

You ain't going nowhere - Bob Dylan
(Not even to Broadway  )

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2007)

Echoes - New Riders of the Purple Sage

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 15, 2007)

"Stop! Stop! Stop!" - The Hollies (1966)

P


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 15, 2007)

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix

Eek


----------



## fatcharlie (May 16, 2007)

Enternal circle - Bob Dylan (I think I have used this before but in some way this is enternal circles is'nt it ?

E


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode

S

(I know I used it before, it's even on this page... )


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 16, 2007)

Summer Night City - ABBA

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (May 16, 2007)

If you like Swedish music I will give you a good one and no ABBA crap 

Ynglingen (Youngster) by Dan Berglund

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 17, 2007)

Newgrange - Clannad

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 17, 2007)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 17, 2007)

Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 18, 2007)

*No Reply - The Beatles

(I´m not kidding... it´s in "Beatles For Sale" Album... hehehehe)

Y*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 18, 2007)

Ya Mama - Fatboy Slim

A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 18, 2007)

"All Along the Watchtower" - Jimi Hendrix

R


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Re-Hash - Gorillaz

H!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 18, 2007)

"Hello, I Love You" - The Doors

U


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 18, 2007)

Under The Gun - Sisters Of Mercy

N


----------



## fatcharlie (May 18, 2007)

Nothing else matters - Metallica

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2007)

Saturday Night at the World - Mason Williams

D


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 18, 2007)

Dream Police - Cheap Trick

E


----------



## Esme (May 18, 2007)

Even Flow- Pearl Jam

W


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 18, 2007)

"What Becomes of the Broken-Hearted?" - Jimmy Ruffin (1966)

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 18, 2007)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 19, 2007)

*Roll Over Beethoven - The Beatles

N*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy


Y?


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 19, 2007)

Y2K - Cozy Sheridan

K


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 19, 2007)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 19, 2007)

Umbilical - The Radiators

L


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 19, 2007)

Lily The Pink - Scaffold

Oh for some Medicinal Compound

dX


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 19, 2007)

Keep On Movin - Soul II Soul

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 19, 2007)

Now That I Know - Devendra Banhart

W


----------



## fatcharlie (May 19, 2007)

With God on our side - Bob Dylan. 
Could have been written today because of US intervention and occupation of Iraq.


E (sorry)


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 19, 2007)

Everybody's got something to hide except me and my monkey - The Beatles

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 19, 2007)

Young Men Grow Older - Richie Havens

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2007)

Rainy Day People - Gordon Lightfoot

E -


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 20, 2007)

Eeyore - Slipknot ('scuse me while my mind boggles)

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 20, 2007)

"Wendy" - The Beach Boys

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Eeyore - Slipknot ('scuse me while my mind boggles)
> 
> E





Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Wendy" - The Beach Boys
> 
> Y


 Hmmm - how do we fix this?
Elvira - Alabama

A

or...

Yesterday - The Beatles

Y -  

The next person can take their pick!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 20, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hmmm - how do we fix this?
> Elvira - Alabama
> 
> A
> ...



Alabama Getaway - Grateful Dead

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney


O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 20, 2007)

Oldest Swinger In Town - Fred Wenlock

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

Nashville Cats - The Lovin Spoonful

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 20, 2007)

"South of the Border" - Frank Sinatra

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

Reelin' in the Years - Steely Dan

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 21, 2007)

*Sparks Will Fly - Rolling Stones

Y*


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

Youth Against Fascism - Sonic Youth



M


----------



## Mishty (May 21, 2007)

_Mrs.Jesus_ - Tori Amos
*S*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Strangelove - Depeche Mode


 E!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 21, 2007)

Exile On Princes Street - Marillion


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 21, 2007)

*Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones

*


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam


W


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 21, 2007)

*Wild Horses - Rolling Stones

S*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 21, 2007)

She Is My Sin - Nightwish

N


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 21, 2007)

No Way Out: Stone Temple Pilots

T


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

Tears Of A Clown - Smokey Robinson and The Miracles



N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2007)

Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night

N - again!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 22, 2007)

Nancy Boy - Placebo

Y


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 22, 2007)

You Make Loving Fun - Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 22, 2007)

Nashville Cats - The Lovin' Spoonful

S


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 22, 2007)

Sugar Magnolia - The Grateful Dead

A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 22, 2007)

"Angel Baby" - Rosie & The Originals

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2007)

Ya'll Come Back Saloon - Oak Ridge Boys

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 23, 2007)

Nothing To Do - The Electric Flag

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

One Day You Will - Martina McBride

L


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Land Of Confusion - Genesis


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Never Knew Lonely - Vince Gill

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 23, 2007)

(I Wanna Be) Your Underwear  - Bryan Adams

R


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2007)

Run On - Moby


N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 23, 2007)

Numb - Portishead

B


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 23, 2007)

*Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones

R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 23, 2007)

Rebula - moe.

A


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 23, 2007)

Alpha Beta Gaga - Air

A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 23, 2007)

"And The Angels Sing" - Benny Goodman

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Gloria - Laura Branigan

A


----------



## witchysbbw (May 23, 2007)

Addicted - Kelly Clarkson

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Daddy Won't Sell The Farm - Montgomery/Gentry

M


----------



## witchysbbw (May 23, 2007)

My Style - Black Eyed Peas

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Evergreen - Kenny Rogers

N


----------



## witchysbbw (May 23, 2007)

Never Let Go - Josh Groban

O


----------



## Koldun (May 23, 2007)

Orinoco Flow - Enya

X


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

X?  huh? :huh: How about W? hehehe.

Wonderwall - Oasis


L


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 24, 2007)

Lady Love - Quicksilver Messenger Service

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 24, 2007)

*Everlong - Foo Fighters

G*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 24, 2007)

Good Lovin' - The Rascals

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2007)

"No, Not Much" - The Four Lads (1955)

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 24, 2007)

Henry - New Riders of the Purple Sage

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 24, 2007)

"Young Girl" - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap (1968)

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 25, 2007)

Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress) - The Hollies

N or S


----------



## witchysbbw (May 25, 2007)

Super Fly - Curtis Mayfield

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 25, 2007)

"Year of the Cat" - Al Stewart (1976)

T


----------



## witchysbbw (May 25, 2007)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 25, 2007)

"Early In The Morning" - Vanity Fair (1970 - the first song to come on the car radio after I got my driver's license in January of '70)

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 25, 2007)

Good Shepherd - Jefferson Airplane

D


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2007)

Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes - Paul Simon



S


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 26, 2007)

Smoke Rings In The Dark - Gary Allan

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 26, 2007)

"Karma Chamelion" - Culture Club

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 26, 2007)

*Nobody Is Home - Deep Purple

E*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 26, 2007)

"End of the World" - Skeeter Davis (1963)

D


----------



## Mishty (May 26, 2007)

Dahlonega - Corey Smith

*A*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 26, 2007)

A Small Package Of Value Will Come To You, Shortly - Jefferson Airplane

Y


----------



## witchysbbw (May 26, 2007)

You Can't Make A Heart Love Somebody - George Strait

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2007)

Yellow Rose of Texas - Bob Wills

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 27, 2007)

Sixteen Tracks - Nitty, Gritty Dirt Band

S


----------



## diggers1917 (May 27, 2007)

So. Central Rain - REM

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 27, 2007)

"No Milk Today" - Herman's Hermits (1966)

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 27, 2007)

*You shook me all night long - AC/DC

G*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 27, 2007)

"Gina" - Johnny Mathis (1963)

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 27, 2007)

*Anybody Seen My Baby? - Rolling Stones

Y*


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 27, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles


Y


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 27, 2007)

You Really Got Me - Kinks

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2007)

Eep Hour - Jerry Garcia

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 28, 2007)

*Rock´n´Roll Singer - AC/DC

R (again... hehehehe)*


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2007)

Round and Round - Ratt

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 28, 2007)

*Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC

P*


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 28, 2007)

Perpetual Change - Yes

E


----------



## diggers1917 (May 28, 2007)

Eleanor Put Your Boots On - Franz Ferdinand

N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 28, 2007)

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 28, 2007)

*You Ain't Got a Hold on Me - AC/DC

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 28, 2007)

Eyeless - Slipknot

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 28, 2007)

*Shoot to Thrill - AC/DC

L*


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 28, 2007)

Latchkey kid - Gabrielle


D


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 28, 2007)

*Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC

G*


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 28, 2007)

Good golly miss molly - Little Richard


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2007)

You Want A Stranger - George Strait

R


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2007)

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


N


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2007)

November Has Come - Gorillaz

E


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode

E...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 29, 2007)

Exterminate - Snap

E....


----------



## mottiemushroom (May 29, 2007)

Everyone - Adema


E again


----------



## fatcharlie (May 29, 2007)

Ekorrn satt i granen - Trad.   

N



Traditional Swedish song for kids "The squirrel sat in the pinetree"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy


Y?


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2007)

You're In Love - Ratt

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 29, 2007)

Eight Miles High - The Byrds

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2007)

Holy Water - Big & Rich

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 30, 2007)

"Rockin' Pneumonia" - Johnny Rivers (1973)

A


----------



## diggers1917 (May 30, 2007)

All Revved Up With No Place To Go - Meatloaf

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 30, 2007)

Orgasmatron - Spacefish

N


----------



## PhillyFA (May 30, 2007)

Never Say Die - Black Sabbath

E


----------



## Surlysomething (May 30, 2007)

Easy Silence-Dixie Chicks



E


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2007)

Every Mile A Memory - Dierks Bentley

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 31, 2007)

"You're Nobody 'Till Somebody Loves You" - Dean Martin

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

Unbroken - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

Now is the Month of Maying - Thomas Morley

G

(unless we are not allowed to use baroque music, in which case ignore me)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 31, 2007)

You can use any type of music you want.

"Great Balls of Fire" - Jerry Lee Lewis (1958)

E (again)


----------



## PhillyFA (May 31, 2007)

Every Grain of Sand - Bob Dylan

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 31, 2007)

Daddy Cool - Boney M/Placebo

L


----------



## diggers1917 (May 31, 2007)

Leaving New York - REM

K


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 31, 2007)

King Of The Mountain - Kate Bush

n


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2007)

Never Kill Another Man - Steve Miller

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N - again!


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 31, 2007)

New York Telephone Conversation - Lou Reed

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N!


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2007)

Nervous Breakthrough - Luscious Jackson


H


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

Happy Girl - Martina McBride

L


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2007)

Lost In Emotion - Lisa Lisa And The Cult Jam


back to 'N' :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

Never Knew Lonely - Vince Gill

Y


----------



## witchysbbw (Jun 1, 2007)

Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 1, 2007)

The Drugs Don't Work - The Verve

K


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 1, 2007)

Knock Three Times--------------Tony Orlando and Dawn

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2007)

Surrey with the Fringe on Top - Miles Davis version

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2007)

Supersonic - Salt And Peppa


C


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 2, 2007)

Coinleach Ghlas An Fhomair - Clannad

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 2, 2007)

*Riff Raff - AC/DC

F*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2007)

Flight Of The Goblin - Dancewolf

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2007)

Nogo - Delta Nove

O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

On The Air - Peter Gabriel

R


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 2, 2007)

Radio Free Europe - REM

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 2, 2007)

Everytime - Pennywise


E


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 2, 2007)

Everything's Not Lost - Coldplay

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

"This is the greatest and best song in the world"

Tribute - Tenacious D

E


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 2, 2007)

Evil and a Heathen - Franz Ferdinand

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2007)

diggers1917 said:


> Evil and a Heathen - Franz Ferdinand
> 
> N



Nomini - Keller Williams

I


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

I Like It I Love It - Tim McGraw

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 2, 2007)

The Sun is Burning - Simon&Garfunkle

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Georgia Rain - Trisha Yearwood


N


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 3, 2007)

Novocaine Rhapsody - Dean Gray

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 3, 2007)

You've got to belong to it - Pantera


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Told You So - Keith Urban

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 3, 2007)

Orange Blossom Special - Traditional

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Lucky Man - Montgomery Gentry

N


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 4, 2007)

November Rain - Guns'n'Roses

N:doh:


----------



## Lorna (Jun 4, 2007)

Nellie the elephant - by well .. that person!


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thomas the Rhymer - Steeleye Span

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 4, 2007)

"Rhythm Of The Rain" - The Cascades (1962)

N


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 4, 2007)

November Rain by DoCo

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2007)

Nobody Knows You
(When You're Down and Out) - Tim Hardin

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thunderstruck - AC/DC

K*


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 4, 2007)

Kissing You Goodbye - Dust Rhinos

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 4, 2007)

Early Morning Grey - Karen Matheson

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 4, 2007)

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 4, 2007)

Eyes of Fate - Incredible String Band

E


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ebeneezer Goode - The Shamen

E


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 5, 2007)

"existential blues" - tom "t-bone" stankus


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 5, 2007)

*Satisfaction - Rolling Stones

N*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 5, 2007)

Nothing compares to U - Sinead O'Conner

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 5, 2007)

Uncle John's Band - Grateful Dead

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 5, 2007)

Bo Diddley - Tim Hardin

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 5, 2007)

*You Can´t Do That - The Beatles

T*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 5, 2007)

Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't Make Promises You Can't Keep - Tim Hardin

P


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 5, 2007)

*P.S. I Love You - The Beatles

U*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2007)

Unbroken Chain - Grateful Dead

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nothin' On But the Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 6, 2007)

Ohayo - Cotton Club

I

=Divals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Out Of Control - Dancewolf


L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 6, 2007)

*Love Is Strong - Rolling Stones

G*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 6, 2007)

"Gigi - Maurice Chevalier.

I


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 6, 2007)

*It's Only Rock & Roll (But I Like It) - Rolling Stones

T (I guess... hehehehe)*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2007)

Too Much Fun - Daryle Singletary

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 6, 2007)

"No Sugar Tonight" - The Guess Who

T


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 6, 2007)

The Word of God - Echo's Children

D

=Divals


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac

P


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 6, 2007)

Prove It All Night - Bruce Springsteen

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 6, 2007)

*Tumbling Dice - Rolling Stones

E*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 6, 2007)

Europe Endless - Kraftwerk

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 6, 2007)

*Strange Kind Of Woman - Deep Purple

N*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nature Boy - Nat King Cole's version

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 6, 2007)

*You Can't Catch Me - Rolling Stones

E*


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 6, 2007)

Everything Is Broken - Bob Dylan

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 7, 2007)

*Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) - The Beatles

N (again... hehehehe)*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2007)

Namibia - John Coltrane

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 7, 2007)

A night to remember - Cyndi Lauper


R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2007)

Reason To Believe - Tim Hardin

E


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 7, 2007)

Even The Losers - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 7, 2007)

So You Want To Be A Rock 'N' Roll Star - The Byrds

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 8, 2007)

*Rock And Roll Music - The Beatles

C*


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 8, 2007)

Crimson and Crystal - Julia Ecklar

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2007)

Lover of the Bayou - The Byrds

U


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 8, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Lover of the Bayou - The Byrds
> 
> U



"Under The Boardwalk" - The Drifters

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2007)

Killing Me - Aztec Two-Step

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 8, 2007)

Evangeline - Cocteau Twins

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 8, 2007)

Exist to exit - Arch Enemy


T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 8, 2007)

Tnt - Ac/dc

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 8, 2007)

Take It To The Limit - The Eagles\

T - again!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2007)

Turnaround - Nirvana


D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 9, 2007)

"Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying" - Gerry & The Pacemakers (1964)

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2007)

Good Times 'Round the Bend - String Cheese Incedent

D


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 9, 2007)

Driving In My Car - Madness

R

(It's not quite a Jaguar)


----------



## Esme (Jun 9, 2007)

Red Rain- Peter Gabriel

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 9, 2007)

Never Too Far - Tim Hardin

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 9, 2007)

Runaround Sue - Dion

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2007)

Evil Woman - Electric Light Orchestra

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 10, 2007)

*Nobody's Child - The Beatles

D*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't Make Promises - Tim Hardin

S


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 10, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Don't Make Promises - Tim Hardin
> 
> S



Shoulda Woulda Coulda - Beverley Knight (the song rocks!)


CeCe xx


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 10, 2007)

Anti hero - God Forbid

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ol' Country - Mark Chesnutt

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 10, 2007)

You Can Bring Your Dog - Tori Amos

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2007)

God Only Knows - Cooder Graw

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 10, 2007)

Sit On My Face - Monty Python

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 11, 2007)

"Easter Parade" - Judy Garland

E (again)

Hey - we just broke 1,800 with the SECOND thread! WOO-HOO!!!!!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 11, 2007)

Everybody's Trying To Be My Baby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 11, 2007)

*Yer Blues - The Beatles

S*


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 11, 2007)

"Soon" by My Bloody Valentine


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 11, 2007)

*Not A Second Time - The Beatles

E*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2007)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

T


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 11, 2007)

Train to São Paulo - Philip Glass

O


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2007)

Over You - Laura Branigan

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 11, 2007)

You Upset the Grace of Living When You Lie - Tim Hardin

E


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 11, 2007)

EBAY - Wierd Al Yankovic

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 11, 2007)

You Know What You Could Be - The Incredible String Band

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 11, 2007)

*Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles

Y*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 11, 2007)

You're sixteen - Johnny Burnette


N


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 11, 2007)

New Years Day - U2

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 11, 2007)

"Young Blood" - The Coasters

D


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 11, 2007)

"Dong work for Yuda" by Frank Zappa


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 11, 2007)

*A Beginning - The Beatles

G*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 11, 2007)

Gently Tender - The Incredible String Band

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 11, 2007)

*Rain - The Beatles

N*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2007)

New Kid In Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 12, 2007)

*Not Guilty - The Beatles

Y*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2007)

Year of the Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 12, 2007)

Take it easy - Eagles

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 12, 2007)

*Yes It Is - The Beatles

S*


----------



## Esme (Jun 12, 2007)

Sara- Fleetwood Mac

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 12, 2007)

*A Day In The Life - The Beatles

E*


----------



## witchysbbw (Jun 12, 2007)

Earth Angel - Penguins

L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 12, 2007)

*Lady Madonna - The Beatles

A*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 12, 2007)

Agnus Dei - Samuel Barber

I


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm Walking Backwards for Christmas - Spike Milligan/The Goons

S


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 12, 2007)

" Stengah" by Meshuggah


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hotel California - The Eagles

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 13, 2007)

Assholes On Parade - Timbuk3

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 13, 2007)

"Even Now" - Barry Manilow

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2007)

What Was I Thinkin' - Dierks Bentley

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 13, 2007)

*Nothin' Shakin' - The Beatles

N (again... hehehehe)*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 13, 2007)

New Pipe Order - Tartan Amoebas

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 13, 2007)

*Real Love - The Beatles

E*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 13, 2007)

Enemy - Pennywise


Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 13, 2007)

"You're My Everything" - The Temptations

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2007)

Greenfields - Gary Allan

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 14, 2007)

*Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles

R*


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 14, 2007)

Rock & Roll All Nite - KISS

E (seems like E comes up quite a bit in this game)


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 14, 2007)

*Eclipse - Pink Floyd

*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2007)

Everything I Wanted - The Bangles

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dig It - The Beatles

T*


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 14, 2007)

Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 14, 2007)

*Saint of Me - Rolling Stones*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 14, 2007)

Enlightened by the cold - Shadows Fall


D


----------



## Esme (Jun 14, 2007)

Diggin in the Dirt- Peter Gabriel

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 14, 2007)

The times they are a-changin´ - Bob dylan

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 14, 2007)

*Get Back - The Beatles

K*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 14, 2007)

Karn Evil 9 - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

9 or Nine (that'll make it more interesting!)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 14, 2007)

"96 Tears" - ? and the Mysterians (1966)

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2007)

Seven Bridges Road - The Eagles

D


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 15, 2007)

Don't Stand So Close to Me...The Police.

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 15, 2007)

*Echoes - Pink Floyd

S*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 15, 2007)

"Sweet City Woman" - The Stampeders (1972)

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 15, 2007)

*Nothin' Shakin' - The Beatles

N (again hehehehe!!!)*


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 15, 2007)

Prison Sex-Tool


X


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 15, 2007)

oops...I was looking at the wrong page


but I dare you to do the X!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 15, 2007)

I had to sorta cheat and go to Leo's Lyrics (http://www.leoslyrics.com/) to find a song strarting with "X". But I found several pages worth, from which I picked the following:

"Xerox Christmas Letter" - Ray Stevens 

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 15, 2007)

Revolution 9 - The Beatles

9


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 15, 2007)

99 red balloons

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 15, 2007)

"So Young" - The Students

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones

R*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 16, 2007)

"Red Rubber Ball" - The Cyrkle (1966)

L


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 16, 2007)

"Let's Go Get Stoned" - Ray Charles 

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't Leave Her Lonely Too Long - Gary Allan


G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2007)

Gorilla, You're A Desperado - Warren Zevon

O


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 16, 2007)

One Of These Days - Pink Floyd


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 16, 2007)

Shift My Step - Strangefolk

P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 17, 2007)

Please forgive me - David Gray

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2007)

"England Swings" - Roger Miller (1965)

S

(For those who never heard this song, here are the lyrics.)



> *England Swings*
> Roger Miller
> 
> England swings like a pendulum do,
> ...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 17, 2007)

Shilo - Neil Diamond

O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2007)

"Oh, Happy Day" - The Edwin Hawkins Singers (1970)

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 18, 2007)

*Yesterday - The Beatles

Y (again... hehehehehe)*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2007)

You Don't Know What Love Is - Lonestar

S


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 18, 2007)

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 18, 2007)

LDZ - Psychadelic Breakfast

Z


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 18, 2007)

*Zombie - Cranberries

E*


----------



## witchysbbw (Jun 18, 2007)

Escape - Enrique Igleasias

E


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2007)

Even Now- Barry Manilow

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wild Angels - Martina McBride

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2007)

Stretch Your Rubber Band - The Meters

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2007)

"Donna The Prima Donna" - Dion (1963)

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 19, 2007)

Affirmation - Savage Garden


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2007)

"Nashville Cats" - The Lovin' Spoonful (1966)

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 19, 2007)

Senor' (Tales of Yankee Power) - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2007)

Real Good Man - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 20, 2007)

never gonna give you up - Rick astley  


P


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 20, 2007)

*Please Mr. Postman - Beatles

N*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 20, 2007)

Nevermind - Nirvana


D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Dream On - Depeche Mode

N!


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 20, 2007)

*New Machine - Pink Floyd

E*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 20, 2007)

E Luxo So - Stan Getz/Charlie Byrd

O


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 20, 2007)

One Step Beyond - Madness

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreaming - OMD

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2007)

Gone Crazy - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 21, 2007)

You are the one - A-HA

E


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 21, 2007)

Every breath you take - The Police

E....


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 21, 2007)

Elergy - Machine Head

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2007)

You Can be Saved - Yes

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't cha - Pussycat dolls 

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 21, 2007)

*All You Need Is Love - Beatles

E*


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 21, 2007)

Everything Sucks - Reel Big Fish

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 21, 2007)

*Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones

L*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2007)

"Little Wing" - Jimmy Hendrix 

*G*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 21, 2007)

*Good Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin

S*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 21, 2007)

sisters of Avalon - Cyndi Lauper


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 22, 2007)

Nights Are Forever Without You - England Dan and John Ford Coley


U


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 22, 2007)

*Us and Them - Pink Floyd

M*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 22, 2007)

My Heart Is Lost To You - Brooks & Dunn

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 22, 2007)

Unforgetable - Nat King Cole

E


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 22, 2007)

Exciter - There are 2 different songs with this name. One by KISS, one by Judas Priest.

R


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 22, 2007)

Release The Pressure - Leftfield

E


----------



## Isa (Jun 22, 2007)

Everybody, Everybody - Black Box

Y


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

You'll never walk alone - Gerry and the pacemakers

E -


----------



## cammy (Jun 22, 2007)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Y


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 22, 2007)

You to me are everything - The real thing

G -


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2007)

Goody Goody Gumdrops - 1910 Fruitgum Co.

S


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2007)

Solsbury Hill- Peter Gabriel

L


----------



## Isa (Jun 24, 2007)

Let's Commit Adultery - Candye Kane

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 24, 2007)

Your still the one - Shania Twain

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 24, 2007)

Exit the meek - NoFX


K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 24, 2007)

Kent the Zen Master - Hypnotic Clambake

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 24, 2007)

"Reelin' In The Years" - Steely Dan

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 24, 2007)

Shop Around - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2007)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## Isa (Jun 25, 2007)

Relax - Frankie Goes to Hollywood

X


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 25, 2007)

X & Y - Coldplay

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 25, 2007)

Young guns - Wham

S

I am so addicted to this thread


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 25, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Young guns - Wham
> 
> S
> 
> I am so addicted to this thread


Me, too!!  

"Still Waters Run Deep" - The Four Tops

P


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 25, 2007)

*Piggies - Beatles

S*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 25, 2007)

Sex talk on the telephone - T'pau

E


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 25, 2007)

*Empty Spaces - Pink Floyd

S*


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2007)

Shake Your Groove Thing- Peaches and Herb

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 25, 2007)

*Good Day Sunshine - Beatles*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 25, 2007)

Everybody hurts - REM

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 25, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Me, too!!
> 
> "Still Waters Run Deep" - The Four Tops
> 
> P



...and me!!! 

Sha Ba Da Du Ma Ma Ma Ma - Steve Miller

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 25, 2007)

*Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd

L*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 25, 2007)

La Bamba - Richie Valens



A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 25, 2007)

"Along Come Mary" - The Association (1966)

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 25, 2007)

You Were only Dreaming - Bobby Hines

G


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2007)

Games Without Frontiers- Peter Gabriel

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2007)

Sad - Strangefolk

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2007)

Delta Dawn - Tanya Tucker

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 26, 2007)

Never say goodbye - Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 26, 2007)

"Expressway To Your Heart" - The Soul Survivors (1968)

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 26, 2007)

*TNT - AC/DC

T (again... )*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2007)

Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead - Warren Zevon

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't you want me (baby) - The Human League

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 26, 2007)

Whoops I was beaten to it by FA to the bone. so next letter is W or Y.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 26, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Whoops I was beaten to it by FA to the bone. so next letter is W or Y.



*Don´t worry DUBLINDA... I deleted my post... lets continue with "Y"...

Young Lust - Pink Floyd

T*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 26, 2007)

"Tell Laura I Love Her" - Ray Peterson (1961)

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 26, 2007)

*Remember a Day - Pink Floyd



Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 26, 2007)

You and I Have Memories, Longer Than the Road That Stretches out Ahead! - Mushroom

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 26, 2007)

"Darling Be Home Soon" -The Lovin' Spoonful (1966)

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## heavymetalgirl (Jun 27, 2007)

No more sorrow- Linkin Park

W


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 27, 2007)

Will you fall for me - Delta Goodrem

E


Thankyou FA to the bone, you truly are a sweetie :kiss2:


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 27, 2007)

*You´re welcome Dear DUBLINDA

Embryo - Pink Floyd

O*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2007)

On Broadway - The Drifters (Do you know the year, Wayne?)

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 27, 2007)

*Yesterday - The Beatles


Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2007)

You Make Me So (Very Happy) - Blood, Sweat & Tears

Y


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 27, 2007)

"Ya Slippin'" by BDP


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 27, 2007)

New - No doubt

W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 27, 2007)

Walk This Way - Aerosmith

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 27, 2007)

'You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling" - The Righteous Brothers (1965)

G


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2007)

Give Me One Reason- Tracy Chapman

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2007)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam

E


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2007)

Even Flow- Pearl Jam

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2007)

Whatever You Say - Martina McBride

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 28, 2007)

Yazoo Street Scandal - Bob Dylan

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 28, 2007)

Leaving Las Vegas - Sheryl Crow

S


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jun 28, 2007)

Silent Seven - Controller.Controller

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2007)

"No, Not Much" - The Four Lads

H


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 28, 2007)

*Hey Jude - The Beatles


*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 28, 2007)

Endless Love - Lionel Richie

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 28, 2007)

Exile on Main Street - Rolling Stones

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 28, 2007)

*Time Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


 *


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 28, 2007)

Eternal Rest - Avenged Sevenfold


T


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 28, 2007)

The One and Only - Snoop Dogg

"Y"


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 28, 2007)

*You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


G*


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 28, 2007)

"Greed" by Godsmack


----------



## witchysbbw (Jun 28, 2007)

Dang Me - Roger Miller

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2007)

Easy Lover - Phil Collins

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 29, 2007)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

*Let There Be Rock - AC/DC


K*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2007)

Keep Yourself Alive - Queen

E


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 29, 2007)

Enjoy (Further Over The Edge Mix) - Bjork

Y


----------



## curveyme (Jun 29, 2007)

You Don't Always Get What You Wanted (Rolling Stones)


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

*Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


R*


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 29, 2007)

Reverence by DJ Faithless



which makes it 'E'


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 29, 2007)

*Emmaretta - Deep Purple


A*


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 29, 2007)

Assassin - Asian Dub Foundation

That makes it 'N'!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 29, 2007)

"New Kid In Town" - The Eagleas

N (again)


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2007)

Never Gonna Get It - En Vogue

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2007)

"The Night Chicago Died" - Paper Lace (1974)

D

ON EDIT - Whoever responds to this will be making Post #2,000!!!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 30, 2007)

Desolation Valley - Leslie Fish

Y

edit: y halo thar POST 2000!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 30, 2007)

Young Americans - David Bowie

S


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 30, 2007)

Supernaut - "Black Sabbath"

'T' now!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2007)

"Take the A Train" - Duke Ellington

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 30, 2007)

Nocturnal Stumblebutt - Loudon Wainwright III

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2007)

"Tell It Like It Is" - Aaron Neville (1966)

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 30, 2007)

Sweet escape - Gwen Stefani

E


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jun 30, 2007)

"Everyday Struggles" - Notorious B.I.G.

[400 posts! woohoo!]

S


----------



## cammy (Jun 30, 2007)

"Stop! In the Name of Love" - The Supremes


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2007)

"Echo" - The Emotions (1962)

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 30, 2007)

Old & In The Way - Old & In The Way

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

"You'll Never Know" - The Platters (1958)

W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2007)

We Will Rock You - Queen

U


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

"Under The Boardwalk" - The Drifters (1964)

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2007)

Kick in the Head! - New Riders of the Purple Sage

D


----------



## clynn (Jul 1, 2007)

Dying Ain't Much Of A Living - Jon Bon Jovi

G


----------



## cammy (Jul 1, 2007)

"Goin' Downtown" - Joe Jackson


----------



## clynn (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice and Slow - Usher

W


----------



## Esme (Jul 1, 2007)

Watershed- Indigo Girls

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 2, 2007)

Never Trust a Stranger with Your heart - Kim Wilde

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 2, 2007)

*The Jack - AC/DC


K*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 2, 2007)

Keep the Faith - Bon Jovi 

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2007)

Heaven Help the Fool - Bob Weir

L


----------



## cammy (Jul 2, 2007)

"Hailie's Song" - EMINEM 

G


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 2, 2007)

Get Up, Stand Up - Bob Marley

P


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 2, 2007)

Pray - Take That 

Y


----------



## curveyme (Jul 2, 2007)

Passion - Rod Stewart


----------



## curveyme (Jul 2, 2007)

You Were Always on My Mind - Willy Nelson

D

(And you were too quick for me Dublinda, so I had to go again! LOL!)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't stop me now - Queen


W


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 2, 2007)

*When The Music´s Over - The Doors


R*


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 2, 2007)

Rain - The Beatles

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 2, 2007)

*Nobody Home - Pink Floyd



 *


----------



## cammy (Jul 2, 2007)

"Eat It" - Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 2, 2007)

*Twist And Shout - The Beatles



T (again... )*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 2, 2007)

T for Texas - Waylon & Willie (The Outlaws)

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2007)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 3, 2007)

Real Love - Jody Watley

E again


Curveyme - Please accept my sincere apologies on beating you to it, Do I get spanked for beating you???


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 3, 2007)

*Exposition/We Can Work It Out - Deep Purple


T*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2007)

That Summer - Garth Brooks

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 3, 2007)

*Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC


N*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 3, 2007)

Never ever - All Saints

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 3, 2007)

*Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd



L*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 3, 2007)

Louisianna Lady - New Riders of the Purple Sage

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 3, 2007)

*You Ain't Got a Hold on Me - AC/DC


 *


----------



## danny007 (Jul 3, 2007)

Everytime that it Rains - Garth Brooks

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 3, 2007)

Saw Kill River - Devendra Banhart

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 3, 2007)

*Rearviewmirror - Pearl Jam



R*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2007)

"Rockin' Robin" - Bobby Jay 

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 3, 2007)

*New Machine - Pink Floyd



*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2007)

"Easy To Remember" - Billie Holliday

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2007)

Red Ragtop - Tim McGraw

P


----------



## AVAcado (Jul 4, 2007)

Papa's Got a Brand New Bag--James Brown

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2007)

"Ghost Riders In The Sky" - Vaughan Monroe (1949)

Y




> *Ghost Riders in the Sky*
> 
> _Written by Stan Jones_
> 
> ...


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 4, 2007)

Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin

E

P.S. Wayne, I LOVE Johnny Cash's version of GhostRiders In The Sky. CLASSIC


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 4, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin
> 
> E
> 
> P.S. Wayne, I LOVE Johnny Cash's version of GhostRiders In The Sky. CLASSIC



"Eli's Coming" -Three Dog Night

G

(According to Wikipedia, a lot of people recorded ""Ghost Riders" over the years:}



> "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky: A Cowboy Legend" is a country and cowboy-style song. It was written on June 5, 1948 by Stan Jones. A number of versions were also crossover hits on the pop charts in 1949.
> 
> The song is about a cowboy who has a vision of red-eyed, fire-breathing cattle thundering across the sky, being chased by the ghosts of damned cowboys. One warns him that if he does not change his ways he will be doomed to join them, forever "trying to catch the Devil's herd across the endless skies." More than fifty different artists have recorded versions of this classic. Charting versions were recorded by Vaughn Monroe (with orchestra and vocal quartet), by Bing Crosby (with the Ken Darby Singers), and by Johnny Cash. Other contemporary versions were recorded by Peggy Lee (with the Jud Conlon Singers), and by Spike Jones and his City Slickers, with the most recent version of the song being performed by Spiderbait, for the 2007 movie Ghost Rider. Gene Autry sang the song in his 1949 movie, "Riders in the Sky".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riders_in_the_Sky:_A_Cowboy_Legend


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 4, 2007)

*Goodbye Blue Sky - Pink Floyd



Y*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 4, 2007)

You're My Everything - Miles Davis

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2007)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 5, 2007)

Naughty Girls (need love too) Samantha Fox

O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 5, 2007)

"Only The Lonely" - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 5, 2007)

You Make Loving Fun - Fleetwood Mac.

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 5, 2007)

*Night Prowler - AC/DC



R*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2007)

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 5, 2007)

No Regrets - Robbie Williams

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2007)

"Soul Man" - Sam and Dave 

*N*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 5, 2007)

*Night of the Long Knives - AC/DC


S*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 5, 2007)

Saint of Circumstance - Grateful Dead

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2007)

"Everybody's Trying to Be My Baby" - The Beatles 

*Y*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 5, 2007)

*You Won't See Me - The Beatles



 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 6, 2007)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 6, 2007)

Triad - Jefferson Airplane

D


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2007)

Dark Star - Beck


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 6, 2007)

Rubber Bullets - 10cc

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 6, 2007)

*Soldier Of Love - The Beatles



 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 6, 2007)

FA to the Bone said:


> *Soldier Of Love - The Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> *


(Now, cut that out!)

Evil Woman - Electric Light Orchestra

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 6, 2007)

*Not to Touch the Earth - The Doors



H*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 6, 2007)

Hush Little Baby - Traditional (Bobby McFerrin)

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2007)

"Yes! We Have No Bananas" - Frank Silver and Irving Cohn 

*S *


----------



## Esme (Jul 6, 2007)

Save a Horse (Ride a Cowboy) Big & Rich


Your choice E or Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll go with Y because we've had so many Es:

"Yakety Sax" - Boots Randolph, who just passed away (1963)

X


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 6, 2007)

"Xanadu" - Rush

U


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2007)

"Up All Night" - Groove Collective 

*T*


----------



## Roundsmile (Jul 6, 2007)

Techno Cocaine--Benny Benassi

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 6, 2007)

Actually, it's "E".

"Every Beat of My Heart" - Gladys Knight & The Pips

T


----------



## Isa (Jul 7, 2007)

Tears dry on their own - Amy Winehouse

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2007)

Nashville Cats - The Lovin' Spoonful

S


----------



## wistful (Jul 7, 2007)

Stand!-Sly & The Family Stone (where my sig comes from)


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 7, 2007)

You Keep Me Hanging On - Kim Wilde

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 7, 2007)

"No Way to Treat a Lady" - Helen Reddy

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2007)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon

N


----------



## wistful (Jul 7, 2007)

New Mistake-Jellyfish


K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 8, 2007)

Kiss Me In The Dark - Jackson Taylor Band


K - again!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 8, 2007)

"Killing Me Softly" - Roberta Flack (1972)

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 8, 2007)

Your Gold Teeth II - Steely Dan

Thechnically, II is next up but I will settle for H.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 8, 2007)

Helicopter - The Feeling


R


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 8, 2007)

"Rational Gaze" by Meshuggah

E


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

Everybody's Changing - Keane


G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2007)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## wistful (Jul 9, 2007)

Grey Lagoons-Roxy Music

O


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

"O"? I thought it was "S"? :huh: 

no matter.


here ya g*o* ------>

*O*riginal Of The Species - U2


S


----------



## wistful (Jul 9, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> "O"? I thought it was "S"? :huh:
> 
> no matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

wistful said:


> swamptoad said:
> 
> 
> > "O"? I thought it was "S"? :huh:
> ...


----------



## wistful (Jul 9, 2007)

Clementine-Elliott Smith


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 9, 2007)

Early Morning - A-HA

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 9, 2007)

*Goodbye Cruel World - Pink Floyd



D*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 9, 2007)

Dangerzone - Kenny Loggins

E


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 9, 2007)

"Everybody Hurts" by REM

S


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 9, 2007)

Somebody Hates Me - Reel Big Fish

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2007)

Eye Know - De La Soul

W


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2007)

"Where or When"---Peggy Lee


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 9, 2007)

"Nobody Does It Better" - Carly Simon 

R


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2007)

"Revolution" - The Beatles

N


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 9, 2007)

Nobody Home - Pink Floyd

E


----------



## wistful (Jul 9, 2007)

Erotic City-prince

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2007)

You Make Me Feel - Diamond Rio

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 10, 2007)

Let's Go Dancing - Keller Williams

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 10, 2007)

Girl - Destiny's Child

L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 10, 2007)

"Laughter In The Rain" - Neil Sedaka

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 10, 2007)

*Nervous Shakedown - AC/DC



N (again)*


----------



## wistful (Jul 10, 2007)

No more words -Berlin


s


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2007)

"Sensitivity" - Ralph Tresvant 

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 10, 2007)

*Your Possible Pasts - Pink Floyd


S


PS: I guess the game should continue with letter "Y"...*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2007)

"Send A Little Love My Way (Like Always)" - Stephen Bishop

*Y* or *S* ... take your pick


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2007)

Southern Cross - Crosby, Stills & Nash

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 11, 2007)

Say A Prayer - Duran Duran

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 11, 2007)

"Rhythm of the Rain" - The Cascades (1962)

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 11, 2007)

*Nothin' Shakin' - The Beatles



N (again)*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2007)

No Man In His Wrong Heart - Gary Allan

T


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Talk Talk - Talk Talk

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2007)

Take It To The Limit - The Eagles

T


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay I'll try again...

Talk Talk - Talk Talk 

K


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 11, 2007)

Kayleigh - Marillion

H


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 11, 2007)

*Hey Bulldog - The Beatles



G*


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2007)

"Get Back" - John and Paul (Beatles)


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 11, 2007)

*Keep Talking - Pink Floyd



G*


----------



## Esme (Jul 11, 2007)

Gold Dust Woman- Fleetwood Mac

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2007)

"New Attitude" - Patti Labelle 

E


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2007)

"Eli's Coming" - Three Dog Night

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 11, 2007)

*Givin the Dog a Bone - AC/DC



 *


----------



## Esme (Jul 11, 2007)

Eat It- Weird Al

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 12, 2007)

Tell Me Lies - Fleetwood Mac

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 12, 2007)

*Shoot to Thrill - AC/DC



L*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 12, 2007)

Love Bites - Def Lepard

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 12, 2007)

Sage & Spirit - David Nelson Band

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2007)

"Triste" - Antonio Carlos Jobim 

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 12, 2007)

Exhale On Main Street - Native

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2007)

"Textures" - Herbie Hancock 

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 12, 2007)

*Shot Down in Flames - AC/DC



S (again)*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 12, 2007)

"Say No Go" - De La Soul 

O


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 12, 2007)

*Oh! Darling - The Beatles



G*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2007)

Green Tambourine - Lemon Pipers

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2007)

Every Picture Tells A Story - Rod Stewart

Y


----------



## Kareda (Jul 13, 2007)

Y'all Want A Single ~ Korn

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 13, 2007)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 13, 2007)

"Earth Angel" - The Crew Cuts (1955)

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 13, 2007)

Lullaby - The Cure

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Spider And The Fly - Rolling Stones



Y*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 13, 2007)

Ode to Madonna - Zolof the Rock and Roll Destroyer

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 13, 2007)

*Any Colour You Like - Pink Floyd



 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys


A


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2007)

"As" - Stevie Wonder 

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 13, 2007)

Animal - Def Lepard

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 13, 2007)

I was too slow so its either 

S or L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2007)

Love Me Tender - Elvis

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rock 'N' Roll Star - Oasis



R (again)*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 13, 2007)

"Rain On The Roof" - The Lovin' Spoonful (1966)

F


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 13, 2007)

*Free As A Bird - The Beatles



D*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2007)

"Drop It Like It's Hot" - Snoop Dogg feat. Pharrell Williams 

*T*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 13, 2007)

*The Great Gig in the Sky - Pink Floyd



Y*


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 13, 2007)

"You don't know what love is" The White Stripes

S


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 13, 2007)

Stop me if you think you've heard this one before - The Smiths

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 14, 2007)

Every Day I Love You Less And Less - Kaiser Chiefs

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 14, 2007)

*Speak to Me/Breathe - Pink Floyd



 *


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

"Eddie, My Love" - The Teen Queens (1958)

E (again...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 16, 2007)

Even Flow - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## Mishty (Jul 16, 2007)

we've got tonight- bob seger

T


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 16, 2007)

These Dreams - Heart

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 16, 2007)

She's The One - Robbie Williams

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 16, 2007)

"Each and Every Day of the Year" - The Rolling Stones

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 16, 2007)

*Roll With It - Oasis



T*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 16, 2007)

That's what i think - Cyndi Lauper


K


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 16, 2007)

*Kicked in the Teeth - AC/DC



H*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2007)

How I'm Doing - Dierks Bentley

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 16, 2007)

Gold - Spandau Ballet

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 16, 2007)

*Don't Leave Me Now - Pink Floyd



W*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 16, 2007)

When Will I Be Famous - Bros


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 16, 2007)

"For Doz That Slept" - Black Sheep 

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 16, 2007)

*The Great Gig in the Sky - Pink Floyd



Y*


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 16, 2007)

*Your Guts (I Hate 'Em) -- Reel Big Fish* ... fantastic song if i do say so myself.

next song starts with an ... END PARENTHESES!!!



figure that one out.




just kidding, let's go with an *M*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 16, 2007)

_To start with a parentheses:_

(Your Love Has Lifted Me) Higher and Highwer - Jackie Wolson

R

* * * * *

_To start with an "M":_

"My Girl - The Temptations (1965)

L

_Take your pick...._


----------



## Kareda (Jul 16, 2007)

"Rain" By Madonna

N


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 16, 2007)

*November rain guns n roses 

n *


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 16, 2007)

*Nice Time -- Pepper*


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 17, 2007)

"Ex-Girlfriend" - The Supervillains

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't Leave Her Lonely Too Long - Gary Allan

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 17, 2007)

Getaway - Hilary Duff

Y


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yesterday - The Beatles

Sorry another Y

Mike


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 17, 2007)

Yellow Rose - Dolly Parton

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 17, 2007)

"Easy Come, Easy Go" - Bobby Sherman (1970)

O


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2007)

Over & Over Again ~ Tim McGraw/Nelly

N


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 17, 2007)

Never Say Die - Black Sabbath

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2007)

England Swings - Roger Miller

S


----------



## Kareda (Jul 18, 2007)

Southside ~ Moby Ft Gwen Stefani

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2007)

Easy Lover - Phil Collins

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 18, 2007)

River Deep, Mountain High - Tina Turner

H


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 18, 2007)

Higher Love - Steve Winwood

E

Mike


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 18, 2007)

Emotion Sickness-Silverchair


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry didn't put the...

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2007)

"Still" - Lionel Richie

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 18, 2007)

Love is a social disease - Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 18, 2007)

"Easy To Remember" - Billie Holliday

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2007)

Rose Colored Glasses - John Conlee

S


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 19, 2007)

Seasons Change - Expose

E

Mike


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 19, 2007)

"Eat It" - Weird Al Yankovic

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 19, 2007)

Take Me On - A-HA

N


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 19, 2007)

Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 19, 2007)

*Astronomy Domine - Pink Floyd



 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 19, 2007)

*"End Game" - Ian Anderson *

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2007)

Eat the meek - NoFX

K


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 19, 2007)

"Knees of my bees" Alanis Morissette

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 19, 2007)

She bop - Cyndi Lauper


P


----------



## wistful (Jul 19, 2007)

Punch and Judy-Elliott Smith

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

"You" - Billy Preston 

U


----------



## Kareda (Jul 20, 2007)

Enter Sandman ~ Metallica

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nina Pretty Ballerina - Abba

A


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 20, 2007)

Abracadabra - Steve Miller Band

A

Mike


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 20, 2007)

*Alabama Song (Whisky Bar) - The Doors



R*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

"Run To Me" - The Bee Gees 

*E*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

"Emily" - Frank Sinatra, Andy Williams, and others

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 20, 2007)

Yellow - Cold Play


W


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 20, 2007)

"When I Found You" - Patrice Rushen

U


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

"Unchained Melody" - The Righteous Brothers (1965)

Y


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 20, 2007)

YYZ - Rush

Z


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 20, 2007)

"Zebras On The Wall" - Deep Insight 

L

(No, I never heard this one - but it was listed on Leo's Lyrics, which is where I go when I get stumped in this thread. (Like when we get stuck with teh letter "E".....) 

http://www.leoslyrics.com/


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 21, 2007)

"Laid to Rest" - Lamb of God


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

"Take It To The Limit" - Eagles

T


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 21, 2007)

"Too Little Too Late" - Metric

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2007)

"Texas On My Mind" - Pat Green

D


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dream Lover - Mariah Carey

R

Mike


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

"Respect" - Aretha Franklin (1966)

T


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 21, 2007)

"Try" - John Mayer Trio

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

"You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)" - The Beatles 

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2007)

"Respect" - Aretha Franklin 

T


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 21, 2007)

"Tired of Hanging Around" -- The Zutons

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

"Daybreak" - Barry Manilow

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2007)

Kiss This - Aaron Tippin


S


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Kiss This - Aaron Tippin
> 
> 
> S



save me-queen

Æ


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 21, 2007)

"Erase/Rewind" -- The Cardigans

D


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 22, 2007)

Dancing Queen - Abba

N

Mike


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

"Never Be Anyone Else But You" - Ricky Nelson 

U


----------



## moore2me (Jul 22, 2007)

Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

"Tell It To The Rain" - The Four Seasons (1966)

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 22, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> "Erase/Rewind" -- The Cardigans
> 
> D


:blink: why not Ugandian ?

Nzize - Bobi Wine
E 



OR !


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 22, 2007)

mikey803 said:


> Dancing Queen - Abba
> 
> N
> 
> Mike



Why not some good on then !:bow:


Nudistpolka - Cornelius Vreeswijk
A


Am I doing you ??? that's my purpuse


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 22, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> :blink: why not Ugandian ?



no particular reason ... i just happened to be listening to that particular song at that particular second and oddly enough, it actually started with an "E" ...

plus, the cardigans are a spectacular band regardless. :wubu:

and while i'm at it:

"A Decade Under the Influence" -- Taking Back Sunday

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

"Everything's Coming Up Roses" - Bette Midler 

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 22, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> no particular reason ... i just happened to be listening to that particular song at that particular second and oddly enough, it actually started with an "E" ...
> 
> plus, the cardigans are a spectacular band regardless. :wubu:
> 
> ...



Well I also like Cardigans they are from my wifes hometown Jönköping little moore then 100 000 lives there. The strange thing is that Agneta Fälthskog in ABBA also was born in tha town. But I cant stand ABBA.

So I say :

S
Subterranean homesick blues - Bob Dylan

S again

Do you know that Nina Persson in Cardigans nowdays plays solo in another band, but just now I can't remember the name.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 22, 2007)

Sisters of Avalon - Cyndi Lauper



N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

"Now And Then There's A Fool Such As I" - Elvis Presley

I


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sexy - Right Said Fred


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 22, 2007)

"You Are So Beautiful" - Joe Cocker

L


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 22, 2007)

"LGFUAD" -- Motion City Soundtrack _(he's speaking figuratively, of course)_  

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2007)

Doing It All For My Baby - Huey Lewis & The News


Y


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 23, 2007)

You and Me - Lighthouse

E

Mike


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 23, 2007)

"Earth Intruders"- Bjork

S


----------



## Midori (Jul 23, 2007)

She Talks To Angels - Black Crows

S

&#9834;


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2007)

Sugarfoot (the 50's Western theme song) - Max Steiner

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 23, 2007)

Truly,Madly,Deeply - Savage Garden 

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 23, 2007)

*You Fool No One - Deep Purple



 *


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2007)

Easy Loving - Freddie Hart

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2007)

Tickin Away - Tim McGraw


Y


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2007)

Yackity Yack (Don't Talk Back) - the Coasters

K


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 24, 2007)

*Keep the Dream Alive - Oasis



 *


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2007)

*Evergreen* - Barbra Streisand

N


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 25, 2007)

"No One's Leaving" by Jane's Addiction

G


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 25, 2007)

Genie in a Bottle - Christina Agulera

E

Mike


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 25, 2007)

"Everything Is Everything" - Donny Hathaway 

G


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2007)

Glow Little Glow Worm - Ellaline Terriss (1907)  

M


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 25, 2007)

"Music of the Wind" - Jamiroquai 

D


----------



## Esme (Jul 25, 2007)

Dreams- Fleetwood Mac

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 26, 2007)

Stardust - Nat King Cole


T


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 26, 2007)

"The Closer I Get To You" - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway

U


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 26, 2007)

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield

N

Mike


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2007)

Night Moves - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 26, 2007)

*Soul Kitchen - The Doors



N*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 26, 2007)

*No No No - Deep Purple



O*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2007)

Old Red ---- Don Edwards


D


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 26, 2007)

"Day Dreaming" - Aretha Franklin 

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 26, 2007)

*Going to California - Led Zeppelin



A*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2007)

All I Want To Do Is Make Love To You ---- Heart



U


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 26, 2007)

*Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones



B*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 26, 2007)

"Bad" - Michael Jackson 

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 26, 2007)

*Do It - The Doors



T*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 26, 2007)

The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson


S


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) - Eurythmics

'S'


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 27, 2007)

Shake your love - Debbie Gibson

E

Mike


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2007)

"Edge of Eternity" - Stevie Wonder 

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 27, 2007)

*You Make Me Real - The Doors



L*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 27, 2007)

Living the vida loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2007)

"All About The Heaven" - Brothers Johnson 

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 27, 2007)

*Not to Touch the Earth - The Doors



H*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2007)

"He's The Greatest Dancer" - Sister Sledge 

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 27, 2007)

*Rock and Roll - Led Zeppelin



L*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2007)

"Let It Flow" - Grover Washington, Jr. 

W


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 27, 2007)

*Wild Horses - Rolling Stones



S*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 27, 2007)

"Stubborn Kind of Fellow" - Marvin Gaye 

W


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2007)

Wipe Out - the Surfaris

T


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 27, 2007)

Touch-a-touch-a-touch-a-touch me - Rocky Horror Picture Show

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2007)

Easy To Be Hard - Three Dog Night


D


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2007)

"Do It ('Til You're Satisfied)" - B.T. Express 

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2007)

Desperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## wistful (Jul 28, 2007)

Otherside Of The Game-Erykah Badu

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2007)

"Ego Tripping Out" - Marvin Gaye 

T


----------



## wistful (Jul 28, 2007)

"That's The way of The World"-Earth,wind & Fire

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2007)

"Don't Let The Jonses Get You Down" - The Temptations 

N


----------



## wistful (Jul 28, 2007)

"Needle In The Hay"- Elliott Smith


Y


----------



## moore2me (Jul 28, 2007)

Yellow Rose of Texas - Mitch Miller Orchestra 

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

"She Found You" --- Samiam


U


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 28, 2007)

*Unhappy Girl - The Doors




L*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 28, 2007)

"Love Or Let Me Be Lonely" - The Friends of Distinction 

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 28, 2007)

*You Are - Pearl Jam




 *


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 28, 2007)

Everlasting Love - Gloria Estafon

E

Mike


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 28, 2007)

Enemy - Pennywise


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2007)

You Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


T


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 29, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money

T

Mike


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 29, 2007)

"Trip Through Your Wires" by U2


S


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 29, 2007)

Say It Right --- Nelly Furtado



T


----------



## moore2me (Jul 29, 2007)

Tennessee Waltz - Patti Page

Z (Uh Oh!)


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 29, 2007)

Zanzibar - Suburban Legends

R


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 29, 2007)

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

N

Mike


----------



## wistful (Jul 29, 2007)

"New mistake"- Jellyfish


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2007)

"Every Now And Then" - Earth Wind and Fire 

N


----------



## moore2me (Jul 29, 2007)

North to Alaska - Johnny Horton

A


----------



## wistful (Jul 29, 2007)

"Alive and Kicking"- Simple minds

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2007)

Gimme Some Lovin' - The Blues Brothers


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

"No One In The World" - Anita Baker 

D


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Drunken Lullabies - Flogging molly

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2007)

Susannah --- Weezer


H


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hazy Shade Of Winter - Bangles

R 

Mike


----------



## moore2me (Jul 30, 2007)

Runaround Sue - Dion

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 30, 2007)

Endless Summer Nights - Richard Marx

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

"Sail On" - The Commodores 

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 30, 2007)

Necrophiliac glue sniffer - Raging Speedhorn


R


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

"Rapper's Delight" - Sugar Hill Gang 

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 30, 2007)

*The Crystal Ship - The Doors




P*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

"Planets" - Pizzacato Five

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 30, 2007)

*Summer's Almost Gone - The Doors




 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

"Exclusively" - Jill Scott 

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 30, 2007)

*You Can't Do It Right - Deep Purple




T*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

"To Be Young, Gifted and Black" - Nina Simone 

K


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2007)

Kiss - Prince


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2007)

"Smilin' On Ya" - The Brothers Johnson 

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 30, 2007)

*All My Love - Led Zeppelin




 *


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

El manana - Gorillaz

A


----------



## moore2me (Jul 30, 2007)

"Animal Crackers In My Soup" - Shirley Temple  

P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2007)

Passionate Kisses - Mary Chapin Carpenter

S


----------



## mikey803 (Jul 31, 2007)

Soak Up the Sun - Sheryl Crow

N

Mike


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

*No One Came - Deep Purple




 *


----------



## moore2me (Jul 31, 2007)

Easy Loving - Freddie Hart

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

*Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin




 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2007)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


C


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

*Come Together - The Beatles




R*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 31, 2007)

Ropes - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe



S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

*Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin




N*


----------



## moore2me (Jul 31, 2007)

Nearer My God To Thee - Words by Sarah Adams, Music by Lowell Mason

E


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 1, 2007)

Earthbound - Machinae Supremacy

*E*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Earthbound - Machinae Supremacy
> 
> *E*



Don't you mean "D"?

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


R


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 1, 2007)

Holy... pardon my brief vacation from intelligent thought...

Reanimator - Machinae Supremacy

This one's much easier =P

*R*


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 1, 2007)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T

Mike


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 1, 2007)

The Bitch Went Out of Control - Masugn

*L*


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 1, 2007)

*Love Is Strong - Rolling Stones




G*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2007)

Georgia - Ray Charles

A


----------



## moore2me (Aug 1, 2007)

ABC - the Jackson Five

C


----------



## Mishty (Aug 1, 2007)

Country Trash- Johnny Cash

*H*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2007)

"Happy" - Brick 

Y


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Aug 1, 2007)

You are so beautiful - Joe Cocker

L


----------



## Mishty (Aug 1, 2007)

La Bamba - Richie Valens 

*A*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 2, 2007)

A Love Like That - Alan Jackson


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 2, 2007)

Take My Breath Away - Berlin

Y


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 2, 2007)

Your Baby Never Looked Good In Blue - Expose

E

Mike


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2007)

Everybody Loves Somebody - Dean Martin

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 2, 2007)

You're No Good - Linda Ronstadt

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 2, 2007)

*D'Yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin




R*


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2007)

Return to Sender - the King (Elvis)

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 2, 2007)

*Royal Orleans - Led Zeppelin




S*


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 2, 2007)

Savoy Truffle - The Beatles

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 2, 2007)

"Eubie Walkin'" - Quincy Jones and Bill Cosby 

N


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2007)

*Nelly Bly *- Stephen Foster (1850)

To listen to a computer music from this song 
http://www.pdmusic.org/foster.html

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 3, 2007)

You're So Vain - Carly Simon


N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 3, 2007)

*Not Responsible - Deep Purple




 *


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

rilo kiley - emotional

L


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 3, 2007)

Hot Hot Heat - Let Me In


----------



## moore2me (Aug 3, 2007)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce

E


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 3, 2007)

Easy - The Commodores

Z!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

shouldn't it be y?  

if not, the cranberries - zombie


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 3, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce
> 
> E



um N?

I'll start from "Zombie," though

Sleater-Kinney - "Entertain"

back to N again, bitches


----------



## elle camino (Aug 3, 2007)

no trust - the black keys


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

andrew bird - the naming of things

s


----------



## elle camino (Aug 3, 2007)

seventeen years - ratatat

this thread is good for when you feel like posting stuff but don't feel like thinking that much.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah i mean it's not like i'm new and trying to get a lot of posts easily or anything  

decemberists - summersong 

g


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh! I get it now. Ghettochip Malfunction - Beck (I'm a nerd, by the way).

K!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

air - kelly watch the stars

s


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 3, 2007)

Superdeformed - Matthew Sweet

D


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 3, 2007)

Neko Case-- Deep Red Bells

S


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

in honor of your awesome name/tagline:

interpol - slow hands

s again!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 3, 2007)

Beirut-- Scenic World

D!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

justice - D.A.N.C.E.

e!!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 3, 2007)

Blonde Redhead-- Elephant Woman

N!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

tegan and sara - nineteen

n:bow:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 4, 2007)

troubadours said:


> tegan and sara - nineteen
> 
> n:bow:



My favorite band? Oh no you didn't.

Gogol Bordello-- Not A Crime


----------



## troubadours (Aug 4, 2007)

spoon - eddie's ragga

a... if you dare to post again


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm crashing this hipster party  

LCD Soundsystem - "All My Friends"

S.


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sad Eyes - Robert John

S

Mike


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 4, 2007)

"Smokey Joe's La La" by Googie Rene Combo


----------



## troubadours (Aug 4, 2007)

crooked fingers - andalucia

a


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 4, 2007)

Archers of Loaf - Acromegaly

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 4, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> Archers of Loaf - Acromegaly
> 
> Y


Actually, it's "F".

"Fly Me To The Moon" - Frank Sinatra

N


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 4, 2007)

Say Hi To Your Mom - Not As Goth As They Say We Are

E!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2007)

Muskrat Love - Captain & Tennille

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 4, 2007)

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2007)

Twist & Shout - the Isley Brothers

T (again)


----------



## troubadours (Aug 4, 2007)

pj harvey - teclo

o!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2007)

Only In America - Brooks & Dunn

A


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Aug 5, 2007)

Aneurysm - Nirvana

M


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 5, 2007)

Miss Independent - Kelly Clarkson

T

Mike


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 5, 2007)

"The Prophet's Eye" by Bad Brains

E


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

klaxons - electrickery

yyyyyyyyy


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 5, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Actually, it's "F".
> 
> "Fly Me To The Moon" - Frank Sinatra
> 
> N



Archers is the band name, not the song. But I'll play.

Kelly Clarkson - Never Again


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2007)

troubadours said:


> klaxons - electrickery
> 
> yyyyyyyyy





dan ex machina said:


> Archers is the band name, not the song. But I'll play.
> 
> Kelly Clarkson - Never Again



Unfortunately, some of us old "foggies" cannot tell the difference between these new bands names and the song names. Please be kind to us & post the name of the song first and the band second.

Music written after 1990 sesory impared
Moore

Oh yes, N

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 5, 2007)

"Kind of a Drag" - The Buckinghams (1966)

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 5, 2007)

Girls just wanna have fun - Cyndi lauper



N


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 5, 2007)

Neutron Dance - The Pointer Sisters

E! again!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 5, 2007)

"Eleanor Rigby" - The Beatles (1966)

Y


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 5, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Eleanor Rigby" - The Beatles (1966)
> 
> Y



"You Know My Name" - Chris Cornell

E


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

patrick wolf - eulogy


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 5, 2007)

"You're The One That I Want" - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John

T


----------



## -X- (Aug 5, 2007)

"The River" - Keiko Matsui

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2007)

Rodeo or Mexico - Garth Brooks


O


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

decemberists - odalisque

next!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 6, 2007)

"Ex-Girlfriend" No Doubt

D


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 6, 2007)

Dusty Horses Practice - Oxford Collapse

E! Apparently I will never escape this letter.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 6, 2007)

yo la tengo - emulsified

ddddd


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't Stop - Fleetwood Mac

P

Mike


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 6, 2007)

"Put Your Head on My Shoulder" - Paul Anka (1959)

R


----------



## moore2me (Aug 6, 2007)

Peppermint Twist - Joey Dee & the Starlighters

T


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 6, 2007)

"Twist" by KORN

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 6, 2007)

*The Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin




 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2007)

Emotion - Samantha Sang


N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 6, 2007)

New born - Muse

N


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 6, 2007)

*New Year's Day - U2




Y*


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 6, 2007)

You Bring Me Down - The Like

N!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2007)

Nobody's Fool- Cinderella

L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 6, 2007)

"Lollipop Lollipop" - The Chordettes

P


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 6, 2007)

Purple Rain - Prince

N

(hope I did this right)


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2007)

Nowhere Man- Beatles

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 6, 2007)

"North To Alaska" - Johnny Horton

A


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 6, 2007)

"Airborne," Wussy (check the siggy)

E


----------



## elle camino (Aug 6, 2007)

got to give it up - dirtbombs

p!
edit: wow way too late. good stuff. 
it's e now?

edge of seventeen - stevie nicks.

n!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 6, 2007)

matt and kim - no more long years

s


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 6, 2007)

"So Long, It's Been Good to Know You" - The Weavers

U


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 7, 2007)

Under the Boardwalk - the Drifters

K

Mike


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2007)

"Keep Your Hands Off Her" -- The Black Keys

R


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 7, 2007)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

*L*


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2007)

psh. piece-a cake. i'm listening to it now!

"London Calling" -- The Clash

*G*


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2007)

Girls Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

N


----------



## PhillyFA (Aug 7, 2007)

Night Starvation - Slade...from the "We'll Bring the House Down" album

N again


----------



## PhillyFA (Aug 7, 2007)

Nuts Bolts and Screws - Slade...from that same classic disc as above

S


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2007)

"So Small," Carrie Underwood

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 7, 2007)

Let's Be Us Again - Lonestar

N


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 7, 2007)

"New Wind" by 7 Seconds

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Dancing Days - Led Zeppelin




S*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 7, 2007)

voxtrot - soft & warm

m


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2007)

Memphis, Tennessee - Chuck Berry

E


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 7, 2007)

Every Grain of Sand- Bob Dylan

*D*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2007)

"Duke Booty" - Miles Davis 

Y


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 7, 2007)

TATU-- Ya Soshla S Uma... which is the Russian version their English "All The Things She Said"...

So "D"!







And if you quibble, we can do this--

The Pipettes-- Your Kisses Are Wasted On Me

"E"!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

Let's go with A on this one, since you used the Russian title, which begins in Y and ends in A.

Alabama Song (Whisky Bar) - The Doors

R


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2007)

"Roundabout," Yes

T


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

2112 - Rush

(It counts, it's spelled/said "Twenty-One Twelve", so
E


----------



## troubadours (Aug 7, 2007)

of montreal - eros' entropic tundra


A


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 7, 2007)

A.M. Radio - Everclear

O!


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 7, 2007)

Outward Bound - Echo's Children

D


----------



## troubadours (Aug 7, 2007)

arctic monkeys - d is for dangerous

you know what to do


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 8, 2007)

"Shine" - Collective Soul

E


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

Everything Zen - Bush (It's sad I have to check iTunes for most of these, isn't it?)

N!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 8, 2007)

Nothing Better-- The Postal Service

(!!!)

R


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 8, 2007)

"RRROLAND" -- Interpol

thought you'd like that one, 'say hello' ... 

(i'm a huge, huuuge interpol fan - nice name!)

*D*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't Dream Its Over - Crowded House

R


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 8, 2007)

Roll With It - Stevie Winwood

T

Mike


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 8, 2007)

*Tangerine - Led Zeppelin




 *


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm running low on E's...

"Every Moment" - Philmore

*T*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 8, 2007)

Take Me Home - Sophie Ellis Bextor

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2007)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

neva dinova - cold calls

s


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police
> 
> C



"Creepin'" - Stevie Wonder 

*N*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

i did it right! neva dinova = band, cold calls = song

but anyways

the arcade fire - "no cars go"

o


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 8, 2007)

One Year of Love- Queen

E


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen) - Baz Luhrmann

N!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 8, 2007)

Not Your Stepping Stone - The Monkees

E


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 8, 2007)

Earth Intruders-- Björk

S!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2007)

"Space Children" - LaBelle 

*N *


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 8, 2007)

Now Now-- St. Vincent

W


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2007)

"We Belong Together" - Mariah Carey 

*R *


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

amy winehouse - "rehab"

:B


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 8, 2007)

*Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones




R*


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2007)

Red Rain- Peter Gabriel

N


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 8, 2007)

Not Fade Away - The Rolling Stones

Y


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

andrew bird - "yawny at the apocalypse"

e


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2007)

“Everybody Must Get Stoned” - Bob Dylan 

*D*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

all time quarterback - "dinner at eight in the suburbs"


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 8, 2007)

"Skeleton"-- Bloc Party

N


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 8, 2007)

"Night Owl" -- Pietasters (awwwesome song live, too)

*L*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

regina spektor - love affair

R


----------



## Esme (Aug 8, 2007)

Renegade- Styx

E (sorry about that!)


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

modest mouse - education

n as in no more e's cuz i'm runnin' out


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 8, 2007)

"Not Tonight" -- Tegan & Sara

*T* ... i'm avoiding the vowels, my promise to you.



post-script: troubadours: quite impressed with your taste in music. i'm loving the song choices!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 8, 2007)

"Too Drunk To Fuck"-- Nouvelle Vague (or the Dead Kennedys, if you prefer the original)

K!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 8, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> "Too Drunk To Fuck"-- Nouvelle Vague (or the Dead Kennedys, if you prefer the original)
> 
> K!




Kiss the Bottle (by Jawbreaker or covered by Lucero)

E, I guess.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2007)

Everybody's Out of Town - B.J. Thomas

N


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 8, 2007)

Elektronik Supersonik-- Zlad

K.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 8, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Everybody's Out of Town - B.J. Thomas
> 
> N



welp, i think i'm just going to roll with punkin's answer here as it seems it was the first one to the punch.

with thaaat being said:

"Nature of the Experiment" -- Tokyo Police Club

*T*

p.s. - bravo with the selection though, say hello.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 8, 2007)

teenage faces - the exploding hearts

s


----------



## troubadours (Aug 9, 2007)

dizzee rascal - suk my dick

the k that got skipped


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 9, 2007)

awww! thanks!

King of Carrot Flowers, Part 1 (AND 2 AND 3!!!!!!!)-- Neutral Milk Hotel

um, it can't be a number... so, S or T.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 9, 2007)

:/ youre making things difficult..
so now i will too.

css - this month, day 10

Y?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 9, 2007)

You Probably Couldn't See For The Lights But You Were Staring Straight At Me - Arctic Monkeys

E!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 9, 2007)

omd - "enola gay"

y


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 9, 2007)

"You Can Never Hold Back Spring"-- Tom Waits

G!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 9, 2007)

Get Right - Jennifer Lopez

T!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 9, 2007)

klaxons - "totem"

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

abba - mama mia (first m that came to mind)
A!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 9, 2007)

"As the World Falls Down" -- David Bowie aka Jared, from Labyrinth ... (favorite scene from a childhood movie hands downnnn!)

i was a strange child.

*N*


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nothing At All - Heart

L

Mike


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 9, 2007)

This post is completely irrelevant to the topic. I do apologize.



cold comfort said:


> "LGFUAD" -- Motion City Soundtrack _(he's speaking figuratively, of course)_
> 
> D



Like the last time that he committed suicide, social suicide.

I love Motion City Soundtrack, and I love YOU!!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lemon - Katy Rose

N!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 9, 2007)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N - again!  

~Punkin


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 9, 2007)

Goo Goo Dolls, "Name"

Eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 9, 2007)

escape- enrique iglesias

E

Mike


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 9, 2007)

"Electric Mistress" - Jamiroquai 

*S*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 9, 2007)

She's My Kind of Rain - Tim McGraw

N


----------



## troubadours (Aug 9, 2007)

feist - "now at last"

t


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 9, 2007)

troubadours said:


> feist - "now at last"
> 
> t



Dar Williams - Traveling Again (Traveling I)

g, I guess.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 10, 2007)

the faint - "glass danse"

e


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 10, 2007)

Everybody Hurts- REM

S


----------



## troubadours (Aug 10, 2007)

sorta embarassed that i didn't use this one for e yet

the decemberists - "eli, the barrow boy"

y


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 10, 2007)

Yellow - Coldplay

W!


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 10, 2007)

Who Will You Run To - Heart

O

Mike


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 10, 2007)

Damien Jurado - Ohio

*snort*

O again


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 10, 2007)

*Out on the Tiles - Led Zeppelin




S*


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 10, 2007)

"SKAAAATANIC" -- Reel Big Fish (whom i get to BBQ with next week! shazaam!)

... i'm not even going to lie, i've been waiting almost a week to get an "S" so i could throw that song out. BEST. CHORUS. EVER. 

... i hope a guy proclaims his love to me one day in that manner. :wubu: 

*C*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 10, 2007)

California Dreamin' - The Mama's and The Papa's

N


----------



## moore2me (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice & Easy - Frank Sinatra

Y


----------



## troubadours (Aug 10, 2007)

peter, bjorn and john - "young folks"

:S


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sari - Nellie McKay

I!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2007)

I am a child- Buffalo Springfield 

*D*


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 10, 2007)

The Dresden Dolls-- "Dirty Business"


S. AGAIN.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

"Shut Down" - The Beach Boys

N


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 11, 2007)

New Years Day - The Ataris.

Y


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 11, 2007)

Splendora-- "You're Standing On My Neck"

Ever heard this? Hint-- it's the Daria theme song.

K


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 11, 2007)

Kiss On My List - Hall & Oates

T

Mike


----------



## moore2me (Aug 11, 2007)

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce

E


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 11, 2007)

Evil Woman - ELO

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nothing On But The Radio - Gary Allan


O


----------



## troubadours (Aug 12, 2007)

francoise hardy - oh oh cheri

i


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 12, 2007)

Good idea; putting the song first is messing with my head.

Black Moth Super Rainbow - I Think It Is Beautiful That You Are 256 Colors Too

O!


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 12, 2007)

Objection Tango - Shakira

O

Mike


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 12, 2007)

*Ocean - Pearl Jam




N*


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 12, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> Like the last time that he committed suicide, social suicide.
> 
> I love Motion City Soundtrack, and I love YOU!!



psh ... i want to KNOW what love is ...

... and i want you to shoooow meeee. 

where, oh where, have you BEEN?!



_oh yes, and ..._

Mustard Plug -- "Not Enough"

*H*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 12, 2007)

Hole in my heart (all the way to China) - Cyndi Lauper


A


----------



## Mishty (Aug 12, 2007)

Are you the Rabbit(?) - Marilyn Manson

*T *


----------



## moore2me (Aug 12, 2007)

Too Old To Die Young - Moe Bandy

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 12, 2007)

Gold - Spandau Ballet


D


----------



## CaitiDee (Aug 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> psh ... i want to KNOW what love is ...
> 
> ... and i want you to shoooow meeee.
> 
> where, oh where, have you BEEN?!



I wanna FEEL what love is...
I know you can show me.

I've been at Curvage. But now I'm spreading myself like peanut butter. Being a whore and all. Online and in real life. Woo! 

[/offtopic]


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 12, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> Gold - Spandau Ballet
> 
> 
> D



Die, Die My Darling - The Misfits


----------



## Mishty (Aug 12, 2007)

Girl inform me- The Shins

*E*


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 12, 2007)

CaitiDee said:


> I wanna FEEL what love is...
> I know you can show me.
> 
> I've been at Curvage. But now I'm spreading myself like peanut butter. Being a whore and all. Online and in real life. Woo!
> ...




ditto and dittoooo (minus the i've been at curvage thing. i think i posted a couple of times and disappeared. i have terrible forum ethic. )

i, personally, am glad to see the spreading. hey heyyyy  

i don't even know what i'm referring to anymore? :blink: 


oh, and in regards to those blasted E's...

how about JamisonParker's remake of Tears for Fears':

"Everybody Wants to Rule the World" 

_(i guarantee everyone sang their way through that title right there)._


*D*


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hole - Doll Parts

S!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 12, 2007)

andrew bird - st. francis reel 

l


----------



## moore2me (Aug 12, 2007)

Luck Be A Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2007)

Tall Tall Trees - Alan Jackson

S


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 12, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Tall Tall Trees - Alan Jackson
> 
> S



Justice, "Stress"

Still SSSSSSSS


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 12, 2007)

The Gossip - Standing in the Way of Control

L!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2007)

"Loving You Has Made Me Bananas" - Guy Marks (1968)

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2007)

Somebody Like You - Keith Urban

U


----------



## troubadours (Aug 13, 2007)

kind of like spitting -"untitled"

D


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs -- "Down Boy"

*Y*


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 13, 2007)

Arctic Monkeys - You Probably Couldn't See For The Lights But You Were Staring Straight At Me (phew)

E!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 13, 2007)

The Strokes -- "Evening Sun"

*N*


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 13, 2007)

Never - Heart

R

Mike


----------



## moore2me (Aug 13, 2007)

Roses Are Red, My Love - Bobby Vinton

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Everyone's Gone to The Moon - Jonathan King

G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 13, 2007)

*Girls Got Rhythm - AC/DC




M*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2007)

Man to Man - Gary Allan

N


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 13, 2007)

No More Sorrow- Linkin Park

W


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 13, 2007)

Walk this way - Run DMC feat. Aerosmith

Y


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Aug 13, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeahs -- "Down Boy"
> 
> *Y*




Ooooh Good choice, that's their new 7 song demo, right? Freakin AWESOME!



Yellow - Coldplay.

W


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 13, 2007)

Walk Away - Kelly Clarkson

...did I really just do that?
Y (did I really just do that? )


----------



## ssbbwsarehot (Aug 13, 2007)

"Yes" - Shudder to Think



Wagimawr said:


> Walk Away - Kelly Clarkson
> 
> ...did I really just do that?
> Y (did I really just do that? )


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 13, 2007)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
*breathe*
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

BRILLIANT.

now back to your regularly scheduled thread:

Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *breathe*
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...



Pride And Joy - Marvin Gaye 


Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 13, 2007)

You've changed - Eva Cassidy

D


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 13, 2007)

Clap Your Hands Say Yeah - Details Of The War

R!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 13, 2007)

PJ Harvey, "Rid of Me"

E


----------



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2007)

Every Little thing she does is Magic - the Police

*C*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Claves For Mambo - Tito Rodriguez (From the Honeymooners Mambo episode)



O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 13, 2007)

"Oh, Happy Day" - Edwin Hawkins Singers

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes I'm Ready Babara Mason

Y


----------



## Kareda (Aug 13, 2007)

You Oughta Know ~ Alanis Morrisette

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2007)

Witchy Woman - The Eagles

N


----------



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2007)

crooked fingers - new drink for the old drunk

K


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep Your Day Job- The Grateful Dead

*B*


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 14, 2007)

Breathe - Faith Hill

E

Mike


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2007)

"Endless Love" - Diana Ross/Lionel Ritchie

E (again)

*REQUEST (for the benefit of us older Dimmers):*​If you're posting a newer song on this thread or one that many people are not familiar with, could you please enclose the title in quotes? With some of these songs and group names, it's hard sometimes to tell which is the group name and which is the song title.​ 

It would also help to put the song title first.​ 

Thank you​


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh, Cumpari! - Julius LaRosa


----------



## ssbbwsarehot (Aug 14, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Eh, Cumpari! - Julius LaRosa




"I Don't Mind if You Forget Me" - Morrissey


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2007)

England Swings - Roger Miller


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 14, 2007)

"Spend the Night" - Isley Brothers 

*T *


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2007)

Tennessee Waltz - Otis Redding

*Z*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2007)

"Zogrim Ate My Hamster" - Machinae Supremacy (instrumental track for the game Jets 'N Guns)

*R*


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 14, 2007)

"Return To Sender" - Elvis Presley

R


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 14, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> "Return To Sender" - Elvis Presley
> 
> R


 
That's an Elvis song? Has it been covered by anyone?

"Reality" - Newsboys

*Y*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 14, 2007)

You Showed Me - Turtles


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2007)

"El Conor Pasa" - Simon & Garfunkle

E

*Note to Forgoten Futures:* "Return to Sender" was a #1 hit for Elvis in the Summer of '63, if I remember correctly. According to www.leoslyrics.com, it's been covered by Left of Centre, Jimmie's Chicken Shack, Bleeding Through, and Blind Zero.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Exodus To Jazz - Eddie Harris


Z


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 15, 2007)

"Zombie," Fela Kuti

E


----------



## mossystate (Aug 15, 2007)

Row, row, row your boat..... 


t





*ooops..my page did something weird...ok..so.....Eh, row, row, row your boat....lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2007)

The Long Run - The Eagles

N


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 15, 2007)

The Black Keys -- "Nobody But You"

killer tune. seriously.

*U*


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 15, 2007)

Upside Down - Diana Ross

N

Mike


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 15, 2007)

Moby - Natural Blues

S!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Square Biz - Tina Marie


Z


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 15, 2007)

Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Turn Back The Hands Of Time - Tyrone Davis


E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 15, 2007)

Eulogy - Tool


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday - Stevie Wonder 



Y


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 15, 2007)

A Fine Frenzy - You Picked Me (iTunes single of the week!)

E!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 15, 2007)

El Watusi - Ray Barreto


I


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2007)

hot hot heat - in cairo

o


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh How Happy - Shades Of Blue


Y


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

*Flathead* - The Fratellis


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Oh How Happy - Shades Of Blue
> 
> 
> Y



the magnetic fields - yeah oh yeah

h


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 15, 2007)

troubadours said:


> the magnetic fields - yeah oh yeah
> 
> h



hahaha i'm glad you took care of that one, because i was just confused. :blink: 

While Tears for Fears originally did it, I've been listening to These Modern Socks' version.

"Head Over Heels"

*S*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 16, 2007)

Smokerings In The Dark - Gary Allan

K


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 16, 2007)

"Kkkitchens, What Were You Thinking?"- Mclusky

G


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 16, 2007)

I may be showing my age but:

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac

Y

Mike


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2007)

You want to talk about old?

You're Nobody 'Till Somebody Loves You - Dean Martin

U


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm totally going to be showing my age here, but uhhh ...

rolling stones -- "under my thumb"

*B*

... :huh:


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Babalu's Wedding Day - Eternals

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 16, 2007)

"You're A Star" - Aquarian Dream 

*R*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Reet Petite (The Finest Girl You Ever Want To Meet) Jackie Wilson


E (T)


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 16, 2007)

"Tell Me Something Good" - Rufus and Chaka Khan 

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't Be Angry - Nappy Brown


Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 16, 2007)

*You're Going To Lose That Girl - The Beatles




L*


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lyin' Eyes - Eagles

S

Mike


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lola - Kinks


A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 16, 2007)

"A Hard Day's Night" - The Beatles (1964)

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke

E (Yes I am addicted to this stuff)


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 16, 2007)

Every Breath You Take - Police

E

Mike


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

El Pito (I'll Never Go Back To Georgia) - Joe Cuba



O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 16, 2007)

"Only the Lonely" - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

You Dropped a Bomb On Me - Gap Band


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 16, 2007)

"Everlasting Love" - Robert Knight

E (again)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Covered by Carl Carlton on Back Beat records in 1974.


Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holliway


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 16, 2007)

"Slow Boat to China" - Kay Kyser

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 16, 2007)

My last entry because I'm going to bed now. Let's see, A huh?

Am I The Same Girl - Barbara Acklin

Night


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 16, 2007)

Am I Evil? - Metallica


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 16, 2007)

"Layla" - Derek & The Dominos (1972)

A


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 16, 2007)

oh oh oh ... i love this song right now, not gonna lie!

50 cent/JT -- AYO Technology

mmhmm. that's right. i'm tired of using technology, i need you right in front of me. oh, she wants it. oh oh, she wants it. soooo? i gotta give it to her. your hips, your thighs, you got me hypnotiiiiiized.  

*Y*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 16, 2007)

"You Can't Always Get What You Want" - Rolling Stones

T


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 16, 2007)

*Taking It To The Streets* - Dobbie Brothers

*S*


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 16, 2007)

sad but true-- metallica 

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2007)

Even The Nights Are Better - Air Supply

R


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 17, 2007)

Rush rush - Paula Abdul

H

Mike


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Leroy, Your Mama's Callin' You - Jimmy Castor


U


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 17, 2007)

"Under the Boardwalk" - The Drifters (1964)

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Karn Evil 9 (1st Impression Part 2) - ELP


9 

Or


K.C. Loving - Little Willie Littlefield

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 17, 2007)

"Good Golly, Miss Molly" - Little Richard

Y


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 17, 2007)

*You Know What To Do - The Beatles




O*


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 17, 2007)

"Omaha" - Counting Crows

A


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 17, 2007)

Alala-Cansei De Ser Sexy

A again


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 17, 2007)

*Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin




D*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 17, 2007)

"Don't Let the Stars Get In Your Eyes" - Perry Como

S


----------



## troubadours (Aug 17, 2007)

au revoir simone - stay golden

n


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Every Day Of The Week - Students


K


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2007)

Kei's Song - David Benoit 
*
G*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 17, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Every Day Of The Week - Students
> 
> 
> K



it was n. sorry my band names confuse everyone by thinking it's the title, but thats why i always put the next letter afterwards  

anywho, 

mates of state - "gotta get a problem"

M


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 17, 2007)

"Morning Has Broken" - Cat Stevens

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Never Never Gonna Give Ya Up - Barry White


P


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 17, 2007)

"Next 2 U" - Blacksnake 

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2007)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - Abba


U


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 17, 2007)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under the Bridge

E!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sweet Blindness - 5th Dimension


S


----------



## moore2me (Aug 17, 2007)

She Works Hard For Her Money - Donna Summers

Y


----------



## troubadours (Aug 17, 2007)

the vibrators - "you broke my heart"

t


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tell Her No - Zombies


O


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2007)

One Vision - Queen

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nothing From Nothing - Billy Preston


G


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 17, 2007)

*Going Down to Liverpool* - The Bangles

*L*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 17, 2007)

air - "la femme d'argent" 

t


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2007)

Texas Women - Hank Williams, Jr.

N


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 18, 2007)

"Nowhere Man" - The Beatles

*N*


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 18, 2007)

Never Surrender - Corey Hart

R

Mike


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 18, 2007)

Run To You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 18, 2007)

Uran - Kraftwerk

I guess this makes the next one N.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 18, 2007)

No Tiime - Guess Who


E


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 18, 2007)

Even The Nights Are Better - Air Supply

R

Mike


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Reach Out Of The Darkness - Friend & Lover



S


----------



## troubadours (Aug 18, 2007)

rilo kiley - "smoke detector"

r


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs -- "Rockers to Swallow"

one of my favorite songs of the current moment in time.

*W*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Will You Be Staying After Sunday - Peppermint Rainbow

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 18, 2007)

"Young Girl" - Garry Puckett & The Union Gap (1968)

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2007)

Little Bitty - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 18, 2007)

"Young Blood" - The Coasters

D


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 19, 2007)

"Downtown Train" - Rod Stewart

N

Mike


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Now That We Found Love - Third World

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 19, 2007)

Empty inside - All that Remains


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2007)

She's Everything - Brad Paisley

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Go Now - Bessie Banks/Moody Blues


W


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 19, 2007)

Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffet

*W*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 19, 2007)

Western Union - 5 Americans

N


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 20, 2007)

Never - Heart

R

Mike


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightingale


M


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Misty Mountain Hop - Led Zeppelin




P*


----------



## Esme (Aug 20, 2007)

Purple Rain- Prince

N


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 20, 2007)

Papa Dont Preach- Madonna

H

ETA: oops, Esme got to it first


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 20, 2007)

Nothing Else Matters-- Metallica

S


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Shot Down in Flames - AC/DC




S (again)*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 20, 2007)

S.O.S - Edwin Starr

S


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 20, 2007)

Sunday Morning - No Doubt

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 20, 2007)

G-d Only Knows - Beach Boys


S


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

death cab for cutie - soul meets body

y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 20, 2007)

"You Wear It Well" - Rod Stewart

L


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 20, 2007)

Iggy Pop (ft. Sum 41) - Little Know It All

L!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

ciara - like a boy

so good.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 20, 2007)

troubadours said:


> ciara - like a boy
> 
> so good.



I'm guessing that "Like a Boy" is the name of the song. PLEASE put the title first, so those of us who are unfamiliar with the songs you post don't get confused.

"You Keep Me Hanging On" - Vanilla Fudge

N


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 20, 2007)

*No Milk Today* - Hermans Hermits

*Y*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 20, 2007)

"Yesterday When I Was Young" - Roy Clark

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 21, 2007)

Going Back to Cali - LL Cool J

I


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 21, 2007)

I Do Love You - Billy Stewart

U


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 21, 2007)

*Up in the Sky - Oasis




Y*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 21, 2007)

You're my everything - Temptations



G


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 21, 2007)

Good Thing - Reel Big Fish

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Good Thing - Paul Revere & The Raiders


G


----------



## MissQTPi (Aug 21, 2007)

Great Balls Of Fire- Jerry Lee Lewis

«E»


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 21, 2007)

Everybody Hurts- REM

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 21, 2007)

"Somewhere In The Night" - Barry Manilow

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 21, 2007)

Two Lane Highway - Pure Prarie League

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 21, 2007)

You're All I Need To Get By - Marvin & Tammie


Y


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

*Yester-you, Yester-me, Yesterday* - Stevie Wonder

*Y*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 22, 2007)

Y.M.C.A. - The Village People

A


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 22, 2007)

All You Wanted - Michelle_Branch

D

Mike


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't Look Back In Anger - Oasis

R


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 22, 2007)

Recipe For Hate - Bad Religion

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Eighteen With A Bullet - Pete Wingfield


T


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

"Taylor" - Jack Johnson

*R*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Rock Your Baby - George McCrae

Y


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

Young and Beautiful - Prince

*L*


----------



## moore2me (Aug 22, 2007)

Last Dance - Donna Summer

E


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Every Rose has a Thorn - Poison

N

Phatman1


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Never Had A Dream Come True - Stevie Wonder


E


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 22, 2007)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 22, 2007)

Never Say No - Butterfield Blues Band

O


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 22, 2007)

*Ooh Child* - The 5 Stairsteps

*D*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 23, 2007)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


R


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rock of ages >> Def Leppard

S


Phatman1


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2007)

"she doesn't get it" - the format

t


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 23, 2007)

troubadours said:


> "she doesn't get it" - the format
> 
> t



oh my lord, woman. i'm givin' it up to you right now, because you just nailed the song with my faaaavorite lyrics of 2006.

it's not like they're totally unique or extraordinary, just compleeetely relatable.

_suddenly between sheets and eyelids 
i am reminded why i don't do this
i fall in love far too quickly
i never want her to forget me
when you're gone
will you call?
will you write?_

... and it is impossible to not shout along to those last two lines when you hear them. immmmpossible. 

jen jen jen ... you're amazing.


The Black Keys -- Thickfreakness
*
S*


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 23, 2007)

"Sunshine Superman" - Donovan

N


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nothing's Going To Stop Us Now - Jefferson Starship

W

Mike


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 23, 2007)

Wherever I May Roam - Metallica

M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Misty -Sarah Vaughan


Y


----------



## moore2me (Aug 23, 2007)

YMCA - the Village People

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay & The Techniques



E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 23, 2007)

Easy Rollin' - The Rascals

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 23, 2007)

Never Gonna Get It - En Vogue

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 23, 2007)

T For Texas - The Outlaws (the one with Waylon & Willie not the Green Grass & High Tides ones)

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Swanee - Al Jolson (Aka Owl Jolson)


E


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 23, 2007)

*Everlasting Love* - Carl Carlton

*E*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Everlasting Love - Robert Knight (Original version)

E


----------



## mel (Aug 23, 2007)

E= Electric Avenue, Rick James

V


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 23, 2007)

mel said:


> E= Electric Avenue, Rick James
> 
> V


Actually, it's "E".

"Eli's Coming" - Three Dog Night

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Girl Don't Come - Sandi Shaw


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 23, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Girl Don't Come - Sandi Shaw
> 
> 
> E


ANOTHER"E"?????

Good thing i've gor Leo's Lyrics:

"Elmo's Got a Gun" - Weird Al Yankovic

N

- - - - - - - - - -

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]*Elmo's got a gun*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana, Arial][SIZE=-1]Elmo's got a gun
> ...


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2007)

"nude as the news" - cat power

s


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2007)

super-connected - belly

d


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2007)

Deperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 24, 2007)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 24, 2007)

You Can Call Me Al - Paul Simon

L

Mike


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 24, 2007)

"Long, Lonely Nights" - Lee Andrews & The Hearts

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Shtiggy Boom - Patti Anne & Flames

M


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 24, 2007)

*Moonlight Drive - The Doors




 *


----------



## moore2me (Aug 24, 2007)

Every Which Way But Loose - Eddie Rabbit

E again


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2007)

End of the Innocence - Don Henley


E - again! Go E go E go!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2007)

"Every Home Should Have One" - Patti Austin 

*E*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 24, 2007)

"Elusive Butterfly" - Bob Lind (1966)

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 24, 2007)

You've Got To Hide Yourself Away - Silkie


Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 24, 2007)

"You're The Only Woman" - Ambrosia

N


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 24, 2007)

"No Particular Place To Go" - Chuck Berry

O


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2007)

Open eyes - Snow Patrol

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2007)

"Stranger" - LTD 

*R*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Aug 24, 2007)

Rock away your teardrops - Smokie


S


----------



## mel (Aug 24, 2007)

Stop in the name in love
E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

Eli's Coming - Three Dog Night


G


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 25, 2007)

"Gluing Carpet To Your Genitals Does Not Make You A Canteloupe" - The Locust



E


(This is a real song, I swear!)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 25, 2007)

Evergreen - Westlife or Will Young

N


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 25, 2007)

Next Time I Fall - Peter Cetera & Amy Grant

L

Mike


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Life Is A Rock (But The Radio Rolled Me) - Reunion


K (E)


----------



## moore2me (Aug 25, 2007)

Keep on the Sunny Side of Life - the Whites (from O Brother Where Art Tho?)

E again


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 25, 2007)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 25, 2007)

Kotton Krown --- Sonic Youth


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Now That We Found Love - Third World


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 25, 2007)

Ed McWoman - Hypnotic Clambake

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 25, 2007)

No Time - Guess who


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Smokey Joe's Cafe - Robins

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

Everybody Plays The Fool - Aaron Neville

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Love Or Let Me Be Lonely - The Friends Of Distinction


Y


----------



## moore2me (Aug 25, 2007)

Yankee Doodle Dandy - James Cagney

Y (again)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 25, 2007)

Take It Back - Zyrah's Orange

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kiss Me In The Dark - Randy Rogers Band

K - again!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 25, 2007)

Kiss Me -sixpence none the richer

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

Every Heartbeat - Amy Grant

T


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 26, 2007)

Theres No Limit - Deana Carter

T

Mike


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Tell Me - The Mastertones (Bruce records 1954)

http://home.att.net/~marvart/Mastertones/mastertones.html

http://ai.eecs.umich.edu/~mirror/WPHS/LostLegendsOfRythymAndBlues.htm


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 26, 2007)

"Ebb Tide" - The Righteous Brothers

E (again)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Edge Of Heaven - Wham


N


----------



## moore2me (Aug 26, 2007)

Nowhere Man - the Beatles

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 26, 2007)

No, No, No - The Chanters


O


----------



## troubadours (Aug 26, 2007)

"north american scum" - lcd soundsystem

m


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 26, 2007)

My World Is Empty Without You - Supremes


U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 26, 2007)

Uncle John's Band - The Grateful Dead

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Do The Freddie - Freddie & The Dreamers



E


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2007)

"End of the End" - Paul McCartney

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Dee I - Rocketones



I


----------



## troubadours (Aug 26, 2007)

"i saw her in the anti-war demonstration" - jens lekman

n


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 26, 2007)

Nut Rocker - B. Bumble & The Stingers


R


----------



## troubadours (Aug 26, 2007)

"radiation" - apples in stereo

n


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 26, 2007)

New York's A Lonely Town - Trade Winds



N


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 26, 2007)

Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2007)

Everybody's Out of Town - BJ Thomas

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 27, 2007)

Never Again - Kelly Clarkson

N


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 27, 2007)

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S

Mike


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 27, 2007)

Supertheory of Supereverything - Gogol Bordello 


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good Lovin' - Olympics/Young Rascals



N


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2007)

(The) Naughty Lady From Shady Lane - by Sid Tepper & Roy Bennet

E (again)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Elenore - Turtles

E


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 27, 2007)

_Everything I Do_ Bryan Adams

O


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2007)

"On and On" - Erykah Badu 

*N*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nothing From Nothing - Billy Preston


G


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 27, 2007)

*Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles




 *


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 27, 2007)

Even In His Youth - Nirvana

H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 27, 2007)

Horny - Moose T


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You send me- Otis Redding


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Engine Engine #9

Roger Miller

E (9)


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Everybody Hurts- REM


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shombalar - Sheriff and the Ravels

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2007)

Return to Sender - Elvis Presley

R


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Rock Me Right- Susan Tedeschi


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I keep forgetting to put the next letter ha!

Next letter is *T*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2007)

"Treat U Right" - Angela Winbush 

*T*


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 27, 2007)

"Touch Me" - The Doors

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Treat Her Right - Roy Head

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Everyday People - Sly & The Family Stone

E

200 Posts & it only took how many years?


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Exodus- Bob Marley

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2007)

Saint of Circumstance - The Grateful Dead

E


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 27, 2007)

alright, no more effing E, T or R 

Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson

*N*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 27, 2007)

"nantes" - beirut

s


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Superfly - Curtis Mayfield


Y (good question)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2007)

Yours (Quiereme Mucho) - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> alright, no more effing E, T or R
> 
> Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilsson
> 
> *N*



I'm gonna' do more E, T and R's just to piss you off even more 'cause, I'm feelin' Gooooood!!!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

On Your Radio - Richard Lanham (1957 - Acme Records)


O


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2007)

One Belief Away- Bonnie Raitt

Y


My first thought was "One" by U2, but I'm tired of the E's myself!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2007)

You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra

E (again)


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2007)

"Energy" - Kid N Play (lol sorry... running out of good "E" songs here!) 

*Y*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

You Won't See Me Cry - Wilson Phillips


Y again...


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2007)

"Ya No Soy El Nino Aquel" - Jerry Rivera 

*L*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Love Or let Me Be Lonely - Friends Of Distinction


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 27, 2007)

Yesterday's Planet - The Byrds

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 27, 2007)

"Tom Sawyer" - Mindless Self Indulgence

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 27, 2007)

Right Place, Wrong Time - Dr. John


E


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 27, 2007)

No Doubt - Excuse Me Mr.

R!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 28, 2007)

Romeo & Juliet- Dire Straits (Or my fave, Indigo Girls)


T


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 28, 2007)

Toy Soldiers - Martika

S

Mike


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 28, 2007)

Strong - Robbie Williams

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great Balls Of Fire -Jerry Lee Lewis


E


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2007)

Epic - Faith No More


C


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 28, 2007)

C. C. Rider - Chuck Willis


R


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 28, 2007)

Round at the Night - Gall Force Soundtrack

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 28, 2007)

The Reflex - Duran Duran

X


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Xanadu - Olivia Neutron Bomb.. I mean Newton John.



U


----------



## moore2me (Aug 28, 2007)

Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 28, 2007)

Take A Letter, Maria - New Riders of the Purple Sage

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Abergavenny - Shannon*


*Y*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 28, 2007)

"young at heart" - tom waits

t


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Aug 28, 2007)

"This River is Wild"-- The Killers

um that would be a "D"


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 28, 2007)

Dixie Chicken - Little Feat

N


----------



## troubadours (Aug 28, 2007)

"none shall pass" - aesop rock

s


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Sugar Pie Guy - Joneses


Y


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 28, 2007)

young blood- Bad Company

D


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't Drink the Water- DMB


R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 28, 2007)

"Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head" - B. J. Thomas (1970)

D


----------



## troubadours (Aug 28, 2007)

"danger of the water" - futureheads

r


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 28, 2007)

Redemption Song - Bob Marley


G


----------



## troubadours (Aug 28, 2007)

"glendora" - rilo kiley

a


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 28, 2007)

"ain't no sunshine" - Bill Withers (however, i prefer the Ben Harper cover 


Back to the danged "E"-sorry!

E


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 28, 2007)

Moby - Everloving

G!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 29, 2007)

Gone Country - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yesterday - Boyz II Men

*Y*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 29, 2007)

You Needed Me - Boyzone

E


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 29, 2007)

Eternal Flame - Bangles

E

Mike


----------



## Phatman1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Even The Nights Are Better - Air Supply

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 29, 2007)

"Revolution" - The Beatles

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 29, 2007)

No, No, No - The Chanters



O


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 29, 2007)

One - U2


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 29, 2007)

"Eyes of The World" - Grateful Dead

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 29, 2007)

*Down by the Seaside - Led Zeppelin




 *


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2007)

"Every Now And Then" - Masters At Work 

*N*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 29, 2007)

"night time intermission" - charlotte gainsbourg

n again :X


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2007)

"(Not Just) Knee Deep" - Funkadelic 

*P*


----------



## chilihead74 (Aug 29, 2007)

Pilgrim's Address - Fish

*S*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 29, 2007)

"Set It Off" - Big Daddy Kane 

*F*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 29, 2007)

"fruit salad stains" - clem snide

s


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2007)

step by step - new kids on the block


p


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Papa-Oom-Mow-Mow - The Rivingtons

W


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2007)

we got the beat - the go-gos

t


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 29, 2007)

The Bad Touch - Bloodhound Gang


H


----------



## moore2me (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey, Good Lookin' - Hank Williams

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Nobody But Me - Human Beinz

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 29, 2007)

Everyday People - Arrested Development

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2007)

Electricity - OMD

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 29, 2007)

Young Americans - David Bowie

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Shining Star - EW&F

Shining Star (different song) Mahattans 


R


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 29, 2007)

Steal My Kisses - Ben Harper

S


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 29, 2007)

umm ok..make it "Rocket Man" Elton John LOL

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 29, 2007)

New York's A Lonely Town - Trade Winds


N


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 29, 2007)

Never Is A Promise - Fiona Apple

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 29, 2007)

"Early In The Morning" - Vanity Fair (1970)

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2007)

Gone Crazy - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2007)

yakety yak - the coasters


k


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2007)

Killer Queen - Queen

N


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2007)

never say never - romeo void


r


----------



## troubadours (Aug 30, 2007)

"real people" - common

e


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2007)

everyday is a winding road - sheryl crow

d


----------



## mikey803 (Aug 30, 2007)

Daniel - Elton John

L

Mike


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 30, 2007)

Love Crime - Westlife

E


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 30, 2007)

Ego Tripping At The Gates Of Hell - The Flaming Lips


L


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2007)

Laughing - R.E.M.

G


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 30, 2007)

Grey Room - Damien Rice


M


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 30, 2007)

"My Boomerang Won't Come Back" - Charlie Drake

K

(It's a real song - rather racist so they'll never play in the radio any more, but a real song nonetheless.)


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2007)

kokomo - the beach boys

o


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 30, 2007)

"One Fine Day" - The Chiffons (1963)

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes We Can Can - Pointer Sisters


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 30, 2007)

Nomini - Keller Williams

I


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Can Help - Billy Swan (Or "Schwantz", as we used to say)



P


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 30, 2007)

People are Strange- Doors

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ebony Eyes (Everly Bros/Bob Seger) (2 different songs)



S


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Something In The Way She Moves - James Taylor


S


----------



## troubadours (Aug 30, 2007)

"step into the light" - archers of loaf

t


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 30, 2007)

*The Unknown Soldier - The Doors




R*


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Return To Sender - Elvis


R


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alexa Ray Joel - Resistance

E!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 30, 2007)

Evil - Steve Miller Band

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Love To Love You Baby - Donna Summer


Y


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing - Leo Sayer


G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 30, 2007)

Get Back The Beatles

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Keep Searchin' (Follow The Sun) - Del Shannon


N


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Never Gonna Get It (My Love) - En Vogue

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 30, 2007)

Eye Know - De La soul

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Mellie 

Everybody Plays The Fool - Main Ingrediant/Aaron Neville


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Don't Have To take Our Clothes Off - Jermaine Stewart


F


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

((((((AutoDave)))))))

Forever Your Girl - Paula Abdul


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Love Or Let Me Be Lonely - Fifth Dimension

Y


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant

E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys


K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Keep On Dancing - Gentries

G


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Give Me All Your Lovin' - ZZTop


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Never Ending Song Of Love - Delaney & Bonnie And Friends



E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Elvis Presley For President - Lou Monte



T


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Take On Me - Aha


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

El Condor Paso - Los Incas


O


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

On My Own - Three Days Grace


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Needles & Pins - Searchers

S


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 30, 2007)

"So Glad You're Mine" - Elvis Presley

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hound Dog - Mama Thornton


G


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

nevermind...the spell is broken


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 30, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Hound Dog - Mama Thornton
> 
> 
> G


"Go Your Own Way" - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 30, 2007)

"Everybody's Trying to Be My Baby" - The Beatles

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

You're No Good - Betty Everett

D


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 30, 2007)

Demon Days - Gorillaz

S


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Santeria - Sublime


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Deserie - The Charts (1957-Everlast records)


E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Ebony & Ivory - Paul McCartney & Stevie Wonder


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

You're All I Need To Get By - Marving Gaye & Tammie Terrell


Y (no need to answer I know Y)


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


E (boy do you ever)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Eighteen With A Bullet - Pete Wingfield

T (Got My Finger On The Trigger, Gonna Pull-itt)


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Time Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh you forgot the orginal version of the song by Irma Thomas. She did the original version of Time is on my side. You must be reading my mind. I wanted another E because right now I'm listening to


Everybody Loves Somebody - Dean Martin (sounding great for a dead man. Is that too insensitive?)


Y (Your turn)


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

You're The One That I Want - Grease Soundtrack....Olivia Newton-John & John Travolta natch!


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Truly Madly Deeply - Savage Garden



Y (The eternal question)


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

You Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC

G


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Emma - Hot Chocolate


A


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

A dreadful Strain by Elvenking

N


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

November Rain - Guns N Roses


N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 30, 2007)

"No Reply" - The Beatles

Y

(I see we finally broke 3,000!!!!!)


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

Nemo by Nightwish

N


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "No Reply" - The Beatles
> 
> Y
> 
> (I see we finally broke 3,000!!!!!)



Yesterday - Beatles


Y


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

You Must Be Blind- Black Label Society

D


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


P


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

Push It- Static-X

T


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Tell Me - P Diddy & Christina Aguilara


E


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

Everytime I Die- Children of Bodom

E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young


Y


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

you're crazy- Guns N Roses

Y


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Young Love - Chris Brown


E


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

Equilibrium pass by- Abigor

Y


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

You Should Know By Now - Angela Bofill


W


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

who said you could touch me?- AFI

E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


C


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

Carry the Blessed Home- Blind Guardian

E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Escape (The Pina Coloda Song) - Rupert Holmes


G


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 31, 2007)

Ghost Opera- Kamelot

A


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

A Moment Like This - Kelly Clarkson


S


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 31, 2007)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath- Black Sabbath

H


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis


L


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 31, 2007)

Letter to Dana- Sonata Arctica

A


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Ask Me - Elvis Presley


E


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 31, 2007)

Empty Openings- Amorphis

S


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Smack That - Akon


T


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 31, 2007)

Terror Train- Demons & Wizards

N


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Never Again - Kelly Clarkson


N


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 31, 2007)

Nattfold- Finntroll

D


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Dream Weaver - Gary Wright


R


----------



## guitarist13 (Aug 31, 2007)

Recurring - Bonobo

O


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Orinoco Flow - Enya


W


----------



## guitarist13 (Aug 31, 2007)

Waterloo - ABBA

G


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

guitarist13 said:


> Waterloo - ABBA
> 
> G



Waterloo ends with an O


Open Arms - Journey


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 31, 2007)

Sugaree - The Grateful Dead

E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Easy Lover - Phil Collins & Philip Bailey


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 31, 2007)

Rollin - Limp Bizkit

N


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Nobody Knows It But Me - Babyface


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Everyday - Buddy Holly


Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 31, 2007)

"You Were On My Mind" - The Wee Five (1965)

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Don't Knock The Rock - Bill Haley


K

By the way, it's spelled We Five


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


N


----------



## moore2me (Aug 31, 2007)

Night Moves - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band

S


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Save The Last Dance For Me - The Drifters


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

I would if I danced. 


El Pito (I'll Never Go Back To Georgia) - Joe Cuba 


A


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Always - Saliva


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

So You Are A Star - Hudson Brothers

R


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 31, 2007)

"Red Barchetta" - Rush

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent Double-O Soul - Edwin Starr


L


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 31, 2007)

"Limelight" - Rush
(let's see how long I can keep this up )
T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Tie Me Kangaroo Down - Rolf Harris


n (or is that an upside down u? After all it is Australia)


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 31, 2007)

"New World Man" &#8211; Rush

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

New Orleans - Gary US Bonds


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 31, 2007)

Samson & Delilah - Grateful Dead

H


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 31, 2007)

"Hope" - Alex Lifeson (Rush)

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Enjoy Yourself - Jacksons


F


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Family Affair - Mary J Blige 


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Rolling Stone - Marigolds


E


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Emotions - Mariah Carey


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Something - the Beatles (Bea-At-El-As)


G


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 31, 2007)

Gimme That Nut - Eazy-E


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 1, 2007)

Touchy - A-ha

Y


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

You're The One - Guerilla Black f/ Mario Winans


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Everybody - Tommy Roe


Y


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Yours Begins Tonight - Insane Clown Posse


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

The Night Has A Thousand Stars - Bobby Vee

S (Quick b4 the interlopers (or is that anterlopers?) attack again.  )


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry For The Stupid Things - Babyface


S (Good morning, Dave)


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 1, 2007)

She Has A Girlfriend Now - Reel Big Fish

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Who Are You - Who

U (Hi Mellie, would you see what you can do, my work/job is interupting my internet use)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 1, 2007)

Unforgetable - Nat King Cole

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Easier Said than Done - Essex


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 1, 2007)

*Ease The Fever* by *Reba McEntire* 
(I tell you - if it weren't for www.leoslyrics.com, I would have run out of "E" songs long ago!)

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

If you need some extra E's just ask. I have nearly 5.000 songs on my I-Pod.

Right Place Wrong Time - Dr John


E


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Every Now And Then - Garth Brooks


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Navy Blue - Diane Renay


E


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

East Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Only Love Can Break A Heart - Gene Pitney


T


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Take Me With You - Prince & The Revolution


U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


B


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Baby Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh Happy Day - Edwin Hawkins Singers


Y


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ask The Lonely - Four Tops


Y


----------



## Rick_O (Sep 1, 2007)

you gotta fight - beastie boys

T


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 1, 2007)

East West - Butterfield Blues Band

T


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Take Good Care Of Her - Adam Wade


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 1, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that while there are 78 pages in this thread there are only 16.000 views. On the other hand with 10 pages of post yourself naked there are 39,000 views. I think that says it all. Now where were we?


Roaches - Court Jesters


S


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Satisfied - Richard Marx


D

Now now now...worry about THIS thread, Dave


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 1, 2007)

Down In Traffic - Phish

C


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Calendar Girl - Neil Sedaka


L


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Sep 1, 2007)

Feist - Limit To Your Love

Oh for the love of God, it's E again!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

Earth Girls Are Easy - Julie Brown


Y


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2007)

"you wouldn't like me" - tegan and sara

e's back


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 2, 2007)

Easy To Be Hard - Three Dog Night


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 2, 2007)

That's easy for you to say.

Do The Freddie - Freddie & The Dreamers


E


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> That's easy for you to say.
> 
> Do The Freddie - Freddie & The Dreamers
> 
> ...



Ebb Tide - the Platters



Ekim said:


> Oh for the love of God, it's E again!





autopaint-1 said:


> E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Early In The Morning - Vanity Fare 


G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 2, 2007)

"Gloria" - The Shadows of Night (one of three different songs named "Gloria".)

A


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2007)

Alison - The Pixies


N


----------



## gunther (Sep 2, 2007)

"Next To You" - The Police

U


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2007)

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


M


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 2, 2007)

"My Girl" - The Temptations (1965)

L


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2007)

Let's Go To The Movies ----- (Music from The Movie: "Annie")


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Sad Sweet Dreamer - Sweet Sensation


R


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 2, 2007)

Ragdoll - The Four Seasons


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Lavender Blue - Sammy Turner (and his unattractive sister; stomach)


E


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2007)

(I Never Promised You A) Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson

N


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 2, 2007)

Nathan Jones - The Supremes


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Spanish Harlem - Ben E King (No relation to Alfred E Newman)


M


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 2, 2007)

Memphis - Lonnie Mack

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 2, 2007)

Save all your kisses for me - Brotherhood of man



E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Every Breath I Take - Gene Pitney


E


----------



## troubadours (Sep 3, 2007)

"everything i am" - kanye west

m


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 3, 2007)

My Maria - BW Stevenson

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 3, 2007)

*Are You Ready - AC/DC




Y*


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2007)

Yesterday - the Beatles

Y again


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 3, 2007)

"You're The Top" - Cole Porter (he not only wrote many songs, he actually sang a few...)

P


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2007)

Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul & Mary

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Never Had a Dream Come True - Stevie Wonder



E


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 3, 2007)

Easy for You to Say - Harry Connick Jr.

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 3, 2007)

You Can't Catch Me - Chuck Berry



E


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 3, 2007)

Erik the Awful - Ray Stevens  


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Let's Make Up - The Spaniels


P


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 3, 2007)

"Patches" - Dickie Lee (1962)

S


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2007)

She Thinks I Still Care - George Jones

E again - so sorry :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2007)

Every Day With You Girl - The Classics IV

 L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lost Love - The Superiors


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 4, 2007)

Everything Changes But You - Take That.

U


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 4, 2007)

Under African SKies - paul Simon

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Super Natural Thing - Ben E King



G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 4, 2007)

Gambler - Madonna

R


I was going to choose Get into the groove by Madonna but it would have left us with another E and we have certainly had enough of them.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2007)

"Rock With You" - Michael Jackson 

*U*


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 4, 2007)

Unforgiven - Metallica

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2007)

Unbreak My Heart - Toni Baxton

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 4, 2007)

*Touch Me - The Doors




 *


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 4, 2007)

Evil Woman- ELO

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 4, 2007)

No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley


Y


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2007)

Nowhere Man - the Beatles

N again


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Norwegian* *Wood* (no it wouldn't. It's just an ugly rumour) - Los Beatles


D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 4, 2007)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

R


----------



## cammy (Sep 4, 2007)

Revolution - The Beatles

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 4, 2007)

No Reply - Beatles

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 4, 2007)

Yahzoo Street Scandal - Bob Dylan

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Love - Nat Cole

E


----------



## Freedumb (Sep 4, 2007)

Elimination - Over Kill

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 4, 2007)

No Scrubs - TLC


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 4, 2007)

"See You In September" - The Tempos (1961 - the original version)

R


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 4, 2007)

"Rebel Yell" - Billy Idol

*L*


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lonelily - Damien Rice

*Y*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 5, 2007)

"Young Girl" - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap (1968)

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Lama Rama Ding Dong (The original title on Dub records, not Rama Lama Ding Dong) -The Edsels



G


----------



## moore2me (Sep 5, 2007)

Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Root Beer Rag - Billy Joel

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 5, 2007)

Groove Is In The Heart - Dee-Lite

T


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 5, 2007)

*Tangerine - Led Zeppelin




 *


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 5, 2007)

"Eine Kleine Middle Klasse Musik" - The Rutles

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 5, 2007)

Kick in the Head - New Riders of the Purple Sage

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Deteriorata - National Lampoon


A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 5, 2007)

Air Con Dee - Drums & Tuba

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Elvis Presley For President - Lou Monte


T


----------



## moore2me (Sep 5, 2007)

Three Little Maids From School Are We - Written by Gilbert & Sullivan
(from the Mikado)

E again


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Everlasting Love - Carl Carlton


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 5, 2007)

"Everybody is a Star" - Sly & The Family Stone

R


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 5, 2007)

"Rock N Roll Fantasy"- Bad Company

*Y*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Your Last Chance - Louis Lymon & The Teenchords


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 5, 2007)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Everyday With You Girl - Classics Four



L


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Sep 5, 2007)

Feist - Limit To Your Love

E!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 5, 2007)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 6, 2007)

Rage Hard - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

D


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 6, 2007)

*Down Payment Blues - AC/DC




S*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 6, 2007)

"Stay" - Maurice Williams & The Zodiacs (1960)

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeild Not To Temptation - Bobby Bland


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 6, 2007)

Neverending Story - Limahl

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 6, 2007)

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 6, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore
> 
> 
> E


And back to "E".....

"Everything's Coming Up Roses" - Bette Midler

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Stubborn Kind Of Fellow - Marvion Gaye



W


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 6, 2007)

"What's Going On" - Marvin Gaye

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 6, 2007)

No Matter What - Badfinger


T


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2007)

The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


L


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 6, 2007)

Little Things - India Arie

*S*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies

R


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 6, 2007)

run on - moby

n


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2007)

Restless Tonight - Alison Krauss

T


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 6, 2007)

tommorrow never knows - the beatles



s


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Sep 6, 2007)

Luscious Jackson - Soothe Yourself

F!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 7, 2007)

"For The Good Times" - Ray Price (1971)

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 7, 2007)

Super Trooper - ABBA

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rock 'N' Roll High School - The Ramones


L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 7, 2007)

*Live Forever - Oasis




R*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Roustabout - Elvis Presley


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 7, 2007)

This Kiss - Faith Hill

S


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2007)

"Shut 'Em Down" - Public Enemy 

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 7, 2007)

Never Another - 13th Floor Elevators

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2007)

"Reggie Jax" - Public Enemy 








*X*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 7, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> "Reggie Jax" - Public Enemy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'mon Wayne or AP, you gotta' have something!


----------



## TattooedDi (Sep 7, 2007)

Xanadu- Oliva Newton John..


I Looooved that movie....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 7, 2007)

Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Karn Evil 9 - ELP


9 or is it an e?


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2007)

*"96 Tears" - ? and the Mysterians*  (one of my most favorite oldies ever!) 

*S*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 7, 2007)

97 Tears originally on the Pa-Go-Go label before nationally released by Cameo


Since I Don't Have You - Skyliners


U


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting, is it true that the band originally wanted to call the song "69 Tears" but the label wouldn't let them? 

*"Upside Down" - Diana Ross 

N*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 7, 2007)

From Wikipedia;

"Question Mark wrote the song that would become their first and biggest hit, "96 Tears," with essential riffs and styling being contributed by the Mysterians. There is no truth to the rumor that the song was first entitled "Too Many Teardrops" or that it was changed to "69 Tears" before assuming the title "96 Tears". 

http://96tears.net/links.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%3F_&_the_Mysterians
Hope this info helps.


Nobody But Me - Human Beinz


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 7, 2007)

Another "E"....

"Easier to Walk Away" - Elton John

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya Ya - Le Dorsey


A


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pelican - Autumn into Summer

R!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 7, 2007)

"Red Roses for a Blue Lady" - Bert Kaemphert

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 7, 2007)

And You And I - Yes

I


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2007)

"I Wanna Be Around" - Tony Bennett

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 8, 2007)

Dream On - The Mission

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 8, 2007)

No Matter What - Badfnger



T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 8, 2007)

Take Me Home - Olivia Newton-John

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2007)

"Even the Nights Are Better" - Air Supply

R


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Red, Red, Red - Fiona Apple

*D*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 8, 2007)

Dino's Song - Quicksilver Messenger Service

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2007)

"Go Away Little Girl" - Steve Lawrence (1963), The Happenings (1966), Donny Osmond (1970)

L


----------



## moore2me (Sep 8, 2007)

Louisiana Man - Doug Kershaw

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 8, 2007)

Never Be The Same Again - Mel C

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2007)

"Nothing But Heartaches" - The Supremes

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shake, Rattle & Roll - Joe Turner/Bill Haley


L


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 8, 2007)

Love - The Beatles


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2007)

"Every Beat Of My Heart" - Gladys Knight & The Pips

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Tobacco Road - Nashville Teens


D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2007)

"Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight" - James Taylor

T


----------



## Mercedesbbw (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats the way love goes - Janet Jacksone


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2007)

"Silly Love Songs" - Paul McCartney & Wings

S


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 8, 2007)

"Saturday Night"- Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 8, 2007)

oh forgot...


T :doh:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Diggy said:


> oh forgot...
> 
> 
> T :doh:


Welcome to Dimensions, Al!!!

"The Long and Winding Road" - The Beatles (1970)

D


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 8, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Welcome to Dimensions, Al!!!
> 
> "The Long and Winding Road" - The Beatles (1970)
> 
> D



thanx alot...i appreciate the welcome...


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 8, 2007)

...and while i'm at it..."Do You Think I'm Sexy"- Rod Stewart


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Younger Girl - Critters/Lovin' Spoonfull


L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 9, 2007)

"Long, Lonely Nights" - Lee Andrews and the Hearts

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 9, 2007)

Saturday Night at the World - Mason Williams

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 9, 2007)

"Doo Wah Diddy" - Manfred Mann (1964)

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 9, 2007)

You Make Me Feel (Like A Natural Woman)-Aretha Franklin

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 9, 2007)

No Matter What - Badfinger


T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 9, 2007)

Tell Her No - The Zombies

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 9, 2007)

O-O-H Child - Five Stairsteps


D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 9, 2007)

"Donna the Prima Donna" - Dion (1963)

A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 9, 2007)

Amazed - Lone Star

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 9, 2007)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 9, 2007)

K.C. Loving - Little Willie Littlefield

G


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 9, 2007)

Go With The Flow - MF Doom


W


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 9, 2007)

"What Becomes of the Broken-Hearted" - Jimmy Ruffin (1966)

D


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 9, 2007)

"Day Tripper" the Beatles


R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 9, 2007)

"Rain on the Roof" - Lovin' Spoonful (1966)

F


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 9, 2007)

Follow the Reaper - Children of Bodom

R


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 9, 2007)

River - Joni Mitchell ( or the Indigo Girls! )

R!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Right Now, Right Now - Alan Freed And His Rock 'N' Roll Band


W


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 9, 2007)

What I'd Say - Ray Charles 

(One of THE GREATEST songs EVER!)

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 9, 2007)

You've Got To Pay The Price - All Kent


E


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Sep 9, 2007)

Eclipse - Apoptygma Berzerk

e


----------



## xeillia (Sep 10, 2007)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Never Keeping Secrets - Babyface 

*S*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 10, 2007)

Stranger - Hilary Duff

R


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 10, 2007)

Rain - Madonna.

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 10, 2007)

Never Say Goodbye - Bon Jovi

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 10, 2007)

"Evergreen" - Barbra Streisand

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 10, 2007)

Not The Doctor - Alanis Morrisette

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rock, Rock, Rock - Jimmy Cavello & His House Rockers


K


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 10, 2007)

Killing in the Name of - Rage Against the Machine

F


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 10, 2007)

Final Countdown - Europe


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Needle In A Haystack - The Velvelettes


K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 10, 2007)

Kow Kow Calqulator - Steve Miller Band

R


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 10, 2007)

*Rocker - AC/DC




R (again)*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 10, 2007)

Raised On Robbery - Joni Mitchell

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 10, 2007)

You Keep Running Away - Four Tops



Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2007)

"Yamanja" - Wayne Shorter 

*A*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 10, 2007)

A Woman Needs Love - Ray Parker Jr.

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 11, 2007)

"Exodus" - Bob Marley

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 11, 2007)

Saving All My Love For You - Whitney Houston

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Unpretty - TLC


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 11, 2007)

Your Beautiful - James Blunt

L

God I hate that song so much but it was all I could think of!!! :doh:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 11, 2007)

"Late in the Evening" - Paul Simon

G


----------



## moore2me (Sep 11, 2007)

Granada - Pavarotti  

To hear Pavarotti sing Granada, go to this link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUobNguwhTI

A


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 11, 2007)

*Acquiesce - Oasis




 *


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 11, 2007)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 11, 2007)

You Can't Get What You Want (Till You Know What You Want) - Joe Jackson



T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 11, 2007)

The End - The Doors

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't Do It - The Band

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 11, 2007)

The Last To Know - Del Amitri

W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 11, 2007)

Wilt the Stilt - Spacefish

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Temptation Bout To Get Me - Knight Bros.


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 11, 2007)

Ego a go-go - Robbie Williams

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ob-La-Di, Ob-La-Da - The Beatles



A


----------



## moore2me (Sep 11, 2007)

A Wand'ring Minstrel I (from the Mikado) - by Gilbert & Sullivan

I


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 11, 2007)

"I Wanna Hold Your Hand" - The Beatles (1964)

D


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

Dedicated -- The Amps


"D" again


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 11, 2007)

Dog-Faced Boy - Phish

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 11, 2007)

You keep Me Hanging On - Supremes


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 11, 2007)

Namibia - John Coltrane

A


----------



## vermillion (Sep 11, 2007)

aenima- tool


A


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

adam's song - blink 182


g


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 11, 2007)

"Gloria" - The Cadillacs (One of many groups that covered the doo-wop song with this title).

A


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Any Man of Mine - Shania Twain

*E*


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 11, 2007)

E-Bow The Letter - R.E.M.


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2007)

Run To You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2007)

undertow - tool


w


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome To The Pleasure Dome - Frankie Goes To Hollywood

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Enjoy Yourself - Jacksons

F


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 12, 2007)

F##K You (Right Back) - Frankie

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

"Kansas City Blues" - Janis Joplin

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 12, 2007)

San Francisco (Written by Papa John Phillips) - Scott McKenzie


O


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 12, 2007)

"On The Beach" - Chris Rea 

H


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 12, 2007)

*Hello, I Love You - The Doors




U*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Undun - Guess Who


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing Was Delivered - The Byrds

D


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 12, 2007)

Dancing Machine - the Jackson Five


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Every Day Of The Week - Students


K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

"Kung Fu Fighting" - Village People

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Never heard their version I only know the Carl Carlton version on 20th Century.


Go Where You Wanna Go - Fifth Dimension


O


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 12, 2007)

O. Lover - Jason Mraz

*R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 12, 2007)

Reba - Phish

A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2007)

"A Lover's Concerto" - The Toys (1965)

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 13, 2007)

Orgasmatron - Spacefish

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Really hope I not breaking the rules here but have to post again as this one is too good to resist.  

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Kissin' Time - Bobby Rydell


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Everybody - Madonna

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

"You Can Leave Your Hat On" - Randy Newman

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Never Never - Jive Five


R


----------



## idun (Sep 13, 2007)

riannon- fleetwood mac


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 13, 2007)

No One To Love Me - Sha-Weez


E


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

Enough Said - DEVO

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Dance Girl Dance - Norman Fox & The Rob Roys


E


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 13, 2007)

Easy - the Commodores


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 13, 2007)

You're My Everything - Temptations


G


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 13, 2007)

Green Onions - Booker T and the MG's

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

"Still Waters Run Deep" - The Four Tops

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Shirley - The Schoolboys



Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

"You're So Vain" - Carly Simon (1972)

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nature Boy - Nat Cole


Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 13, 2007)

"You, You, You" - The Ames Brothers

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 13, 2007)

Uncle Charlie Interview - The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wonderful Wonderful - Johnny Mathis - The Tymes



L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 14, 2007)

"Lulu's Back in Town" - Mel Torme

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 14, 2007)

No Chance - Cadillacs

E


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 14, 2007)

Eat the Rich - Aerosmith


H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Handyman - Jimmy Jones


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 14, 2007)

"Never In Your Sun" - Stevie Wonder 

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nowhere To Run - Martha Reeves


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 15, 2007)

No Good Advice - Girls Aloud

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Elenore - Turtles


E


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 15, 2007)

Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath


L


----------



## moore2me (Sep 15, 2007)

Let the Good Times Roll - Shirley & Lee

L again


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 15, 2007)

*Let's Spend the Night Together - Rolling Stones




R*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Right Place, Wrong Time - Dr John


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 15, 2007)

Everlovin' Woman - J.J. Cale

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Neki-Hokey - Cleftones

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 15, 2007)

You're My Everything - Miles Davis

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Green Grass - Gary Lewis & The Playboys


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 15, 2007)

"Stupid Cupid" - Connie Francis

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 15, 2007)

Daddy's Little Girl - The Mills Brothers

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 15, 2007)

Low Down - Boz Scaggs



N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 15, 2007)

"Nashville Cats" - The Lovin' Spoonful

S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 15, 2007)

"She's Tight" - Cheap Trick

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tall, Tall Trees - Alan Jackson

S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Stupid Girls - Pink


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2007)

Snow on the Pines - Yonder Mountain String Band

S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Six Shooter - Queens of the stoneage 

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2007)

Rodeo Geek - Leftover Salmon

K


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Kings of the highway - Chris Isaak

Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2007)

You Are My Flower - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

R


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Radar Love - Golden earring

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 16, 2007)

Everyday Is Like Sunday -The Smiths/Morrisey

Y


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 16, 2007)

You Drive Me Ape (You Big Gorilla) -- The Dickies

A


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 16, 2007)

Apologize - Timbaland Featuring One Republic 


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Everybody's Talkin' - Nilsson


N


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 16, 2007)

November Rain - Guns'n'Roses

N (again)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 16, 2007)

Never My Love - Etta James

E again


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

And we're saved again, thanks to Leo's Lyrics:

"Elizabeth" - The Statler Brothers

H


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 16, 2007)

How The West Was Won And Where It Got Us - REM

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

"Stardust" - Artie Shaw

T


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Tell it like it is - Tracy Chapman


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

"South Street" - The Orlons (1962)

T


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Talking in your sleep - The Romantics

P


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 16, 2007)

Mates of State -- "Parachutes (Funeral Song)"

*G*


one guy ... one girl ... one of the best live performances i've ever seen. they opened for the strokes awhiiiile back, i had no clue who they were (which usually means i could really give a shit about them) but they honestly kindof showed up the strokes. disappointing and impressive all at the same time.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 16, 2007)

You're so vain - carly Simon

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow Dublinda only lives 15 miles from me - i am from Stamford


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

No sleep till Brooklyn - the beastie boys

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 16, 2007)

New Sensation - INXS



N (again)


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Nobody told me - Puddle of Mudd

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

Post #3,400!!!!! WOO-HOO!!!

"Expressway to Your Heart" - Soul Survivors (1968)

T


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Thunderstruck - ACDC

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Keeper Of The Castle - Four Tops


E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

"Everybody Loves a Lover" - The Shirrells (1963)

R


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Rocket - primitive radio gods


T


----------



## moore2me (Sep 16, 2007)

The Sun Whose Rays Are All Ablaze (from the Mikado) - by Gilbert & Sullivan

E no.....not again!!!!!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Everyday is exactly the same - Nine Inch Nails

E (deja vu)


----------



## troubadours (Sep 16, 2007)

"eric's trip" - sonic youth

p


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2007)

"Stand" - Sly & The Family Stone

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2007)

Dance - Pure Prarie League

E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Earthquake - Deep Forrest


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Eastbound & Down - Jerry Reed


N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Nightclubbing - Iggy Pop

G


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 17, 2007)

Get back - The Beatles

k


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Keep Talking - Pink Floyd

G


morning SuziQ!


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 17, 2007)

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival

R

Good morning to you, too, IdahoCynth! Love your bushism


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Right where it belongs - Nine Inch Nails

S

::: blush ::: thanks.. I made it myself


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2007)

See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightengale


M


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Miss Delaney- Jack's Mannequin


Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2007)

"You Are Everything" - The Stylistics 

G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

"Girls"- Beastie Boys


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2007)

Soldier's Joy - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

"YMCA" - The Village People.... sorry, had to do it. Sorry if it's stuck in y'all's heads now!!!


A...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2007)

An American Dream - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

M


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

"Milkshake"- Kelis


E


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

Express Yourself - NWA


F


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 17, 2007)

Freebird - Lynard Skynard


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 17, 2007)

D.......:doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC

P


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

Paperback Writer - The Beatles


R


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 17, 2007)

Raspberry Beret - Prince

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 17, 2007)

The End - Earl Grant (good song rarely heard any longer)


D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dream On- Aerosmith


N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Never again - NickelBack

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

"No Woman No Cry"- Bob Marley

Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2007)

Woman - The James Gang

N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Not the same - days of the new


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2007)

Everytime - Jupiter Coyote

E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

El Manana - Gorilliaz

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 17, 2007)

All I Have To Do Is Dream - Everly Bros. as performed by the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

M


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Maggie May - Rod Stewart 

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

"You've Lost That Loving Feeling"- The Righteous Brothers


G


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Gel - Collective Soul

L


----------



## Frankie (Sep 17, 2007)

Loosey's Rap - Rick James

P


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Policy of truth - depeche mode

H


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 17, 2007)

How Long - Ace

G


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Go West - the village people

T


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2007)

The Adams Family - MC Hammer

Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Young Lust - Pink Floyd

T


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Taylor- Jack Johnson


R


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Red Rain - The White Stripes

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Numa Numa/Dragostea din tei- O Zone


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqr2q3YPu4E


I... or A- whichever.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll take "A".

"A Lover's Question" - Clyde McPhatter

N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

No One Knows - Queens of the stoneage

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Say Anything (Else)- Cartel


We'll go with E on this one.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 17, 2007)

NOT ANOTHER E!!!!!!!

AARRRGGGGGGG!!!!!



"Evergreen" - Barbra Streisand

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ha ha 

No Rain- Blind Melon


Another N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 17, 2007)

"New Kid In Town" - The Eagles

Another N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

"Nothing Left To Lose"- Mat Kearney


And that's another E!!


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 17, 2007)

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles (White Album)

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2007)

"You Sexy Thing"- Barry White

G


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Gold digger - Kanye West & Jamie Foxx

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 18, 2007)

Run To You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 18, 2007)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


B


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Buttons- Pussy Cat Dolls


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 18, 2007)

Say My Name - Destiny's Child

E


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 18, 2007)

Earth Song - Michael Jackson

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 18, 2007)

Gimme Gimme Gimme - ABBA

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Early In The Morninig - Vanity Fare


G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 18, 2007)

Girlfriend - N'Sync

D


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 18, 2007)

Dream on - Depeche mode

N


----------



## Forrest (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day

T


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2007)

The Banana Slug Song - They Might Be Giants

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 18, 2007)

Got To Have Your Love - Liberty X

E


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 18, 2007)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 18, 2007)

The One - Limp Bizkit

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2007)

Everybody Wants Some, (Parts 1-3) - Galactic

Either E or 3 (you choose)


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll take the 3


"3 AM"- OAR


M


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Macarena - By I have no idea?


----------



## Knyghtmare (Sep 18, 2007)

Made of Scars - Stone Sour


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Story Untold - Nutmegs By the way, Macarena is by Los del Rio


D


----------



## Knyghtmare (Sep 18, 2007)

Brain fart on my part. I musta been thining of the M by mistake.  :doh:


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 18, 2007)

OK How about 'A Guy Is A Guy' - Doris Day


Y


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 18, 2007)

Yodeling Veterinarian of the Alps - Veggie Tales (don't ask, won't tell. :bow: )

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Stranded In The Jungle - Cadets/Jacks



E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

"Echo"- The Hush Sound


O


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 18, 2007)

One for My Baby - Johnny Mercer

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

"You and I Both"- Jason Mraz


H


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 18, 2007)

Hells bells - ACDC

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Save Tonight- Eagle Eye Cherry

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2007)

The Bitch - The Headstone Circus (T.H.C.)

H


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 18, 2007)

hard as a rock - ACDC

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2007)

Kind Woman - Buffalo Springfield

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Karma Chameleon- Boy George


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang, I got beat...


Nothing But The Taillights- Clint Black


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2007)

No Other Love - New Riders of the Purple Sage

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Dang, I got beat...
> 
> 
> Nothing But The Taillights- Clint Black
> ...



You people are too damned fast for me! I'm not stickin' around, I get too dizzy


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 18, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> No Other Love - New Riders of the Purple Sage
> 
> E



Eight Days A Week - Beatles

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 18, 2007)

3,500!!! WOO-HOO!!!!!


"King of the Road" - Roger Miller (1964)

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2007)

Doc's Guitar - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dancing Queen- ABBA

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeez, I freakin got beat again...


Respect- Aretha Franklin


T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2007)

Togary Mountain - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 18, 2007)

Never Change - Puddle of mud

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 18, 2007)

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks

N


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 19, 2007)

Night Moves - Bob Seger

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2007)

Sixteen Tracks - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park

G


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 19, 2007)

"Good Times Roll" - The Cars

*L*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

Living In A Box - Living In A Box

X

This might be a toughie but Im very curious to see what someone comes up with.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 19, 2007)

X-ray Man - Liz Phair


N


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 19, 2007)

Never too much - Luther Vandross

H


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello, I Love You - The Doors

U


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

Undeniable- Mat Kearney


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

Everytime I See You I Want You Dead - Stomp

D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

Danny's Song- Kenny Loggins


G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

Gonna Get You Good - Shania Twain

D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

Dani California- Red Hot Chili Peppers


A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 19, 2007)

"All Along the Watchtower" - Jimi Hendrix

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

Life is a Highway- Tom Petty


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

You Are Mine Now - Stomp

W


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 19, 2007)

Walk this way - Aerosmith

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Younger Girl - Critters


L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 19, 2007)

"Layla" - Derek & The Dominos (1972)

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Abragaverny - Shannon

Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 19, 2007)

YMCA - Villiage people

A

(don't you people ever sleep?)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

All Of Me Wants All Of You - Sabrina

U


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 19, 2007)

Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2007)

Turn, Turn, Turn - The Byrds

N


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 19, 2007)

Not to Touch the Earth - The Doors

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hotel Happiness - Brooke Benton



S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2007)

Sailin' - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Natural High - Bloodstone

H


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2007)

Henry - New Riders of the Purple Sage

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 19, 2007)

You can still be free - Savage Garden


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

Ebony And Ivory - Stevie Wonder And Paul McCartney

y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

You Say- Lisa Lobe

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 19, 2007)

You Baby You - Cleftones


U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2007)

Up On The Roof - The Drifters

F


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 19, 2007)

Finally - Ce Ce Peniston

Y


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 19, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 19, 2007)

Everything I own - Bread 

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now- Starship

W


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 19, 2007)

"Where or When" - Dion & The Belmonts

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

New Friend Request- Gym Class Heroes

T


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 19, 2007)

That's Love - Brad Paisley

E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

Everyday- Dave Matthews Band

Y


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 20, 2007)

You'll never walk alone - Gerry and the Pacemakers


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 20, 2007)

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

*Everything I Am* by *Kanye West* 
M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe Maybe - A-HA

E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

Everything to Everyone- Everclear

E


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2007)

Earth Angel - The Penguins

L


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 20, 2007)

*Love Her Madly - The Doors





Y*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 20, 2007)

You've got a friend - James Taylor

D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

Did I Shave My Legs For This?- Deanna Carter


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 20, 2007)

So Far Away - Carol King (Klein)


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 20, 2007)

You Suck - Stomp

K


----------



## moonshadow (Sep 20, 2007)

Kathmandu - Cat Stevens

O


----------



## moonshadow (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry, finger slipped

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2007)

Unbroken Chain - The Grateful Dead

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nashville Cats - Lovin' Spoonfull


S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

Sister Christian- Night Ranger


N


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2007)

Night Train - Duke Ellington

N again


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

Nothing Compares to U

Sinead O'Connor

*
U*


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 20, 2007)

Nasty Girl - Vanity 6


----------



## Al Diggy (Sep 20, 2007)

L...:doh: i keep forgetting to put the letter


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 20, 2007)

Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 20, 2007)

Yellow submarine - Beatles

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Every Day I Have The Blues - Joe Williams


S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

Say It Ain't So- Weezer


O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

"Oh, What a Night" - The Dells (1962)

T


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2007)

"Texas On My Mind"- Cory Morrow


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2007)

Delta Dawn - Tanya Tucker (at age 13 - wow!)

N


----------



## sobie18 (Sep 20, 2007)

No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

"You and Me Against The World" - Helen Reddy

D


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn - Matchbox 20

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2007)

"Not Fade Away" - The Rolling Stones

Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yours for the asking - the allman brothers band

G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grace Kelly- Mika


Y


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 21, 2007)

You can't hurry love - Phil Collins

E


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 21, 2007)

"Endless Ocean" - Lagoona

*N*


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

No Reason- Ben Kweller

N again


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Never Can Say Goodbye - Jackson Five/Gloria Gaynor


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 21, 2007)

Everyday I Cry - Stomp

Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 21, 2007)

Young blood - bad company

D


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2007)

Diggy Diggy Lo - Doug Kershaw

O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh Baby I - Eternal

I


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm Having A Heart Attack - They Might Be Giants

K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 21, 2007)

"Knowing Me, Knowing You" - ABBA

U


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

Unsent- Alanis Morrisette


T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 21, 2007)

Three-Four - Moby Grape

R


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 21, 2007)

Run through the Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

Every Time I Look For You- Blink 182

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Uptown Girl (Goyal?) - William Joel


L


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

Like A Prayer- Madonna

R


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 21, 2007)

Reptile - Nine Inch Nails

E


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 21, 2007)

Egg Man - Beastie Boys


N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

NJ Falls Into The Atlantic- Senses Fail


C


----------



## moonshadow (Sep 21, 2007)

Nowhere Man - The Beatles

N


----------



## moonshadow (Sep 21, 2007)

Grr - too slow

Cloudy - Simon and Garfunkel

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2007)

You've Got A Friend- James Taylor


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 21, 2007)

You're Making Me Crazy - June Christy

Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 21, 2007)

Your time has come - Audioslave

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 21, 2007)

Everything Must Happen - Native

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

"Now They Call It Swing" - Billie Holliday

G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2007)

Get Out Of My Car, Get Into My Dreams- Billy Ocean


S


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 22, 2007)

Stranglehold - Ted Nugent


D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't Look Back In Anger - Oasis

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Rock Lobster - B 52's


R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 22, 2007)

Rockin all over the world - Status Quo


D


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 22, 2007)

Do it Again - Steely Dan

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

"Never Get Over You" - George Harrison

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Undercover Angel - Alan O'Day


L


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

"Let 'Em In" - Paul McCartney & Wings

N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)

Naked - GooGoo Dolls

D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2007)

Diamonds On The Inside- Ben Harper


E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)

Enjoy the silence - depeche mode

E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ex- Girlfriend- No Doubt


D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 22, 2007)

Exactly Like You - John Coltrane

U


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)

Up around the bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 22, 2007)

(Down To)Seeds and Stems Again, Blues - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 22, 2007)

Sure - Take That

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 22, 2007)

Earth to Earth - Groove Collective

H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 22, 2007)

Hard Habit To Break - Chicago

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 22, 2007)

Kiwi and the Apricot - Keller Williams

T


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)

Taking over me -Evanescance

E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 22, 2007)

Everybody's Talkin' - Nilsson

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 22, 2007)

Not A Pretty Girl - Ani D'Franco

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Love Or Let Me Be Lonely - Friends Of Distinction


Y


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 22, 2007)

You Really Got A Hold On Me - The Beatles

E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)

Exploder - Audioslave R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2007)

"Reunited" - Peaches & Herb

D


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 22, 2007)

Dance Dance - Fall out boy


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 22, 2007)

Everybody's Jumpin' - Dave Brubek

N or ' (Your Choice)


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

Next Contestant - Nickleback

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Tell Me Why - Norman Fox & The Rob Roys


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 23, 2007)

You Are Not Alone - Micheal Jackson

E


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2007)

Eddie My Love - The Teen Queens

E (Can we do something about all these e's?)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> *FROM FAT CHARLIE*
> 
> Listen to your heart - Soundtracks of our lives (SOOL)
> 
> ...



Tina, I have a suggestion. When the letter "E" comes up as a last letter, could we have an additional rule? *The person naming the next song has the option of either using the infamous "E" or using the next letter to the left of the "E". *

*I think Tina would have to be the one to make this decision since she started this game.*

Example in the case of the song Take A Chance On Me - ABBA,
the next person could either use the "E" or use the "M" - their choice.

What do you think? We're running out of E's after almost 19,000 answers.
:doh: :huh:  :batting:


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Sep 23, 2007)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight ~ Wang Chung


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Sep 23, 2007)

Tell Him - Lauryn Hill

*M*

"Let me be patient let me be kind
Make me unselfish without being blind"


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2007)

mickey - toni basil


y


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2007)

Young Love - Sonny James

E (what did I tell you?)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 23, 2007)

Each Time You Break My Heart - Nick Kamen

T

Im quite happy to continue with the E's, it is getting a wee bit harder but it's a challenge and I do love a good challenge.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2007)

taking it to the streets - the doobie brothers


s


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)

"Sweet City Woman" - The Stampeders (1971)

N


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2007)

nightswimming - r.e.m.


g


----------



## Tina (Sep 23, 2007)

Certainly, moore. This isn't my game, though; I just made a new thread for it, which is why my name is on it. It looks like it needs a new thread again, as this one is getting long. 

I will make a new thread and then announce the rule change. If anyone objects then we will have to re-visit the rule and put it up for a vote, or something.


----------



## Tina (Sep 23, 2007)

For those of you subscribed, the new thread is here.


----------

